# Funny Picture Thread



## Detroit_4_Life (Apr 9, 2006)

Post all your funny pictures here...

Owned pics, Random shit, .Gif files.. all that


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2006)

negative!


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Apr 9, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

>





kekekeke, lawl


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

>



that's a cute pic of you.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 9, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> that's a cute pic of you.



OMFG PWNED.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> OMFG PWNED.



LAWLORSKATES!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> OMFG PWNED.




kekekekeke


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## mrmark (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## AKIRA (May 25, 2006)

god dammit, come on guys someone has got to have some funny fucking horrible pictures!


----------



## MCx2 (May 25, 2006)

The anatomy of a BigDyl:


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> The anatomy of a BigDyl:


----------



## MyK (May 25, 2006)




----------



## MyK (May 25, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (May 25, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> The anatomy of a BigDyl:


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

>


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (May 25, 2006)




----------



## topolo (May 25, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



BTW, thanks for not responding to my pm


----------



## Little Wing (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Doublebase (May 26, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (May 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2006)




----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2006)




----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2006)




----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2006)




----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2006)




----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Doublebase (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Doublebase (May 29, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

>


  

Those are great! If you really look hard the baby looks like *Dale*....look closely, am I just crazy?


----------



## Vieope (Jun 3, 2006)

_Haha.. look at him as hitler.  _


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Those are great! If you really look hard the baby looks like *Dale*....look closely, am I just crazy?


 


lofl.... i called Tesla in here when i found it n said "look, it looks like dale."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2006)

i wonder if Dale pays child support?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> lofl.... i called Tesla in here when i found it n said "look, it looks like dale."


Do you still have that Emo Dale picture?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh shit! That's his baby!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2006)

*A transexual pacman?*


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2006)

Pop Tarts, now with more kitten.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Pop Tarts, now with more kitten.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

..


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

.....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

......


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

.......


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 5, 2006)

Loser.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Jarhed (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Loser.


 
That's it? That's all you can come up with? I give you the League of Putting It In Your Mother's Ass and all you can come up with is "loser"?

It's no wonder you're the ass monkey of IM.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 5, 2006)

Is that a real toy just with labels on it?  If it is then it's got some beasiality issues like what is Elmo really putting in that lambs mouth and what is Cookie Monster doing to that Pig?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Is that a real toy just with labels on it?  If it is then it's got some beasiality issues like what is Elmo really putting in that lambs mouth and what is Cookie Monster doing to that Pig?





You sick bastard!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jun 5, 2006)

you guys smell at this....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

>


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 6, 2006)

nt


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 6, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> you guys smell at this....




http://www.naturesongs.com/cricket1.wav


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2006)

Attatched thumbnail pics suck!!!!


----------



## MyK (Jun 7, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

>


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2006)

it's a pubic hair styling thing... he's way to little to be doing them n grinning.... did you bang your head today dear?


----------



## MyK (Jun 7, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> it's a pubic hair styling thing... he's way to little to be doing them n grinning.... did you bang your head today dear?



no, I just rarely dont get jokes! thanks


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> Attatched thumbnail pics suck!!!!



The server they were on was slow.  I'm not going to spend a large chuck on time copying them over to a hosting site so that you don't have, *gasp*, click the left mouse button.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2006)

it took me longer to figure out the attatch thumbnail than hosting does.... imageshack has a feature you right click a pic n upload right from your pc. 

ImageShack QuickLoad v1.0.36
http://reg.imageshack.us/content.php?page=quickload

ImageShack QuickLoad makes sharing images as simple as the click of a mouse!

ImageShack QuickLoad integrates with Windows XP, 2000, or 2003 and allows you to upload images directly from your PC by right-clicking any image and selecting "ImageShack Quickload."


----------



## Pedigree (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

hehe, I've seen that one before, it's a good one.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)

*This is Kenwood*


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

lmfao....at all of them Min0 lol


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



That's the funniest shit i've ever seen.


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

You are going to hell


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You are going to hell


Save me a seat.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

Little Wing said:


>


 

 

No need to post Foremans picture like that, we knew his story about the 10 1/2 was fake...........


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 1, 2006)

Since Ronnie Coleman was being a racist bastard, I didn't wanna be left out!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## assassin (Oct 1, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Since Ronnie Coleman was being a racist bastard, I didn't wanna be left out!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

how do you get the pic to just appear?, and not be an attatched thumbnail, the way I do it is right click than save, than go to manage attatchments... how do you do it?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

those pics are fucking gross, lol


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

lol


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

kiki porn


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> how do you get the pic to just appear?, and not be an attatched thumbnail, the way I do it is right click than save, than go to manage attatchments... how do you do it?


I use http://imageshack.us/ to post my pics it's OK, it's slow at times.
You can upload any picture from your PC unto a forum.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

oh ok, thanks


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> oh ok, thanks


If you run into any problems let me know.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

Little Wing said:


>


  

This is a message to Foreman's canine crew.......ouch!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

Little Wing said:


>


 
The penises even match the bear.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> those pics are fucking gross, lol


You posted too soon.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

Little Wing said:


>


That's a great sheet (Cheat sheet) for virgins or some men who have no imagination.

Some look confusing..


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

Little Wing said:


>


 
Now that's a big tongue.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=68184&photo=1


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.imagefap.com/image.php?id=1177857432


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2006)

*Protein farts are beneficial.*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2006)

*They've found Popeye's Mom*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2006)

*SuperGirl*


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

Popeye's mom takes the cake. She needs to be the spokeperson for all tabacco products!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2006)

God Hand!!


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Oct 6, 2006)

i can't believe this thread is still goin


----------



## kenwood (Oct 6, 2006)

lmao the godhand one made me laugh.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

Detroit_4_Life said:


> i can't believe this thread is still goin


We started this in your memory, I thought you passed away.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

kenwood said:


> lmao the godhand one made me laugh.


That's the impression he gives me, he's a black man who hates himself for being black.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www3.filehost.to/files/2006-10-07_03/224901_best1.gif


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> http://www3.filehost.to/files/2006-10-07_03/224901_best1.gif



Unbelievable. Where do you find shit like this at? At one point while he was whackin off I was asking myself, "Why in the hell am I still watching this?".


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2006)

That's Kenwood by the way, I modified the original. I don't know which is uglier.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 8, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2006)

it needs work, but i'm tired...........


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 9, 2006)

Proletariat Dale


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## maniclion (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Witmaster (Oct 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


That's Funny!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> That's Funny!!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


Do kenwoods head on the other boy!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>






Nicely done.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Do kenwoods head on the other boy!


I started to do it but I would need a little more time.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Do kenwoods head on the other boy!


----------



## assassin (Oct 13, 2006)

unbelievable lol


----------



## goob (Oct 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



  

Love the avatar, you're a multimedia master.


----------



## assassin (Oct 13, 2006)

This One Wins


----------



## Nate K (Oct 13, 2006)

ahahaha, Kenwood is into it! eh, so is kefe.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


What do you do, extract every frame and edit each one and then add then back to an ani gif???  That's alot of time.....


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



ROFFLMMFAOAMLMFFOAOMFGHIGHLARIOUSX1000LRORAMFOAFNIUBDIJOfg8e9rdjwoiefuwfwfojiwefiowefhjeiwjedlk


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 13, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Nicely done.



what is this from? I want to see the original video now


----------



## assassin (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah post the original one and the modified one under it...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2006)

maniclion said:


> What do you do, extract every frame and edit each one and then add then back to an ani gif??? That's alot of time.....


With Ulead gif animator you can edit frame by frame, I just add the image then pasted the image to the frame. 
But I had to resize them.
I need to perfect it, ulead is real easy to use.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 13, 2006)

WTF are they doing?


----------



## assassin (Oct 13, 2006)

mino this video is hilarious i keep laughing every time i see it lol 

from where did you get it


----------



## assassin (Oct 13, 2006)

lol i'll download that ulead thing and learn how to use it ...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2006)

assassin said:


> mino this video is hilarious i keep laughing every time i see it lol
> 
> from where did you get it


Ebuams.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>



That's good!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2006)

assassin said:


> mino this video is hilarious i keep laughing every time i see it lol
> 
> from where did you get it




it needs that mi a he mi a haha music added to it. who can do that


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> it needs that mi a he mi a haha music added to it. who can do that


That would be cool in the future to have sound


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2006)

*focus on the cross in the middle and the dots will disappear*


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2006)

That's crazy!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



Holy shit, it took about 5 minutes but they did in fact disappear.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Holy shit, it took about 5 minutes but they did in fact disappear.



It took me about 20 seconds.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 14, 2006)

I have very poor vision, and my right eye drifts off of focus. Many of the optical illusions don't work for me.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## assassin (Oct 14, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I have very poor vision, and my right eye drifts off of focus. Many of the optical illusions don't work for me.



they didn't dissapear for me untill I put my eyes closer to the screen .


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I have very poor vision, and my right eye drifts off of focus. Many of the optical illusions don't work for me.



There are many techniques for improving the function of eyes.  Have you looked into any?  Many of them are quite new.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

^^ Nice ^^

Go Cards!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> ^^ Nice ^^
> 
> *Go Cards!*!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



lol!!!!!!!!!!!   


you should start a thread dedicated to kenwood.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> lol!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> you should start a thread dedicated to kenwood.


 
Oh snap! He looks like the cartoon guys I just posted!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Oct 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



        

awesome!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

MyK said:


> awesome!!


I didn't finish it yet. 
I plan on making his face smile.


----------



## MyK (Oct 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I didn't finish it yet.
> I plan on making his face smile.



you have some evil in you!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

MyK said:


> you have some evil in you!


I think it's my best side.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I didn't finish it yet.
> I plan on making his face smile.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>






Holy shit, I laughed so hard I couldn't breathe for a minute or two. 

   


Mino is truly a media genius.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


I have a slight problem with my vision tonight I see a plus but my mind is showing the dots in 3-d and they just spiralup and down....


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I have a slight problem with my vision tonight I see a plus but my mind is showing the dots in 3-d and they just spiralup and down....



put your eyes near the screen , I think this one must be viewed as a full screen to be seen properly...they don't dissapear for me untill  I  come nearer..


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)

*Kefe and Kenwood do a drive by "shooting" a fellow IM'ers*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



who's the girl standing infront of foreman??


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)

Dalette


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)

Kefe is shitting while Kenwood takes a peek at Kefe's peepee while he's driving the shitaway car.

Then at the welfare line you have Monkey man, Dalette getting felt up by Foreman behind him, I am next to Foreman waiting for the free cheese.
Behind Foreman there's always BigDyl, the immigrant behind BigGay is MYK.


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

ROFL at this entire thread


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


>


Great movie


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


What the fuck is wrong with you.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## KelJu (Oct 16, 2006)

assassin said:


> who's the girl standing infront of foreman??



angislut I think.


----------



## assassin (Oct 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



10/10 gayness   lol


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 16, 2006)

mino, these are toooooooo good!!!! hahahahahah.............


seriously, you should start a thread dedicated to kenwood. That way everyone will see your work of art. I bet alot of people are missing out on this.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)

*Kenwood doing Fufu "full version"*


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)

Ahhhh, here comes my inspiration. 
You have been good to me.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)

I can turn any of them into avatars if you like.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Ahhhh, here comes my inspiration.
> You have been good to me.




He's your muse.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> He's your muse.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 16, 2006)

his sense of humor should be a lesson to us all.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


>



Don't laugh.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



Complete fabrication!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2006)

Don't worrry fufu, that picture isn't fooling anyone.  That cat's way too old to be you.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 16, 2006)

AHH. This is ridiculous/


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2006)

Fucking right!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2006)

hahahahhahahah,


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## mike456 (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2006)

i thought you'd like that


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i thought you'd like that


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>





Hate to say it but KEFE is 100,000x better than that loser


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2006)

*Warning! Rapist on the loose*


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


JerseyDevil


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 25, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2006)

Do you think he turned himself in after the news?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


 

I can't believe that I missed that!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## ffemt (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## AndrewSS (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 30, 2006)

After conferring with the rest of the mod staff, this thread has been deemed offensive and against multiple articles of the IM code.  As such, anyone who has posted in this thread will be banned.   Wait a minute...D'oh!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> After conferring with the rest of the mod staff, this thread has been deemed offensive and against multiple articles of the IM code.  As such, anyone who has posted in this thread will be banned.   Wait a minute...D'oh!



True Story, almost as offensive as your avatar which imply's child pornography and agrrevated exposure against a previous IM member.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> True Story, almost as offensive as your avatar which imply's child pornography and agrrevated exposure against a previous IM member.



There is no rule against flaming non-members.  

Besides, they are just dancing.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


 

Damn.....that was nasty.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2007)

So this is what the fuss about Soccer is......


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2007)

Blonds sure do have more fun.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## Richie1888 (Feb 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



thats from a scottish show called chewin the fat it great watch it if u ever get that chance 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=chewin+the+fat

and they do still game aswell 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=still+game


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 9, 2007)

YOU GONNA GET RAPED......

by the news guy!






edit: damn!! i just looked back thru this thread. i reposted.....


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 9, 2007)

mrmark said:


>


i did a photoshop'd pic of that a while back...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2007)

it looks like she's vicious but she's actually just nursing on his sweater.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2007)

Prince Charming


----------



## zombul (Feb 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Blonds sure do have more fun.



   I always wondered about thos greased up men in tights.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2007)

Richie1888 said:


> thats from a scottish show called chewin the fat it great watch it if u ever get that chance
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=chewin+the+fat
> 
> ...


He ate his boogers!  
That was funny!


----------



## assassin (Feb 10, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> i did a photoshop'd pic of that a while back...



WTF ...ARE THEY ON THE MC.JACK diet


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2007)

mentos n coke i think.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2007)

i want one


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.andyfoulds.co.uk/amusement/bushv2.htm


----------



## the nut (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice one, I have to do some of those.


----------



## goob (Feb 24, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Nice one, I have to do some of those.



With your eponomous star.........Kefe.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 24, 2007)

goob said:


> With your eponomous star.........Kefe.


He's perfect!
My goal is to make him an internet star.


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2007)

i know  i've had days like that....


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 24, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> He's perfect!
> My goal is to make him an internet star.



Honestly, Mino... you're so right... With that face- his broodingly good looks and buff teen bod matched with your skills... it's a goldmine. Enough to put kefe through college and for you to retire Mino style!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Honestly, Mino... you're so right... With that face- his broodingly good looks and buff teen bod matched with your skills... it's a goldmine. Enough to put kefe through college and for you to retire Mino style!


You did that drawing?
It looks like Kefe.


----------



## Richie1888 (Feb 26, 2007)

the cat lovers will like this


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## kinkery (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's some of my funny stuff.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

great comic!!


----------



## MickeyWard (Jul 17, 2007)

Pretty funny


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2007)

*Not by me, this guy is awesome.*


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 4, 2007)

Part 1/20


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2007)

One for the role-players.





attpicture: lawful evil star wars


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 17, 2007)

*100 Acre Deadwood*


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2007)

^  last two are empty space


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2007)

So very, very disturbing...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 17, 2007)

Okay so it's not a pic it's a video but ... it's funny.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 18, 2007)

*



The man on the left, the one wearing a fabulous vintage chiffon-lined Dior gold lame gown over a silk Vera Wang empire waist tulle cocktail dress, accessorized with a 3-foot beaded peaked House of Whoville hat, and the ruby slippers Judy Garland wore in the Wizard of Oz, is worried that The Da Vinci Code might make the Roman Catholic Church look foolish.*


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Okay so it's not a pic it's a video but ... it's funny.



That's freakin' great!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2007)

Squirrels Obstacle Course


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> Squirrels Obstacle Course


I'd have loved to have seen that in person.  Amazing ... thanks LW


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'd have loved to have seen that in person.  Amazing ... thanks LW




it's pretty cool that someone made all those things to challenge them. if we had to do that for our dinner we'd not be the land of the fat asses anymore. hmmm


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> Squirrels Obstacle Course



That's freakin' great!!!   Now I want a squirrel as a pet.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> it's pretty cool that someone made all those things to challenge them. if we had to do that for our dinner we'd not be the land of the fat asses anymore. hmmm


You just gave me a visual of a fat woman doing the equal of that lil' squirrel


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2007)

^ i saw that too


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## squanto (Sep 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> Squirrels Obstacle Course



 that was great


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Oct 4, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



RED ROCKET RED ROCKET


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 4, 2007)

Danny Bonaduce Throws Johnny Fairplay on his Stupid Face


Danny Bonaduce Throws Johnny Fairplay on his Stupid Face - NothingToxic.com


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2007)

Ouch, he may have broken his teeth.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 4, 2007)

Jumping on his chest and acting like he's humping Bonadouchey = broken teeth


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh, _damn..._


----------



## the nut (Oct 8, 2007)

Splash Log said:


>









YouTube Video


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 8, 2007)

the nut said:


> YouTube Video



Lord have mercy


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 9, 2007)

the nut said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

The fruit goatse.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 9, 2007)

Enough with the sambos,


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

the nut said:


> YouTube Video





eating watermelon is like eating mango. if you don't end up with at least a little sticky on your face you're doing it wrong.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 11, 2007)

I never understood why is so bad for a black person to eat a watermelon, in parts of Africa where water is scarce they would eat watermelons  for it's high water content.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2007)

ImageShack - Hosting :: spartadancete9.swf


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, this isn't a picture, but I wanted to save it somewhere.

It's a YouTube comment for Ridin' Dirty.

*R* etards
*A* ttempting
*P* oetry


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2007)

a handy pic for mods.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> a handy pic for mods.



lawl. I don't have a picture of it, but we have one at work that says:


*Complaint Department
300 Miles
<--------->*​


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2007)

somebody is trying to compensate for something.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## squanto (Oct 22, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)

A man always scratches his balls.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2007)

That reminds me of a joke: Why does a dog lick its balls?  Because it can.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>




good one.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



hahahahah, wtf!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That reminds me of a joke: Why does a dog lick its balls? Because it can.


Why does a dog licks his dick, because he can't make a fist.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 26, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>













Them two should hook up...





wait...noooo noooo that wouldnt be good for the future....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>



dude, that is hilarious!!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>



LOL, I didnt know that was a .gif, I thought it was just the picture of the dude


----------



## DOMS (Oct 27, 2007)

Donald Trump and Rosie O'Donnell?



Little Wing said:


>


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Donald Trump and Rosie O'Donnell?



No, Monkey Man and Kefe's mom


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



*[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-Serif]French Military History in a Nutshell[/FONT]* 
Gallic Wars: Lost. In a war whose ending foreshadows the next 2000 years of French history, France is conquered by of all things, an Italian.
Hundred Years War: Mostly lost, saved at last by a female schizophrenic who inadvertently creates The First Rule of French Warfare - "France's armies are victorious only when not led by a Frenchmen." 
Italian Wars: Lost. France becomes the first and only country ever to lose two wars when fighting Italians. 
Wars of Religion: France goes 0-5-4 against the Huguenots. 
Thirty Years' War: France is technically not a participant, but manages to get invaded anyway. Claims a tie on the basis that eventually the other participants started ignoring her. 
War of Devolution: Tied; Frenchmen take to wearing red flowerpots as chapeaux. 
The Dutch War: Tied. 
War of the Augsburg League/King William's War/French and Indian War: Lost, but claimed as a tie. Deluded Frogophiles the world over label the period as the height of French Military Power. 
War of the Spanish Succession: Lost. The War also gave the French their first taste of a Marlborough, which they have loved ever since. 
American Revolution: In a move that will become quite familiar to future Americans, France claims a win even though the English colonists saw far more action. This is later known as "de Gaulle Syndrome", and leads to the Second Rule of French Warfare: "France only wins when America does most of the fighting". 
French Revolution: Won, primarily due to the fact that the opponent was also French. 
The Napoleonic Wars: Lost. Temporary victories (remember the First Rule!) due to leadership of a Corsican, who ended up being no match for a British footwear designer. 
The Franco-Prussian War: Lost. Germany first plays the role of drunk Frat boy to France's ugly girl home alone on a Saturday night. 
WWI: Tied and on the way to losing, France is saved by the United States. Thousands of French women find out what it's like not only to sleep with a winner, but one who doesn't call her "Fraulein." Sadly, widespread use of condoms by American forces forestalls any improvement in the French bloodline. 
WWII: Lost. Conquered French liberated by the United States and Britain just as they finish learning the Horst Wessel Song. 
War in Indochina: Lost. French forces plead sickness, take to bed with Dien Bien Flu. 
Algerian Rebellion: Lost. Loss marks the first defeat of a Western army by a Non-Turkic Muslim force since the Crusades, and produces the First Rule of Muslim Warfare -"We can always beat the French." This rule is identical to the First Rules of the Italians, Russians, Germans, English, Dutch, Spanish, Vietnamese, and Eskimos. 
War on Terrorism: France, keeping in mind its recent history, surrenders to Germans and Muslims just to be safe.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Dec 10, 2007)

Google Trends: anal fisting, ass to mouth

LOL, I cant take credit for this search, but what in the hell?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 10, 2007)

Light blue is 2 girls 1 cup, you'll notice it's huge spike, more than the other sick shit....
Google Trends: 2 girls 1 cup , meat spin, lemon party, tub girl, goatse


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 10, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]Ron Paul Raises More Than $4.2M In 1 Day
Boston Channel.com - Nov 6 2007    
[/SIZE]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   [SIZE=-1] Ron Paul vs. Insanity
American Chronicle - Nov 29 2007   

[/SIZE]* Trend history*



*2 girls 1 cup *



 *[SIZE=-1]ron paul


[/SIZE]   *


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2007)

I dont know what you guys are looking up..but theyre not funny.
But thats not what I was chiming in for...I wanted to ask, how come the youtube vids play automatically now when you enter a thread that has one.  (this page did it).


----------



## Matt Taylor (Dec 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> ..



Hey Doms, about your avatar... are those real?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I dont know what you guys are looking up..but theyre not funny.
> But thats not what I was chiming in for...I wanted to ask, how come the youtube vids play automatically now when you enter a thread that has one.  (this page did it).



i fucked with the code. that's what's funny


----------



## maniclion (Dec 11, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i fucked with the code. that's what's funny


Too bad I've got the FireFox cure for that....


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Too bad I've got the FireFox cure for that....



i heard you navy guys have the cure for a lot of things


----------



## maniclion (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh man this vid is too funny
YOUR ARE MY SUNSHINE - Channel: EddieD on LiveVideo.com


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Oh man this vid is too funny
> YOUR ARE MY SUNSHINE - Channel: EddieD on LiveVideo.com


WTF?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Oh man this vid is too funny
> YOUR ARE MY SUNSHINE - Channel: EddieD on LiveVideo.com



you should be the national spokesman for energy reform in the U.S.


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Too bad I've got the FireFox cure for that....



Tell me how...its annoying, especially on Myspaces.

My firefox has been fucking up lately.  It doesnt remember cookies for my forum sites anymore.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2007)

Check your cookie settings.  

Assuming your using Windows: Tools -> Options -> Privacy -> Check the "Accept cookies from sites"

And make sure the exceptions are empty.


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 12, 2007)

DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## maniclion (Dec 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Check your cookie settings.
> 
> Assuming your using Windows: Tools -> Options -> Privacy -> Check the "Accept cookies from sites"
> 
> And make sure the exceptions are empty.


Or the easier way would be to get Stop AutoPlay for FireFox https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1765


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2008)

"Exercising Baby"
"Introducing Baby to Pets"
"Fun Games for Baby"


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2008)

*looks like a hot front cumming to PA*


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 21, 2008)

doms is that your hairstylist?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2008)

For Gaz and Stevens.....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2008)

DOMS said:


>




*And then there was DOMS.....*


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't know...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 30, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I don't know...



you can really do something similar to that but the top looks photoshopped maybe.


----------



## Splash Log (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (May 1, 2008)

High photoshopability


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2008)

*Where did you get that Danny pic from?*



Splash Log said:


>


----------



## Splash Log (May 1, 2008)

Revealing my source would compromise the operation.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2008)

^
He caught the kid eating at Burger King.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



*McPimp.*

*"I said White and Red stripes, boy!"*


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2008)

.
.
.




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2008)

Maybe gymnastics isn't really her thing?





.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## goob (May 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 

 I love shit like this...


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2008)

So very, very wrong...


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2008)

What?! You not hearin' me? I said a million served Mutha Fucka!






YouTube Video


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2008)

DOMS>.....


----------



## min0 lee (May 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2008)

Tastes like chicken.


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## KelJu (May 13, 2008)

DOMS said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...






I nearly spit cottage cheese on my monitor.


----------



## DaMayor (May 13, 2008)




----------



## KelJu (May 13, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>



Ahhhhhhhhhh. She left a floater.


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2008)

.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.




.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2008)

I feel old...





.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2008)

He's my hero!





.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 13, 2008)

DOMS said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



that used to be my avatar. nice


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2008)

.
.
.




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (May 14, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2008)

DaMayor said:


>



The man has guts!


----------



## Splash Log (May 15, 2008)

Stealing my photo's I see doms.


----------



## lucifuge (May 15, 2008)

....nice work folks


----------



## DaMayor (May 15, 2008)

Hey D......


----------



## lucifuge (May 15, 2008)

View attachment 24960

View attachment 24961


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

This is the kid of the person that posted all of those pics.  Feel free to do with it as you will.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Stealing my photo's I see doms.



I steal from the same source that you do: The Internet.


----------



## lucifuge (May 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> This is the kid of the person that posted all of those pics.  Feel free to do with it as you will.



hold on, that piece of shit has a kid?
well, there's a bright future....
poor kid


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> hold on, that piece of shit has a kid?
> well, there's a bright future....
> poor kid



Yeah, that's his poor kid.  His wife left him just after she was born.  

Coming soon (16 years or so) to an underage porn flick near you.


----------



## DaMayor (May 15, 2008)

Sad eh? 

Apparently he likes to whore around all over the place.

Check out his avatar here....

Lively fat friendly community forum

Hmmmm. Interesting, no?


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Sad eh?
> 
> Apparently he likes to whore around all over the place.
> 
> ...




You want a funny story?  He was made the Administrator of another bodybuilding forum and it went tits-up less than a week later.


----------



## lucifuge (May 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, that's his poor kid.  His wife left him just after she was born.
> 
> Coming soon (16 years or so) to an underage porn flick near you.



sad, but probably true.... unless he puts together a little photo montage like the kitten....
I swear, some people should just be put down....


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 15, 2008)

i will tell you what sad. its sad that i cant buy steroids at walmart but i can get meth. whats sad is the the next gen like danny thinks its a good idea to be a rapper and talk bout shooting other people for no reason. whats sad is that there are dumb asses like that in the world that should fall onto electric bleachers but it wont happen. sorry there is my rant.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DaMayor (May 15, 2008)

That reminds me.....who is Patrick Masterbator Bateman?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 15, 2008)

hahahah i am going to return some tapes. good movie.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## lucifuge (May 15, 2008)

i love the demotivators....


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> i love the demotivators....



The problem is that there are a lot fake posters that are so very sub par.


----------



## lucifuge (May 15, 2008)

View attachment 24971

View attachment 24972


----------



## lucifuge (May 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> The problem is that there are a lot fake posters that are so very sub par.



true, I have 80+ of the good ones saved that I like to post randomly at work.....


----------



## lucifuge (May 15, 2008)




----------



## lucifuge (May 15, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)




----------



## goob (May 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 

 Thats brilliant.  That would be so funny.


----------



## clemson357 (May 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...



I like this one.


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)




----------



## goob (May 26, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


 

..I don't think bio-chems going to like that one....


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)

goob said:


> ..I don't think bio-chems going to like that one....


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)




----------



## KelJu (May 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> This is the kid of the person that posted all of those pics.  Feel free to do with it as you will.



I understand why you posted that, but reconsider. The kid is an innocent bystander. Not to mention, he has total losers for parents. I am sure there are people here that have Foreman's pictures. Go to town on those, but cut the baby some slack.


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2008)

Burrito?  Isn't that Mexican slang for dumpster baby?  After all, throwing your newborn into a dumpster is a Mexican national pastime.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 20, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


>


 
LOL!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2008)

After 63 years of debate, Myself and my brother have reached a valid conslusion as to why Germany lost the war. It had nothing to do with the American alliance or D-day. The penetration of French coasts to allow allied troops into mainland Europe was just a spec of dust to what we discovered only days ago.

Germany lost the war simply because ---

*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*

*









Scissors beats paper*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2008)

big brother


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor FuFu......


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>



 ...wait...I don't get it.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't think that I should post this.  I'm so gonna catch shit... 
.
.
.




.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2008)

Maybe I should've put this in the Caturday thread?





.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 1, 2008)

*Sexual Calorie Counter*


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## bio-chem (Sep 13, 2008)

goob said:


> ..I don't think bio-chems going to like that one....





I just saw this. thats awesome. I'm not a fan of idols


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## bio-chem (Sep 13, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## tallcall (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2008)

I cried laughing.


----------



## the nut (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## tallcall (Sep 20, 2008)

JailHouse said:


>



Mike Litoris has a large head, short hair, and a wide opening.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry, it was too funny.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 7, 2008)

buyer beware...


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Jarhed (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## steelhorse (Oct 13, 2008)

lol..some of these guys look like they have been slacking off


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2008)

steelhorse said:


> lol..some of these guys look like they have been slacking off


----------



## tallcall (Oct 13, 2008)

steelhorse said:


> lol..some of these guys look like they have been *Jacking *off



Yeah, probably.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)

*This one's for Doms.*


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2008)

.  .


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 14, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>



Come on mino thats belongs in the thread that guy bumped from 2 years ago, I actually saw that on JJ and thought I put it in here.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Come on mino thats belongs in the thread that guy bumped from 2 years ago, I actually saw that on JJ and thought I put it in here.



You never did, I really wouldn't talk about posting old images or stories.

If it makes you happy you can put a copyright © symbol next to it and claim it as yours.


----------



## mike1989 (Oct 15, 2008)

some pictures are very good


----------



## mike1989 (Oct 15, 2008)

i like thisone with the i-phone


----------



## maniclion (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## tomuchgear (Oct 16, 2008)

hahahah that gangsta pic and monoply is freaking funny.


----------



## captaincaberman (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2008)

So wrong....yet so funny...........


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## PreMier (Oct 29, 2008)

HAHAHA,that kid got the beatdown


----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2008)

JailHouse said:


>


Looks like David Blaine, I think this was his latest feat, thwarting multiple attackers with his eyes closed.....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2008)

This is not a fake picture, sad, yet funny.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2008)

Doublebase said:


>


The '90s started off so Awesome I don't know what happened.....


----------



## captaincaberman (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2008)

Slick.


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 2, 2008)

PreMier said:


> HAHAHA,that kid got the beatdown


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Splash Log (Nov 3, 2008)

Splash Log said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 3, 2008)

Splash Log said:


>



thank you jeebus!  i have always wanted to see those gazungas


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## tallcall (Nov 7, 2008)

JailHouse said:


>



Oh GOD!!! You made me associate sex and ROSIE together!! Now they're in the SAME PART OF MY BRAIN!!!! I can't get it out.........................MUST....KILL...

My Eyes, they BURN....


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 8, 2008)

If State Signs Were More Truthful | www.holytaco.com

^


----------



## DOMS (Nov 8, 2008)

.




.




.




.




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2008)

JailHouse said:


>


That teacher needs a detention for failing to maintain a 1st grade level of handwriting.....


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2008)

JailHouse said:


>



Most over used expression this year.


----------



## A Black Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Most over used expression this year.



That's what she said.


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 13, 2008)

Armor of God PJs - Children's Pajamas Inspired by Ephesians 6:10-18 - christian,church,bible,bed,bedtime,night,sleepware,PJ???s,pajamas,costumes,Kids pajamas,Kids costumes


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## mike1989 (Dec 3, 2008)

this one is good


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> That's what she said.


----------



## A Black Guy (Dec 5, 2008)

AKIRA shows us the wrong way to order a beverage.


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 6, 2008)

If anyone knows what this is from I would like to know, is one of his hands a lobster claw?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHhahahahhaha


----------



## tallcall (Dec 7, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> If anyone knows what this is from I would like to know, is one of his hands a lobster claw?



I bet he couldn't have just one Lays potatoe chip!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 7, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> This is not a fake picture, sad, yet funny.




That picture is the result from a bet he had with Deshawn Stevenson to see who could go the longest into the season without shaving. Im not sure about the design of the beard though but yea he looks like a fool.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2008)

start this before you scroll down 







YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## itsmeinshape (Dec 10, 2008)

haha this pics are priceless..


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 10, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> That picture is the result from a bet he had with Deshawn Stevenson to see who could go the longest into the season without shaving. Im not sure about the design of the beard though but yea he looks like a fool.








WWWWAAAAAAZZZZZZUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2008)

ok so... not funny.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2009)

minorities are trying to break into my bus.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 21, 2009)

hehe


----------



## nkira (Feb 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>



I tried searching ebaumsworld but too many videos, Can you please post the link to original?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> hehe



i never got an "oops wrong window" that was _this_ interesting


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 22, 2009)

Lol I've seen a couple funny pics like that, it even happened to me with my ex. I was talking this girl friend and my gf and wrote some dirty shit. They had the same font color and their msn names were alike Lol.

Also, most of you probably know this but there is a website bash.org with all hilarious logs of people's conversations. 

I recommend reading from: QDB: Top 100 Quotes

Here is one of my favorites:


> <JonJonB> Purely in the interests of science, I have replaced the word "wand" with "wang" in the first Harry Potter Book
> <JonJonB> Let's see the results...
> 
> <JonJonB> "Why aren't you supposed to do magic?" asked Harry.
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2009)

nkira said:


> I tried searching ebaumsworld but too many videos, Can you please post the link to original?



Wow, it was so long ago.
I don't even have this one, I added another member.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 23, 2009)

nkira said:


> I tried searching ebaumsworld but too many videos, Can you please post the link to original?


----------



## nkira (Feb 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>



There's no sound? Would have been much fun!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2009)




----------



## nkira (May 21, 2009)

Thats HUGE one!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## jadelee (Aug 5, 2009)

Those two elephants... oh god...that pic really impressed me. Am just speechless.


----------



## Jarhed (Aug 5, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## lola1182 (Aug 5, 2009)

Little Wing said:


>



awesome!


----------



## RasPlasch (Aug 6, 2009)

nkira said:


> There's no sound? Would have been much fun!!





Here you go nkira  







YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 2, 2009)

Fuck Disney!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 3, 2009)

My new dookie rope and bling yo!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2009)

cool


----------



## DOMS (Mar 28, 2010)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 28, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


>


 WTF


----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2010)

Gotta read it all the way through


----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 29, 2010)

lol. good ones.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 7, 2010)

.
.
.




.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2010)

.
.
.




.
.
.




.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2010)




----------



## GFR (May 21, 2010)

...........


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 21, 2010)

maniclion said:


>


 YOu know funny thing is a few months ago i saw this lic in the smoky bones parking lot in VA


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2010)

The Situation said:


> YOu know funny thing is a few months ago i saw this lic in the smoky bones parking lot in VA


Smoky bones?  Is that a gay rest stop where truckers get smoked pole?


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 21, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Smoky bones? Is that a gay rest stop where truckers get smoked pole?


 
I don't know i didn't eat there I was walking to cheese cake factory...


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (May 27, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (May 27, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (May 27, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (May 27, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (May 27, 2010)

I did a search for DOMS, it returned Dirty Old Man Syndrome and this pic.....


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2010)

disturbing... it's the new funny.


----------



## maniclion (May 27, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (May 27, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> disturbing... it's the new funny.


----------



## maniclion (May 27, 2010)

Squirreljitsu...take the nut from my crotch grasshoppa
Fuck that I'll take all your nutz!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 27, 2010)

maniclion said:


>


----------



## DOMS (May 27, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (May 27, 2010)

DOMS said:


>



Fucking Nom Flashbacks....scarred this dog for life....


----------



## maniclion (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 28, 2010)

maniclion said:


>


 
suplex//WWE


----------



## maniclion (May 28, 2010)

Reminds me of the time we were on acid and I said the ceiling fan looked like a helicopter and 3 of my friends slouched down like it was really coming down on them.....scaring your friends while tripping can be fun....


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2010)

maniclion said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2010)

^ i think that's an undercover cop.


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2010)

I think it's a Japanese chick who knows Ninjitsu....


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> ^ i think that's an undercover cop.



It's actually from a commerical or teevee show.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2010)

This has been around, but it's so good...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2010)

*Titanic Fail*


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2010)

*Grammar Fail*


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2010)

*Pedo Win?*


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2010)

^  nice one.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2010)

.


----------



## vespote (Jun 9, 2010)

lol, great thread.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2010)

This image needs a little intro.  The following image is the result of targeted advertisement.  The program reads keywords on the page and then selects an add based on those words.  

Sometimes, it doesn't work out so well.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2010)

oops. shittttt.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> oops. shittttt.



So brutal...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 21, 2010)

.


----------



## today (Jul 21, 2010)

that's a cute pic of you.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 22, 2010)

^I love this idiots screen name.  No sarcasm here.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 25, 2010)

Some lame stufff I found online


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 25, 2010)

you're right, that's pretty lame. If those pics get any lamer maybe you can apply through medicare for a hovaround scooter


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 26, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> you're right, that's pretty lame. If those pics get any lamer maybe you can apply through medicare for a hovaround scooter



You got the gayest imagination brah.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2010)

Delightful video of dog rescue - The Daily Tail – Dog Stories & Cat Stories


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>



i can't see shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>



here either.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a big penis.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> .



Funny...I can't see it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Captdick (Jan 23, 2011)

funny pictures


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Black Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

That banana is how many men view themselves.


----------



## Riding23 (Jan 28, 2011)

HAHA So Funny


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2011)

Black Rider said:


> That banana is how many men view themselves.



That's funny coming from a user whose name is _Black Rider_.


----------



## Black Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

Whoa, haha, yeah. It's more about The Nazgul, I love Lord of the Rings.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2011)

Sure...


----------



## Black Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

Well i'm not black but the rest might have some merit.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2011)

.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2011)

.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

^ lawl!


----------



## maniclion (Feb 15, 2011)

DOMS said:


>



I've seen people with their browsers half as jacked up, I have a minimalist Chrome setup with tab and address/nav buttons on 2 small bars and still wish I could combine them on one bar.  Then I see people with 5 different bars and one at the bottom of the window and wonder how they can stand it....


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


>


 this fuckin priceless


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2011)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2011)

DOMS said:


>


That's great I actually laughed at that one. I'm gonna have to use that later.


----------



## Boogz1218 (May 30, 2011)

DOMS said:


>




That second picture...holy shit haha


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 30, 2011)




----------



## dworld (May 30, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Madmark73 (Jun 14, 2011)

Check these out


----------



## DOMS (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Ace5high (Jun 15, 2011)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2011)

Funny Texts #1


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2011)

Funny Texts #2


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2011)

Funny Texts #3


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## rayray1295 (Jul 2, 2011)

thats some funny stuff!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


>



This was good!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2011)

These are from the ones that I posted above.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## maniclion (Jul 2, 2011)

Doesn't auto-correct try to guess the word you're trying to type by matching it with common words you used before?

That makes it funnier knowing that pumpkins dad typed dildos on his phone before or j9 typed online sluts before and the people they texted to know it....

Damn it i'm typing on my iPad and these made me paranoid that I check every word after I type....


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Doesn't auto-correct try to guess the word you're trying to type by matching it with common words you used before?



I was wondering is anyone else would pick up on that!


----------



## woodwalker (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2011)

bmw said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2011)

*WTF?*


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2011)

Punk Arab?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Scottydogg (Jul 28, 2011)

On Work computer . 95% of these pictures are not coming through . Damn !


----------



## bmw (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

bmw said:


>


 

I had a 'Smurf" model when I was younger!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 29, 2011)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## bmw (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 30, 2011)

lolz


----------



## bmw (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 30, 2011)

bmw said:


> lolz



I don't know who Carmen Yesenia Torres is, but I know what I'm Googling later.

looks like Retlaw was sucking in his gut for this shot.  Look at those 14" Cannons and that dead squirrel in his banana hammock.

Nice wheels!


----------



## bmw (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 31, 2011)

bmw said:


>



lol


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 31, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> lol



  Reps on recharge bmw, that was great.


----------



## ceazur (Aug 1, 2011)

bmw.. your fukn wild


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Single (Aug 3, 2011)

bmw said:


>


 OMG! Hilarious


----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 3, 2011)

bmw said:


> lolz



Who is this chick and how can I see her naked?


----------



## Single (Aug 3, 2011)

Crono1000 said:


> Who is this chick and how can I see her naked?


 Meh, I tried google already. No luck. Post results if found!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2011)

Crono1000 said:


> Who is this chick and how can I see her naked?





Single said:


> Meh, I tried google already. No luck. Post results if found!



Amateurs.

Here you go.


----------



## Single (Aug 3, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> I don't know who Carmen Yesenia Torres is, but I know what I'm Googling later.


This ^^



Crono1000 said:


> Who is this chick and how can I see her naked?


 


DOMS said:


> Amateurs.
> 
> Here you go.


 Not naked. Try again.


----------



## bmw (Aug 4, 2011)

haven't seen nudes of her.  sorry bros.


----------



## bmw (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 4, 2011)

more of this guy...


----------



## bmw (Aug 4, 2011)

mother fuckin lolz^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2011)

bmw said:


>


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## lnvanry (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## eng (Aug 27, 2011)

nice


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)

bmw said:


>



A woman named Marijuana plays it straight - and wins - JSOnline


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> A woman named Marijuana plays it straight - and wins - JSOnline





> In case you're wondering, she said she never once smoked the stuff and* prefers orange soda.*


^^^^^^^^I'm sure that's a mistake and they really meant she prefers purple drank.^^^^^^^^


----------



## ExLe (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2011)

ExLe said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)

There you go, something was missing.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 30, 2011)

just made my night


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Aug 30, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> A woman named Marijuana plays it straight - and wins - JSOnline



*LOVED *that article. Thank you for posting the link!


----------



## ExLe (Aug 30, 2011)

You can motor boat while hitting her doggie style


----------



## eng (Oct 26, 2011)

oh man, thats nasty


----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## PBR (Oct 28, 2011)

baby shakira dancing - YouTube
I dont know if it is qualified, but watch it and its funny. lol


----------



## ExLe (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Oct 30, 2011)

Hope this works


----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Oct 30, 2011)

lmao it works


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

Soldier-4-Hire said:


> lmao it works


 

Wait...

What...

Did you just answere your own post?


----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes I just answered my own post lol I often work 15 hours days solo, talking to and answering myself has become normal !!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

Soldier-4-Hire said:


> Yes I just answered my own post lol I often work 15 hours days solo, talking to and answering myself has become normal !!


 
Here is a good 1 for ya...


----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Oct 30, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Here is a good 1 for ya...


 

Thats awesome !! I would send rep points for this, but everytime I try, they always get 0 rep points !! So 500K rep points for this lol


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

No worries brotha...

Just get me back when you get some rep power...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)

WTF?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)

LOL, I would do the same.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 26, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> WTF?



I second that...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)

bmw said:


> ^^^^^^^^I'm sure that's a mistake and they really meant she prefers purple drank.^^^^^^^^


----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Dec 9, 2011)

> bmw;2587092]


 
Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## CooperT (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks for a entertaining hour.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2011)

*Europe According To Americans*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2011)

wtf


----------



## tongulla (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Ted Shred (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2011)

This deserves a repost:


----------



## bmw (Dec 23, 2011)

you're welcome.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 25, 2011)

LOL some funny stuff


----------



## DOMS (Dec 27, 2011)

Repost:


----------



## 1chance (Dec 28, 2011)

^^^ lol


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## owwwch (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2011)

*True story*







*OMG: Eye test blooper on Norwegian news*


TV viewers in Norway were left laughing their posteriors off after a serious nightly news show inadvertently used an eye chart teeming with internet slang.
The visual blunder accompanied a segment about eye treatment for senior citizens on Dagsrevyen, national broadcaster NRK's evening news programme.

Rather than featuring a random sequence of letters, a test chart displayed behind the newsreaders began by loudly proclaiming OMG, Oh My God, newspaper VG reports

This was followed by a litany of profane abbreviations, like WTF and STFU, and it wasn't long before the eye-catching error had users of social media rolling on the floor laughing (ROTFL).

Newsroom editor Solveig Tvedt conceded that she and her team hadn???t properly examined the chart before going to air.

???We retrieved the picture from one of our image agencies and took it without taking a closer look. If we???d seen what it said we wouldn???t have used it,??? she told VG.

Twitter and Facebook users were near unanimous in their appraisal that the national broadcaster had effectively been PWN3D, or conquered, in a self-inflicted attack. 

But Solveig Tvedt didn't seem to mind that the broadcaster had made a spectacle of itself live on air.

"I think it's good that people are following Dagsrevyen closely," she said.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2011)

Vibrant said:


>



It took me a bit to see it.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It took me a bit to see it.




It's like one of those optical illusions, first you cant find it at all and then BAM you see it.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> It's like one of those optical illusions, first you cant find it at all and then BAM you see it.


That's so freakin' true! It was nothing...nothing...nothing...The Grudge!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)

its simple...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> its simple...




More realistic....


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 30, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It took me a bit to see it.



whoa.  I looked at it for a while and tried to figure it out.  I thought maybe it was that these kids were just graduating middle school, and then maybe a To Catch a Predator reference.  How the hell did I keep missing that?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2011)

Crono1000 said:


> whoa.  I looked at it for a while and tried to figure it out.  I thought maybe it was that these kids were just graduating middle school, and then maybe a To Catch a Predator reference.  How the hell did I keep missing that?


It's like Vibrant said. Until you see, you just don't see it at all. It was like it jumped out of nowhere.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 30, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It's like Vibrant said. Until you see, you just don't see it at all. It was like it jumped out of nowhere.



Wow x2^^


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)

when you see it...........


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)

child abuse doesnt always work the way you planned it..........


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> child abuse doesnt always work the way you planned it..........



lol!

I watched this a dozen times.

What was that white guy thinking? Idiot.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> lol!
> 
> I watched this a dozen times.
> 
> What was that white guy thinking? Idiot.


No joke.

You don't kick a kid. What an asshole. It's not even like the kid did anything.

Also, I like that the dad didn't hesitate for shit.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 10, 2012)

DOMS said:


> It took me a bit to see it.



Had to turn the brightness up on my monitor!


----------



## bmw (Jan 10, 2012)

DOMS said:


> No joke.
> 
> You don't kick a kid. What an asshole. It's not even like the kid did anything.
> 
> Also, I like that the dad didn't hesitate for shit.



If I remember correctly, white guy has a mental handicap or something.  Kid probably came in saying something or being obnoxious like little kids frequently do, and whitey reacted.


----------



## bmw (Jan 10, 2012)

of course I could be totally wrong too.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2012)

bmw said:


> If I remember correctly, white guy has a mental handicap or something.  Kid probably came in saying something or being obnoxious like little kids frequently do, and whitey reacted.


If someone is retarded enough to strike a child with little provocation, then he shouldn't be out in pubic unsupervised.


----------



## bmw (Jan 10, 2012)

I think fat lady was his "supervisor".


----------



## owwwch (Jan 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> child abuse doesnt always work the way you planned it..........


reminded me of this (takes a sec to play)
WAR Embedded Streaming Media Player (IE)


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 10, 2012)

DOMS said:


> No joke.
> 
> You don't kick a kid. What an asshole. It's not even like the kid did anything.
> 
> Also, I like that the dad didn't hesitate for shit.


 I thought that was you doms


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 11, 2012)

even dogs look at porn and feel ashamed after.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I thought that was you doms



He only kicks Mexican kids in the balls.  His philosophy is, "Making them sterile 2 frijoles at a time..."


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 11, 2012)

werd


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2012)

One-fucking-hundred percent _win_. Oh, yeah...



Vibrant said:


>


----------



## musclefreakz (Jan 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> werd


 winner for sure 110%


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> lol!
> 
> I watched this a dozen times.
> 
> What was that white guy thinking? Idiot.



Same here, there is a story behind but it was so long ago.

Let me try the magic of google.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Same here, there is a story behind but it was so long ago.
> 
> Let me try the magic of google.



OK...Google definitly must be spying on me.

I didn't even get to finish typing "man kicks kid gets punched" and it immediatly showed me what I was looking for. I do know it searches for certain keywords but this is way to fast.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2012)

OK..the guy who kicked the little guy had Madmann syndrome.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)

*Penis Always Wins*


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)

good reflexes


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Chubby (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)

Chubby said:


>



Nuns are not terrorists.


----------



## Chubby (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)

Funny thread no longer funny.


----------



## Chubby (Jan 16, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Nuns are not terrorists.







Nobel Peace Prize recipient Tawakkul Karman sits in her tent during a  protest 'sit-in' - Sanaa, Yemen October 5, 2011. Image: Ahmed  Jadallah/Scanpix

She doesn't look like terrorist to me.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)

*She does...*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Chubby (Jan 16, 2012)

In the eyes of these people, we are terrorists.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

Chubby said:


> In the eyes of these people, we are terrorists.



Because you are, dumb shit.

We post with dead people. You blow up children.

We humiliate prisons. You behead them.

I can't wait until your whole shitty region gets nuked.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)

Chubby said:


> In the eyes of these people, we are terrorists.



In my eyes thats a terrorist she has on a chain.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Because you are, dumb shit.
> 
> *We post with dead people. You blow up children.
> 
> ...



That


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> In my eyes thats a terrorist she has on a chain.


Do you think they carry them at PetCo?


----------



## Chubby (Jan 16, 2012)

Truth hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)

*My apologies for showing this..Chubby needs a reality check.*



> May 11, 2004: Nick Berg Beheaded in Iraq
> 26-year-old from Pennsylvania is decapitated by masked militants in Iraq.



May 11, 2004: Nick Berg Beheaded in Iraq | Video - ABC News


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)

Chubby said:


> Truth hurts, doesn't it?



What? That she has an animal on a chain? 
No.

What really hurts is that this was a funny thread till you bombed it.........oops, I guess you have a little terrorism in you.
It must be genetic.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> What? That she has an animal on a chain?
> No.
> 
> What really hurts is that this was a funny thread till you bombed it.........oops, I guess you have a little terrorism in you.
> It must be genetic.



Agreed. It's time to take someone into the red-zone! Negged.

Now someone do something funny!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

Chubby said:


> Truth hurts, doesn't it?


Does it sang nigger? Does it really? 

That you're entire race stopped developing in the 14th century? That your race is the number one source of terrorists? 

Does it really hurt you? 

I fucking doubt it you cock sucking towel-head.


----------



## Chubby (Jan 16, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> May 11, 2004: Nick Berg Beheaded in Iraq | Video - ABC News








Bodies of children killed by US bombing.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)

Chubby said:


> Bodies of children killed by US bombing.



That photo is from your terrorist using them a bombs.....oh Tru, will you ever learn?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 16, 2012)

Chubby said:


> Bodies of children killed by "us" suicide bombing.


most likely scenario...


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 16, 2012)

who fucked up this thread? it's time for a negging I feel like blowing shit up.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, shit! That's great! Very imaginative.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 16, 2012)

eat the evidence....


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 20, 2012)

Im not sure if this is appropriate for open chat but its pretty funny.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Chubby (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Chubby (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Chubby (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)

Chubby said:


>


 

Chubby...

You are back...

Why did you take down your avatar pic?...

Did all those photo shop pics get to you?...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Chubby (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Chubby (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Chubby (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)

Chubby said:


>


----------



## Chubby (Jan 22, 2012)

Not only white people are racist.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I'm going to start negging chubby for posting unfunny pics and trying to derail this thread with her islam is good shit.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

Ghetto ASS


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

Sheep dont like bad dancers either.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Sheep dont like bad dancers either.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>



If he were smart he would have bought C5 instead of B5 two more times and gotten a bag of BBQ and plain, BBQ is better anyway...


----------



## cube789 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

View attachment 39666


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

View attachment 39667


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

View attachment 39668


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

View attachment 39669

View attachment 39670


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

View attachment 39671


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

View attachment 39672


----------



## cube789 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jan 25, 2012)

lol


----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



Those Jews are always pushing the boundaries of comedy....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2012)

DOMS said:


>



Marilyn Manson is looking more haggard these days...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Chubby (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Chubby (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## DaMayor (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 26, 2012)

this:



Chubby said:


>




Answered with this:



DOMS said:


>





=


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Chubby (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh my! She's so sexy!


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2012)

^ Gotta love the '06 r/t charger! not those piece of shit sxt charger's though


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>





I hope that is for real.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 29, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>


 

I love how dude has a smile and has no shame...


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 29, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I hope that is for real.





ExLe said:


> I love how dude has a smile and has no shame...



What's there to be ashamed of?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> What's there to be ashamed of?



There is no shame in the dirty deed. The shame is having retard parents.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 29, 2012)

it's funny when cats go batshit crazy:


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2012)

Truly, this is 100% win.



Vibrant said:


>


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 31, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>


 that was an Epic fail


----------



## ExLe (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jan 31, 2012)

View attachment 39871
View attachment 39872


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 1, 2012)

was this from thecapt'n?


----------



## ExLe (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


>


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 2, 2012)

DONT FUCKING TOUCH ME!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Feb 4, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>


That's a sweet set up, I should do that.  I already have the best chair in the company that I bought for my back....


----------



## cube789 (Feb 4, 2012)

apologies if it's a repost


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2012)

...


----------



## cube789 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## I'M retarded (Feb 6, 2012)

the first one made me laugh.that kid must have some fucked up parents!


----------



## cube789 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Feb 6, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



Fuck I thought my dyslexia was coming back to haunt me on that one...


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## savalacad (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## mber (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 7, 2012)

When your friends fat arm makes you look naked!


----------



## Chubby (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 7, 2012)

Chubby, that's your best picture post ever.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

mber said:


>


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 10, 2012)

madmans friends^^^^


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 13, 2012)

one of my favourites


----------



## cube789 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>


----------



## malk (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Filessika (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Feb 20, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>


Curt James is a dirty minded mofo, do you wear that shirt to school Curt?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Curt James is a dirty minded mofo, do you wear that shirt to school Curt?





That's cold!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)

portable blow job


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 26, 2012)

Fucking Epic Win!!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 26, 2012)

Even birds are racist.....


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 27, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 28, 2012)

WTF @ parenting in da hood


----------



## cube789 (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## GEZA (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 28, 2012)

spidey cat


----------



## cube789 (Feb 28, 2012)

face palm


----------



## cube789 (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## JonP (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 28, 2012)

I should get thru airport security no problem.... right?


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 1, 2012)

ouch


----------



## jagbender (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 1, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



Holy shit!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 2, 2012)

*Duck Season
*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## GEZA (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Ellien (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 3, 2012)

some of the posters lately fail to realize that is a *FUNNY PICTURE *thread not a random picture thread.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 3, 2012)

wonder what he has in his sippy cup?


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 4, 2012)

I want one of these...........


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2012)

A man of two halves: Practical joker shaves off half his hair and beard on opposite sides of his head for unique driving licence photo

Read more: Adam Bard shaves off half his hair and beard on opposite sides for unique driving licence photo | Mail Online


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## melandleadley (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Sheer (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## squigader (Mar 5, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Balls... this bird has them.


----------



## icecube789 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## JonP (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Filessika (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 6, 2012)

a bit too after market for me


----------



## jagbender (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## ripsid (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Garenius (Mar 8, 2012)

^ Wonder how it will look like 20 years from now. 

http://www.bodysharp.com.au


----------



## ripsid (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## wraggejxk (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 9, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



Is Curt James gonna have to slap a bitch?     hiiiii ya!!!!   I think so!

Love how he karate poses over her afterward...


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 11, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



 Damn that is sad


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>


 

I spit coffe on my computer screen!  FAIL


----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2012)

Coming soon for a Dark Geared God near you...



ice_cube789 said:


>


----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 12, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



I remember when internet porn looked like that...


----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2012)

maniclion said:


> I remember when internet porn looked like that...


 
And it took 93 seconds for a Picture to LOAD


----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 13, 2012)

jagbender said:


> And it took 93 seconds for a Picture to LOAD


 

wooh u musta got a commodore 128, rich bastard 

C64k took like 12 minutes!


----------



## cube789 (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ he knows


----------



## cube789 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> wooh u musta got a commodore 128, rich bastard
> 
> C64k took like 12 minutes!


 
Amstrad cpc FTW


----------



## cube789 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 13, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>


 
need one of those for a keg party


----------



## jagbender (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>



Fucking owned!

That kid was so gullible, almost feel bad for him.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 14, 2012)

*birthday letter*


----------



## Garenius (Mar 14, 2012)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.bodysharp.com.au - fitness boot camp, boot camp melbourne, gym hawthorn, melbourne gyms, personal trainers melbourne


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 14, 2012)

How do I post just the picture w/o an attachment?


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 14, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> How do I post just the picture w/o an attachment?



click the icon that looks like mountain top with a yellow background and enter the url of your image. your pic:


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 14, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



Bottoms Up Dispenser uses a small magnet that plugs the hole at the bottom when the weight of the beer is just right.....  I had a very similar idea using a small cup inside of a cup, the beer would pour in and when the weight was just right the inner cup would snap down and seal the bottom the only draw back on my idea was that the inner cup would need tabs to keep it from floating up...


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 14, 2012)

mrmark said:


>


 
What do you need a 6 pack for when you have a Keg!


----------



## bmw (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>


 

lmao


----------



## jagbender (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 16, 2012)

bmw said:


>


 

no wonder jap women like whiteys, look what jap guys want them to do!


----------



## Watson (Mar 16, 2012)

^^ 10 years later, mommy u really like puppys huh?


----------



## jagbender (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 16, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd hit it


----------



## jagbender (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 16, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 17, 2012)

bmw said:


>





A bit late with this one. already posted it a few pages back.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 18, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> A bit late with this one. already posted it a few pages back.



you assume I actually look at your posts?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2012)

"What's in the box had better be your soul."



Vibrant said:


>


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 18, 2012)

DOMS said:


> "What's in the box had better be your soul."



Its probably pandora's box. Cats love chaos.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## lnvanry (Mar 18, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



hilarious


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 20, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 20, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> [/IMG]


Never seen someone crash a horse like that before///


----------



## jagbender (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 20, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>




Sounds Like Michigan St
ate University to me


----------



## malk (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Mar 20, 2012)

^^^lmao


----------



## jagbender (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 21, 2012)

always check the background first lol.


----------



## malk (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 21, 2012)

How many of you sang the song in your head?


----------



## jagbender (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 21, 2012)

malk said:


>



I can't see any of your recent pictures.  I think UK Muscle doesnt allow hotlinking


----------



## Fitnbuf (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## malk (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 22, 2012)

ll the time.


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 22, 2012)

(_8(i)


----------



## Fitnbuf (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2012)

*Oh, shit!*   



jagbender said:


>


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



This has actually happened to me..... God dammit.


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bruce Lee plays table tennis


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 26, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> Bruce Lee plays table tennis



I've always wondered if this was real!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 27, 2012)

Alaska Sign


----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 27, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



Dude that is fucking epic and awesome!


----------



## cube789 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 28, 2012)

my hero


----------



## cube789 (Mar 28, 2012)

: O


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2012)

.


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> : O



one for each nutt


----------



## jagbender (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



HOLY SHIT


----------



## cube789 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 29, 2012)

hayabusa madness lol


----------



## cube789 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2012)

ebfitness said:


>





Yep


----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



You gotta tell that type "Hey is that your hundred dollar bill on the floor under that display?"


----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2012)

STARE AT THE COLORS AND THEY WILL DISPPEAR


----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 30, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>





ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## custom (Apr 1, 2012)

.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>




Kelju?


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## malk (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## malk (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2012)

Malk






JULIAN SMITH - Malk - YouTube


----------



## malk (Apr 2, 2012)

lmfao..


----------



## malk (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 2, 2012)

I had to watch that on a couple of timess LOL


----------



## jagbender (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Apr 2, 2012)

Why flopping should be banned!


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 2, 2012)

Fitnbuf said:


>



"WHY MOM!!??" haha


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 2, 2012)

Dancing at a party

All the Guys are like:






All the girls are like: 






And then there’s me:


----------



## SFW (Apr 2, 2012)

Allahu Akbar and so on


----------



## SFW (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)

Whiskey 
Tango 
Foxtrot


----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 3, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



What am I looking at?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2012)

Crono1000 said:


> What am I looking at?



I didn't figure it out until just now.

The way her skirt is blowing, combined with the shadow on her knee, makes it look sort of like she has a hard-on.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 3, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I didn't figure it out until just now.
> 
> The way her skirt is blowing, combined with the shadow on her knee, makes it look sort of like she has a hard-on.



Good eye!


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 3, 2012)

Oooooh


----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 3, 2012)

Crono1000 said:


> What am I looking at?



I think its the long dong peeking from her skirt


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## malk (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



That...is a thousand different types of awesome!


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 4, 2012)

BOB & TOM - Manboobs - Manboobs - YouTube

video but pretty funny...relavent to some noobs here lol


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 4, 2012)

edit..


----------



## maniclion (Apr 4, 2012)

Crono1000 said:


> What am I looking at?



Her funny looking "ill"luminated  right knee...


----------



## troubador (Apr 4, 2012)

DOMS said:


> That...is a thousand different types of awesome!



It's fake. You can see two balls right after he swings the bat. (No dick puns intended)


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 4, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I didn't figure it out until just now.
> 
> The way her skirt is blowing, combined with the shadow on her knee, makes it look sort of like she has a hard-on.



OHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2012)

troubador said:


> It's fake. You can see two balls right after he swings the bat. (No dick puns intended)


Yeah, I found out it was fake a little after I posted that. I just didn't mention because I didn't want to ruin the perceived awesomeness.


----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 4, 2012)

what the fuck is she doing???


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## troubador (Apr 4, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> what the fuck is she doing???



Giving me a boner.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



rofl


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## malk (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 5, 2012)

poor NSX


----------



## cube789 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 5, 2012)

Macgyver ftw


----------



## cube789 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> poor NSX



Like a boss!


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)

Ichigo said:


>



iF i SAW THAT  DUDE WOULD HAVE A BROKEN NOSE


----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2012)

DOMS said:


> That...is a thousand different types of awesome!


I agree 100%, just shows you the abnormal reflex some of these guys have.


----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2012)

troubador said:


> It's fake. You can see two balls right after he swings the bat. (No dick puns intended)


I don't see the two balls, I saw one that was pitched and then hit.

The only reason i would believe it was true was the expression on the reporters face.

*Edit, it's fake. It was a Gillette commercial.

Still cool.


----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2012)

bmw said:


>



This is the birthday cake my kids give me every year.


----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)

gotta try this...


----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 5, 2012)

Lmao^


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)

bmw said:


>



I FOUND HIM


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)

For the ladies


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2012)

bmw said:


>



What a busted face.


----------



## bmw (Apr 5, 2012)

hit that shit doggy, yo!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 6, 2012)

^^loooool


----------



## cube789 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## malk (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



Commercial or not, cool animated gif.

My brothers and I went to a ballgame years ago. Andres Galaragga, playing for the Colorado Rockies at that time, was taking batting practice and the ball was rocketing directly at my face. I have next to zero reflexes, but my one brother put his glove in front of my face and snagged it like it was nothing. 

The ball had a reverse impression of Galaragga's name on it. I guess the players get personalized bats?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2012)

Repost:


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2012)

Repost:


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Garenius (Apr 7, 2012)

^ Props to whoever made it available. Respect


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Conofvis (Apr 7, 2012)

*Hidden Camera

*


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 7, 2012)

[h=1]*Why grannies shouldn’t take the cinnamon challenge*[/h]


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 8, 2012)

this is probably better suited to anything goes but here it is:


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



Lol


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

^^lmao


----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



That...is so freakin' cool.


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



redneck waterboarding


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 11, 2012)

Seems legit...


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)

No shit!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 11, 2012)

^^^lool


----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)

SICK


----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)

LOL  Ignorance is bliss


----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Apr 11, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


And that's why it's called organized crime....


----------



## malk (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



that's a modern day dinosaur !


----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2012)

that had to hurt ..


----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 12, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



Parkour cat!


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 14, 2012)

ebfitness said:


>



bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!  NICE


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 15, 2012)

*If only this was possible......*


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 15, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>



i feel like doing this sometimes when i get an itch i can reach


----------



## jagbender (Apr 16, 2012)

> Let the Smile be on your face


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 16, 2012)

DOMS should like this one a lot


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 17, 2012)

almost done this myself a few times lol


----------



## cube789 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 17, 2012)

!


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## FGHFYHT (Apr 18, 2012)

LO(snip)


----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 18, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



The best costume ever!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 18, 2012)

*Breaking up on valentine's day... LIKE A BOSS*


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## johnnydeeper (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)

Why is the written on his BACK????


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## johnnydeeper (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 21, 2012)

.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 21, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>





Bad ass in the making


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 22, 2012)

*For doms*


----------



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>



Al Bundy is a god.

Al Bundy - Classic Wife Insult - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## malk (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 23, 2012)

WTF?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2012)

jagbender said:


> WTF?



Really, WTF?


----------



## cube789 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)

ebfitness said:


>



I am just glad she has clothes on  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)

What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)

Been there


----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)

Eat your veggies


----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 25, 2012)

*this guy is a badass*


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)

slight detour


----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## malk (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)

WOW


----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> WOW




that dude is lucky!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## troubador (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 26, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>



^^^^ What the hell is _in there? _He wanted in there *DESPERATELY!
*


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 26, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ What the hell is _in there? _He wanted in there *DESPERATELY!
> *




Lol, I thought he was just trying to get out


----------



## Curt James (Apr 26, 2012)

Either way, he was NOT going to be denied!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)

I think you can see the door closing mechanism at the top of the door.  

Failed to read the "pull" sign


----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>



The girl on the right is Deep throat's younger sister  I think her name is Sorethroat


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)

If you don't get it, you are too young


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)

For those Youngsters out there  

My photo this Am was a pun It’s FRIDAY  (today) 

The Photo ABOVE  is  Jack Webb playing Officer Joe Friday of the  TV show Dragnet from the 1960’s 

Here are a few clips from Dragnet 

One of the clips is actually in Black and White Television.   Hard to imagine,   huh 
Happy Friday!


Enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW0RAiVuBL8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrpiby-piB4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZo2hhvvlpw


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



lol 

Meat curtains.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)

jagbender said:


> For those Youngsters out there
> 
> My photo this Am was a pun It’s FRIDAY  (today)



Carson almost broke. 

Kleptomaniac - YouTube


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)

Damn...this is just awesome.

Jack Webb Schools Barack Obama on America - YouTube


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## malk (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)

min0 will like this one.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)

latley YES


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)

DOMS said:


> lol
> 
> Meat curtains.



OH snap I almost spit on my screen


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Carson almost broke.
> 
> Kleptomaniac - YouTube



Classic Copper clapper caper


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 28, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



Looks fun!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Looks fun!



Not sure what that thing does?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 28, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Not sure what that thing does?


I'm guessing it holds his fat ass up while gettin all the bitches.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>


Now we are talkin!


----------



## cube789 (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## custom (Apr 29, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>


No one has ever posted baby pics before. You were really cute as a kid, can only imagine what your parents looked like


----------



## cube789 (Apr 29, 2012)

apologies if a repost


----------



## custom (Apr 29, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> apologies if a repost


Bro its like 15 times in a hour you've posted up my girl. I understand you beat off to her all the time (pics must be downloaded he posts so many). She's open minded so I'l  ask her to give you a sympathy fuck cause you're so hard up and no Im not mad just wanna help you out


----------



## custom (Apr 29, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> apologies if a repost


Here's another one of her. You can try to make her look bad but you shall fail! BTW under the bikini are pierced nipples


----------



## gettinwood (Apr 29, 2012)

Not bad.. hell I'd tie her up with that rope and doggy her up


----------



## jagbender (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 29, 2012)

Im going to start negging anyone that messes up this thread with their efights


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



27.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 30, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



This shit right here.

I always get pissed at how dumb women are sometimes.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 30, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



7.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> 7.



Subtraction and addition come before multiplication and division. You work from left to right.

9 - 5 + 5 x 0 + 3 =

(9 - 5) + 5 x (0 + 3) =

(4) + 5 x (3) =

((4) + 5) x (3) =

(9) x (3) = 27


----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



3 

anything divided by 0 = 0


----------



## jagbender (Apr 30, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Subtraction and addition come before multiplication and division. You work from left to right.
> 
> 9 - 5 + 5 x 0 + 3 =
> 
> ...



Oh shit here we go again  on another  math thread 

I quit NOW


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2012)

jagbender said:


> 3
> 
> anything divided by 0 = 0



There's only addition, subtraction, and multiplication.


----------



## troubador (Apr 30, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Subtraction and addition come before multiplication and division. You work from left to right.
> 
> 9 - 5 + 5 x 0 + 3 =
> 
> ...



No, the order of operation is PEDMAS: parentheses, exponents, division/multiplication, addition/subtraction.


----------



## troubador (Apr 30, 2012)

9-5+5x0+3=
9-5+0+3=7


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2012)

troubador said:


> No, the order of operation is PEDMAS: parentheses, exponents, division/multiplication, addition/subtraction.



I stand corrected.

Now I have to neg you.


----------



## troubador (Apr 30, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> Now I have to neg you.



lol, I'm a math martyr.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 30, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> Now I have to neg you.



I seriously thought you were seriously being sarcastic in your previous post.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## AKIRA (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## AKIRA (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2012)

AKIRA said:


> I seriously thought you were seriously being sarcastic in your previous post.



Now I have to neg you, too.


----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 1, 2012)

Glad you are paying attention


----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 2, 2012)




----------



## malk (May 2, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 3, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 3, 2012)

MMMMM  another way to eat BACON


----------



## malk (May 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (May 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## rvp12Bet (May 4, 2012)

LOL guys. Thanks


----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)

And they are going to vote soon?


----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)

I like the Mayo one


----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)

ITS B


----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2012)

I have never been spear fishing  but I don't think he was doing it right!


----------



## Vibrant (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (May 5, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



My night exactly!!!! LOL


----------



## rvp12Bet (May 5, 2012)

LOL man! Those pics are great.


----------



## Vibrant (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 5, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)

WTF


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



Someone needs a dictionary. The word he was looking for was, "faithfulness."


----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Someone needs a dictionary. The word he was looking for was, "faithfulness."


\

true that  I missed that one


----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)

Another Math question


----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)

Not sure what is funnier  the mullet  or the shirt


----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)

l life masterbator


----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)

name that TUNE


----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (May 8, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


I found my new desk chair!!


----------



## maniclion (May 8, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Someone needs a dictionary. The word he was looking for was, "faithfulness."



Actually I'd say being told not to do something because dire consequences await, doing it anyway and suffering the dire consequence is quite fateful...  The -ness at the end just emphasizes how dire the fate is...


----------



## rvp12Bet (May 9, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



LOL man. Are they seeing God?


----------



## ebfitness (May 9, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 9, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 9, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 9, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 9, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 9, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)

Quit feeding the dog already


----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)

Why is this warning on there???


----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)

getting me one of these


----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)

Got Fiber?


----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2012)

She's fucked up and the magazine is fucked up.


----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (May 11, 2012)

DOMS said:


> She's fucked up and the magazine is fucked up.



It's a mother breast feeding her son, granted he is way too old to be on the tit, but that appears to be what the article is about...


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2012)

maniclion said:


> It's a mother breast feeding her son, granted he is way too old to be on the tit, but that appears to be what the article is about...



None of which changes the fact that the mom is messed up and magazine is for putting a crazy broad giving her far too old child the tit on the cover.


----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)

BAM


----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)

LIKE A BOSS


----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)

Good Idea


----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (May 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


----------



## ebfitness (May 15, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 15, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 15, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 15, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)

154 skiers  1 boat


----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)

Winning!


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)

The way I wish the cops were here:


----------



## jagbender (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)

So am I!


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Gena Marie (May 15, 2012)

jagbender said:


>






Good one


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (May 15, 2012)

Holy crap thats awesome!!!!!



DOMS said:


> Winning!


----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## malk (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## REDDOG309 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks doms and Jag, can't rep you guys but had some good laughs


----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)

Some will get it


----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (May 16, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (May 16, 2012)

malk said:


>


I seea future lightbeer commercial!


----------



## bmw (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Madmark73 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Madmark73 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)

Madmark73 said:


> View attachment 45107View attachment 45108View attachment 45109









reps!


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)

TSA for YA


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)

I'm not an electrition  but He's grounding this wrong!


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (May 17, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I'm not an electrition  but He's grounding this wrong!



Any fault to ground will arc nicely to that yellow metal railing...  Where do people come up with these ideas, even if that were the ground all those rocks aren't a good earth bond...


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Any fault to ground will arc nicely to that yellow metal railing...  Where do people come up with these ideas, even if that were the ground all those rocks aren't a good earth bond...



proof that Knowledge does not equal intelligence


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I'm not an electrition  but He's grounding this wrong!



I see you that, and I raise you this:


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I see you that, and I raise you this:



I raise you


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)

Dangerous electric Shock - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)

I call


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2012)

I fold.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 17, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I call


Jagbender was holding a trump card here. Jesus christ, Wrong day to wear foil underwear


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Jagbender was holding a trump card here. Jesus christ, Wrong day to wear foil underwear



He was stealing electricity


----------



## withoutrulers (May 17, 2012)

jagbender said:


> He was stealing electricity


He must have thought he could just put it in his pocket


----------



## Fitnbuf (May 17, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I call


Holy crap!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmw (May 17, 2012)

That pic is...shocking.


----------



## bmw (May 17, 2012)




----------



## bmw (May 17, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 18, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 19, 2012)

not funny but a good shot


----------



## cube789 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2012)

malk said:


>



Found it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydXyZEh-Ewk


----------



## Ezskanken (May 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 19, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> not funny but a good shot


life or death shot....  Still bet he cleans the schaaat out of his pants afterwards!


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2012)

^^^ Too bad the lion didn't take one last swipe at him and clawed him across the face.^^^


----------



## maniclion (May 19, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> not funny but a good shot


I just donated $4500 to two lion rescue centers... They seem to find a lot of them in Romania, Lebanon and French circuses....

This one was declawed and beaten so bad his jaw never properly healed...
.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 19, 2012)

That lion one kind of makes me sad honestly, but to brighten things up my cousin took this picture.  I thought it was funny...


----------



## ebfitness (May 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 20, 2012)




----------



## fatsopower (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (May 20, 2012)

fatsopower said:


>


hahahaha!!! Love this!


----------



## Fitnbuf (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (May 20, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 21, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)

maniclion said:


> I just donated $4500 to two lion rescue centers... They seem to find a lot of them in Romania, Lebanon and French circuses....
> 
> This one was declawed and beaten so bad his jaw never properly healed...
> .



Lion Head shot - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 21, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



Kelly and Val....da fuq happened!?


----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## troubador (May 21, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Kelly and Val....da fuq happened!?



Val's eyes look like they're being swallowed by the fat on his face.


----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)

way too much $$


----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2012)




----------



## malk (May 23, 2012)




----------



## malk (May 23, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 23, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 23, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 23, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 23, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2012)




----------



## EARL (May 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


>





Comparing a rapper to a U.S. president? Really?

You need psychological examination in the worst way.


----------



## malk (May 24, 2012)




----------



## malk (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Watson (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (May 24, 2012)




----------



## malk (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)

This is a shot of a drop of heavy cream colliding with another drop of heavy cream & blue food coloring that is sitting on a piece of black glass. The image was rotated 90 degrees clockwise because it looks like a blue butterfly in that orientation. Capture speed was approximately 1/11,000th of a second. 
(Photo Courtesy James Kramer/National Geographic Your ...


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)

TRUE


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)

OK  look at little man's hands


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2012)




----------



## troubador (May 24, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



He looks like he's on the verge of a heart attack.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 25, 2012)

troubador said:


> He looks like he's on the verge of a heart attack.



Or about to bust a load in his pants, lol!


----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


I like this version better.


----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 25, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 25, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 25, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 25, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 25, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)

YES CAPS locks MAKES IT LOUDER


----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)

YES YES YES OH PLEASE


----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (May 25, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


What a shame....she was pretty before.  YIKES


----------



## KelJu (May 25, 2012)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## KelJu (May 25, 2012)

DOMS said:


>




Not only is that fucking hilarious, but very insightful. I read an article not long ago that made a very good case that technologically advanced nations are showing a major decline in sexual activity in young adults. The case study focused a lot on Japan where lack of sexual interest is considered by some to be reaching epidemic proportions. They also seem to be the ones making the nastiest fucking porn. 

I'm a champion pervert, but even I don't see the fun in watching little girls getting raped by monsters with tentacles.


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Not only is that fucking hilarious, but very insightful. I read an article not long ago that made a very good case that technologically advanced nations are showing a major decline in sexual activity in young adults. The case study focused a lot on Japan where lack of sexual interest is considered by some to be reaching epidemic proportions. They also seem to be the ones making the nastiest fucking porn.
> 
> I'm a champion pervert, but even I don't see the fun in watching little girls getting raped by monsters with tentacles.



The issue with Japan and sexuality has nothing to do with technology or porn. It's a byproduct of their culture.


----------



## Curt James (May 26, 2012)

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2012)

This is pure WIN!


----------



## Ezskanken (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (May 27, 2012)

The tank was originally posted by Ezskanken.


----------



## ebfitness (May 27, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 28, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 28, 2012)




----------



## dgp (May 28, 2012)




----------



## dgp (May 28, 2012)




----------



## dgp (May 28, 2012)




----------



## dgp (May 28, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 28, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 29, 2012)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## ebfitness (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)

and they VOTE


----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


----------



## withoutrulers (May 30, 2012)

Who the fuck is ok with Oprah?


----------



## colochine (May 30, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Who the fuck is ok with Oprah?



I'd C on her T's


----------



## malk (May 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (May 30, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


----------



## dgp (May 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 31, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 31, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 31, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 31, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)

ever been this drunk?


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



There are only 9 facts. There are 10 items, since you can't include the skipped ones, and number 12 isn't a fact because "only supposed to be ten facts" is wrong, and therefor not a fact.


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)

WTF?


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)

Ichigo


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)

RETIRED COLORS


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Port (May 31, 2012)

HAHAHAHA funny thread


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2012)

dgp said:


>


"Those pants make you look so sexy!"​


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> "Those pants make you look so sexy!"​



I would have gone with, "Butt-fuck the police."


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (May 31, 2012)




----------



## malk (May 31, 2012)




----------



## malk (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## crazyotter (Jun 1, 2012)

*someone make this bigger lol*

someone make this bigger lol


----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2012)

dgp said:


>



That's some dedication.

I bet it helps them fight off the AIDS.


----------



## crazyotter (Jun 1, 2012)

DOMS said:


> That's some dedication.
> 
> I bet it helps them fight off the AIDS.



AIDS makes you ripped, bro! lol


----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Jun 1, 2012)

ebfitness said:


>



Is she the blonde who rolled the dice?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2012)

It is not what you think!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2012)

SLOW as fuck


----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fatsopower (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fatsopower (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fatsopower (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fatsopower (Jun 3, 2012)

*Thanks for your patience - hope some of these are good - someone sent them to me and I cracked up laughing, but I definitely don't posses your average sense of humor - hope someone enjoys these...*


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)

Croc tan


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)

Can you hear me now?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jun 5, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



hahahahaha......love this!!


----------



## malk (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 6, 2012)

W T F ?!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2012)

I most certainly do.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Jun 6, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Can you hear me now?



Look how the girl on the right is holding her mic too...holy fuck the world gets dumber by the minute...


----------



## maniclion (Jun 6, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Look how the girl on the right is holding her mic too...holy fuck the world gets dumber by the minute...



Or peroxide can cross the skull/brain barrier....


----------



## cube789 (Jun 7, 2012)

dumbass


----------



## cube789 (Jun 7, 2012)

pliers


----------



## cube789 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2012)

isn't that the same as Pussy?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2012)

Can you guess the artist and song ?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2012)

Answers for Band name and song?


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## malk (Jun 7, 2012)

5 ,,,guns and roses november rain
6,,, queen need somebody to love
3 ,,,scorpions rock you like a windy thing.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2012)

malk said:


> 5 ,,,guns and roses november rain
> 6,,, queen need somebody to love
> 3 ,,,scorpions rock you like a windy thing.


 *Hurricane

1 Led Zeplin STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN 
2. KoRn freak on a leash   
3.Scorpians Rock you like a hurricane 
4. Radio head paranoid android
5.G & R November Rain 
6. Queen I want sonebody to love 
7. Beatles Twist and Shout *


----------



## malk (Jun 7, 2012)

no 2 i didnt know...


----------



## maniclion (Jun 7, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Can you hear me now?


They're just used to having the round things at the bottom end of the shaft...


----------



## cube789 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## fit4life (Jun 8, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



ha ha ha thats some good shyt right there.  Face plant. BAM


----------



## malk (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 8, 2012)

Can somebody put this phrase on that picture of the guy holding the beer please...

"I don't always give a girl an orgasm, but when I do she spits it out"

​


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)

TOOTHPICKS!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)

One of  my Drivers took this Picture a few minutes ago


----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2012)

Why does my 13 YO daughter need this much stuff to dp her hair?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2012)

caption this


----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


>



GRANNY knows what's UP


----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## manic my friend (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^^^^lmfao!!!!!!!!^^^^^


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## manic my friend (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^get it?  ipamorelin?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## manic my friend (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 10, 2012)

I wish I had this effect on women


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## malk (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2012)

Epic accident!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## syed2011 (Jun 14, 2012)

DOMS said:


>



This one is Truly an Epic !


----------



## malk (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## H4MMY (Jun 14, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> LOL, I would do the same.




hahaha


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)

I had a dog do this!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)

MAN CAVE


----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)

Why is this TRUE???


----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)

true story


----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2012)

jagbender said:


>




I eight some pie


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## blergs. (Jun 14, 2012)

jagbender said:


>





HAHAHAHAHHA I did that!  whole freaking tubberware lid melted on.


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## crazyotter (Jun 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


>



OMG! I was laughing so hard at this and now everyone at my work prob thinks I`m high. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2012)

now read this one and the people at work will call the men in the little white coats...

Missing Missy .... Brilliant and well worth the read. - patrickbyers's posterous


----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## crazyotter (Jun 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> now read this one and the people at work will call the men in the little white coats...
> 
> Missing Missy .... Brilliant and well worth the read. - patrickbyers's posterous



I am seriously in tears laughing. I cant even finish reading it now. omg. reps!

"I once spent 3 days down a well, but that was just for fun" lol


----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## crazyotter (Jun 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> now read this one and the people at work will call the men in the little white coats...
> 
> Missing Missy .... Brilliant and well worth the read. - patrickbyers's posterous



E-mails from an Asshole


----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## tongulla (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 19, 2012)

ebfitness said:


>


----------



## jagbender (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 20, 2012)

nobody was hurt


----------



## cube789 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 20, 2012)

W T F ?!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ WTF is right!! ^^


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 20, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> W T F ?!


Don't pretend for a second you don't also do your trampoline routine while wearing your teenage daughter's gymnastics outfit.


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## malk (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 22, 2012)

yup


----------



## cube789 (Jun 22, 2012)

.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## malk (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Jun 22, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>


I bet he did a fat rail before that scene....


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Jun 23, 2012)

Ichigo said:


>


Cats hate Pledge....


----------



## maniclion (Jun 23, 2012)

Ichigo said:


>


She was cute, now she looks like the elephant man with the lump on her skull...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh...shit.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)

Classic.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)

They sure did.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 25, 2012)

DOMS said:


>




Got to love that Nikon!


----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 25, 2012)

funny stuff...


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jun 25, 2012)

ebfitness said:


>


hahahahaha.......sooooo true


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)

Finding Nemo


----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2012)

Going to hell in 3...2...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## dgp (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mr Bean FTW


----------



## cube789 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)

Not funny, just awesome.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)

I most certainly am...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)

So goddamn true!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 27, 2012)

..............


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Not funny, just awesome.



I found a better picture.


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't know...


----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2012)

Just Sayin


----------



## cube789 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 29, 2012)

just cool


----------



## cube789 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## malk (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## tongulla (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2012)

ebfitness said:


>



yep that's me


----------



## Curt James (Jul 3, 2012)

lol You're not alone, brother.


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## malk (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## malk (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## malk (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 6, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



Rage Man Kiss


----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



chat door naked


----------



## maniclion (Jul 6, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



Lust
Enigma
Read?


----------



## SFW (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## FUZO (Jul 7, 2012)

nice doggy


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Jul 7, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


>


Even though it's a repost it's still fucking funny as hell, love the smirk as shes walking away...


----------



## jagbender (Jul 7, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



Naked Passion coke?


----------



## cube789 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 8, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Even though it's a repost it's still fucking funny as hell, love the smirk as shes walking away...



yeah sorry i simply looked back a couple pages didnt realize it had been posted 3 times already lol it was too funny


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 9, 2012)

Works every time:


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Wal-Mart!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Thanks Wal-Mart!



Just because...


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 10, 2012)

^ WTF? Did I just watch him die?!


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## malk (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Jul 11, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



Looks like some kind of stupid robot malfunction performance art, you have the girl standing behind him with a keyboard plugged into the grass and she follows him while typing as if shes controlling him...


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 12, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Looks like some kind of stupid robot malfunction performance art, you have the girl standing behind him with a keyboard plugged into the grass and she follows him while typing as if shes controlling him...


They could have used that time to do something more constructive...you know, like bashing their heads with hammers or something.


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## malk (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2012)

One more picture on my way to hell.


----------



## malk (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 17, 2012)

Oldie, but still makes me laugh:


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Jul 20, 2012)

what do you think about this,for breakfast?
lol


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 20, 2012)

nikos_ said:


> what do you think about this,for breakfast?
> lol


Seems legit.


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 20, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



lmao!


----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 21, 2012)

Stole this off a friends FB page lol!  He was right behind them!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 21, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Stole this off a friends FB page lol!  He was right behind them!



Why didn't he run them down?


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Jul 23, 2012)

.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Jul 28, 2012)

can somoone up load it in bigger image?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Jul 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


>



fuck
that was epic,alright?
epic
every time i  rember of this pic i laugh
u got some more???


my favorite was the cat with shrooms
what was your's guys?


----------



## tongulla (Jul 30, 2012)

http://endlesspicdump.com/resized/party zebra at disco.gif


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't feel like posting them.


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 30, 2012)

iput the link to see both fotos
theblog24.gr:

can't find the video yet


----------



## maniclion (Jul 30, 2012)

Ichigo said:


>



I hate when the handrail is faster or slower than the escalator.

I saw a fat guy eat it coming off the moving walkway at SFO, wished I had my hands free to tape it...


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Aug 1, 2012)

say hallo to my little friend..


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 1, 2012)

Not funny, just...gottdamn!


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 1, 2012)

[h=2]Browser Wars in a nutshell[/h]


----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Aug 2, 2012)

:d


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 3, 2012)

:d


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Aug 9, 2012)

^  
didn't get it


not sure that this is the place for this
Photo 1- Why We're Scared Of Happy Meals


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2012)

nikos_ said:


> ^
> didn't get it
> 
> 
> ...



The beard was made from the pubes of his friends.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2012)

Loser:


----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2012)

nikos_ said:


> *^
> didn't get it*
> 
> 
> ...



nikos, they gave the guy a fake beard.

They had no pubic hair in the sauna.

fake beard = pubic hair


----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2012)

doms said:


> the beard was made from the pubes of his friends.



GDI!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 15, 2012)

lolz, that are really very funny, thanks for sharing


----------



## cube789 (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2012)

As on person put it, "I hope it's a touch display."


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Aug 17, 2012)

ebfitness said:


>



holy shit thats amazing lol


----------



## jagbender (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



It is awesome that I can read gang sign language...


----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Aug 17, 2012)

ebfitness said:


>




I second that.. HOLY SHIT THAT'S AMAZING LMAO


----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2012)

Soldier-4-Hire said:


> I second that.. HOLY SHIT THAT'S AMAZING LMAO



And next year you will add 1763 if you had a birthday, 1762 if not and so on...just round about arithmetics...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 17, 2012)

If dogs could text.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 18, 2012)

lol scooby doo


----------



## cube789 (Aug 18, 2012)

(watch the background)


----------



## cube789 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 18, 2012)

Soldier-4-Hire said:


> I second that.. HOLY SHIT THAT'S AMAZING LMAO



JFC!  How does it know how many time a week you fap?  I'm a daily fapper and it was accurate!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 18, 2012)

it works with any number even 0


----------



## cube789 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 19, 2012)

Some of these are hilarious.  But others are just fucking ghey.


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)

one pissed off chick in 3,2,1...


----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)

My kind a girl


----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Aug 23, 2012)

:d


----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)

Uh OK
sure


----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 27, 2012)

Urinary accuracy encourgement!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD Viral Campaign


----------



## cube789 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



This guy is awesome. He probably lives in a SE Asia country where he can't afford the car of his dreams, so he built the dam thing from whatever he could find.

Just freakin' awesome.


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 28, 2012)

DOMS said:


> This guy is awesome. He probably lives in a SE Asia country where he can't afford the car of his dreams, so he built the dam thing from whatever he could find.
> 
> Just freakin' awesome.



True that!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## malk (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 1, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



16?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## andyrodgers (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks for sharing a lot funny pics


----------



## cube789 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## andyrodgers (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing all stuff


----------



## jagbender (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## malk (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)

Life, uh, finds a way...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, damn...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)

Not funny, just kind of awesome...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)

A repost, but worth it.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## malk (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2012)

Earlier post was not so funny with out the first picture


----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm doing this!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 11, 2012)

When a Smart car does Roids


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)

The way it should be done:


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)

Screws with the head for a second or two.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)

What happens when a farewell cake is ordered by a Chinese American over the phone to a Mexican run bakery?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)

Once you figure it out, it'll be stuck in your head...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)

WTF?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm guessing that the flavor of the ice-cream must be "soul."


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)

If I ever have to get a wheelchair, it's gonna be this one.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)

Like a boss!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)

Soon...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)

This makes it interesting enough to watch.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)

Personally, I think it's less expensive to just shoot her in the eyes.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)

Not everyone is going to get this:


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)

PETA's not going to like this...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2012)

What an ass...


----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>


Poetic Justice!!!!   I hate impatient assholes like that....with a passion


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Sep 15, 2012)

Saw this guy at the gym



Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 16, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Saw this guy at the gym
> View attachment 47400
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while dri



Lol this is why I love my brother.... I just hope he don't see his pic on the forum


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2012)

Camel lot?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2012)

ok so it's a video. it's still great. 

Call Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepsen (Chatroulette Version) - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> ok so it's a video. it's still great.
> 
> Call Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepsen (Chatroulette Version) - YouTube



Cannot wait to show this to my teen daughters  LOL


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2012)

i challenge anyone to watch it without smiling.


----------



## malk (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2012)

Fire, the second safest method of travel.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2012)

Why isn't the bear black?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2012)

A repost, but worth it.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2012)

Rape?

[/img]http://i.imgur.com/2V9tr.gif[/img]


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2012)

Rape?


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2012)

jagbender said:


>


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Chitown (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)

The guy is a badass. And he didn't spill his beer.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)

Shit just got real.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)

Uh...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)

Pushiest. Salespeople. Ever.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)

To a kid, these were more magic than science.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2012)

DOMS said:


> To a kid, these were more magic than science.




I had one!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I had one!



I had a 30-in-one model. I miss it.


----------



## ebfitness (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## BBPowder (Sep 19, 2012)

DOMS said:


> To a kid, these were more magic than science.



Bad fucking ass!

Yeah I'm an electrical engineer nerd...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)

Look carefully.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)

Ordered a Muppet as a gift...got a murder victim.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't strain yourself...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)

Ouch...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, another pic that I'm going to hell for...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)

Advertising fail.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)

Bring your kid to work day.


----------



## Fitnbuf (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Sep 20, 2012)

Ahahahaha!

Drive Thru Static Shock Fainting Edition - YouTube


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)

A *BLT* with *ch*eese.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wilf0X1ejlM

a little lol with


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)

DOMS said:


>



Canned by dr. dre???


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2012)

you ever noticed how Romney looks right left right left when giving a speech and not straight ahead?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you ever noticed how Romney looks right left right left when giving a speech and not straight ahead?



Careful there, you're starting to turn into LAM.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)

BUSTED


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2012)

If you don't understand this you are too Young!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2012)

Spider Love Cocaine - YouTube

watch till end.


----------



## malk (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2012)

sort of safe for work. adult content. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVr1hRjbKvQ


----------



## malk (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> sort of safe for work. adult content.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVr1hRjbKvQ



Nigga Please


----------



## DOMS (Sep 24, 2012)

The following is from IOS6 Maps. Google must be quaking in its boots.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 24, 2012)

This never gets old:


----------



## DOMS (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2012)

STFU


----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2012)

and from iphone5





that will liven up your commute. 


Mistakes in IOS 6 New Apple Maps | Pictures | TheBlaze.com


----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)

OH yeah!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)

So tell me more about these laws


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello GEICO?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)

COPY cat?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)

NEEDS A BIGGER HOSE  duh!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcSgsVG3KtQ

sorryyy. cracks me the hell up.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

get the music going before you scroll down

[Live HD 720p] 120715 - PSY - Gangnam style (Comeback stage) - Inkigayo - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Sep 27, 2012)

.


----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 27, 2012)

little wing said:


> get the music going before you scroll down
> 
> [live hd 720p] 120715 - psy - gangnam style (comeback stage) - inkigayo - youtube




WTF?


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2012)

cicantrix said:


>


3


Wet Pussy?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2012)

dogsoldier said:


> WTF?




are the romney gifs showing? they aren't in the quote.


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 28, 2012)

jagbender said:


> 3
> 
> 
> Wet Pussy?


The best kind.


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 28, 2012)

SFW said:


>



Who is this and what's her story?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2012)

Not so Funny but TRUE in my house!


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 28, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Who is this and what's her story?


Sasha Grey.  Known mostly through major bondage flicks and likes to get punched in the face while getting rammed.


----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> are the romney gifs showing? they aren't in the quote.



I clipped them out. I was laughing at the Korean dude.  The Romney gifs were funny too. But no where near as outrageous as the Korean guy.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2012)

dogsoldier said:


> I clipped them out. I was laughing at the Korean dude.  The Romney gifs were funny too. But no where near as outrageous as the Korean guy.




the gifs are great w the music. i swear if he comes out doing that at a debate... if he has that much humor in him, i might almost vote for him. it'd be frikkin hilarious. the song grows on you..... 


speaking of hilarious.






my dog doesn't fall for this but the distance part is lol.


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2012)

CLASSIC


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Oct 1, 2012)

.....


----------



## DOMS (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 1, 2012)

Kiss it.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 1, 2012)

cicantrix said:


>



That dogs trying to tell him, "put your ass on the ground dipshit..."


----------



## jagbender (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 1, 2012)

cicantrix said:


>


  First one,  Obama wins a second term and he gets a new cell phone!

Second one, Romney wins and hey is going to the welfare office to show them he can't find a job because his legs don't work.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 1, 2012)

cicantrix said:


>



One of the many reasons that soccer is the gayest sport on the planet.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)

maniclion said:


> That dogs trying to tell him, "put your ass on the ground dipshit..."


I thought he was doing declines


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2012)

Just For Laughs - Jesus Makes Money - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

If you're lucky, you'll only end up at the hospital. On an unrelated note, make sure you file a living will.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

Bastard...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

"Slimy, yet satisfying" - Pumba.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

The sign of awesome parents.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

Marylin and Elvis.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2012)

DOMS said:


> The sign of awesome parents.



I bet his Mom said "Don't run with Sissors"


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

Just make sure not to wear them with white socks.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

Really, don't fuck with this girl. She will end you.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

Apparently she can't wait for soylent green.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

Your band sucks.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

The only reason I'd watch the Olympics.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 3, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Marylin and Elvis.




weird how much elvis and coolhandjames look alike. this pic made me do a doubletake.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

I've heard of white trash before, but never...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

Someone's going to get a hairy ego.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

Radical Orthodox Christian.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)

I fucking dig this GIF.


----------



## cicantrix (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)

cicantrix said:


>




good shot!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)

cicantrix said:


>



poor Kid!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)

The King of the Douches.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)

This little boy (on the left) thinks his father (on the right in fatigues) is still in Iraq.  Who thinks this little boy will believe in Santa for LIFE?!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)

Stepmother.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)

Winning!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)

It's not funny because it's true.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 5, 2012)

DOMS said:


>



What does 70 Year old Pussy taste like??????














DEPENDS!


----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2012)

Your first major decision


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh, god...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2012)

Heavy metal drives you mad...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2012)

cicantrix said:


>



Can you imagine what that would look like if they were on the rag?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2012)

Vegetable rage!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2012)

For all you Wussies out there


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 8, 2012)

^^^Angry vagina


----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## princysharma1990 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Oct 9, 2012)

[QUOT=cicantrix;2944164]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Thats Soooooo jacked up !! lol DAMN !


----------



## jagbender (Oct 9, 2012)

DEBATE RESULTS???


----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Oct 9, 2012)

jagbender said:


> DEBATE RESULTS???



lmao Isnt that the truth !!


----------



## cube789 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm going to hell faster for posting this.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2012)

I picture white, middle class people. I could be wrong...


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)

WTF  Pogo Moose?? 





'They were laying new power cables which were strung on the ground for miles. The 
 moose are rutting right now and very agitated. He was thrashing around and got 
... his antlers stuck in the cables. When the men (miles away) began pulling the 
 lines up with their big equipment, the moose went up with them. They noticed 
 excess tension in the lines and went searching for the problem. He was still 
 alive when they lowered him to the ground. He was a huge 60 inch bull and 
 slightly peeved!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)

Make-up and Hair style..............$500.00  New Dress for the show............$700.00 Giant Stuffed Bear......................$300.00   Not knowing how to hold the bear with a microphone in your hand...........Priceless!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)

Does this sign look fishy"


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 11, 2012)

not funny, just cool






(Bio-luminescent plankton)


----------



## cube789 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)

At first you think, "Holy shit" then you think, " Daaaaaamn".  And finally you chuckle a little cause your a sick person who likes Napolean Dynamite.


----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 11, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



Did anyone else narrate this with Carl Sagan's voice in their head?


----------



## cube789 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 12, 2012)

skills


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2012)

Game of Thrones Inspired Toilet Decal by PeelAndStickDecals


----------



## LAM (Oct 14, 2012)

http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x455/tdean2011/MISC/LockedDoor.jpg


----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## DUBBED (Oct 15, 2012)

HAHA Love this place!


----------



## cube789 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



No doubt copious amounts of alcohol were involved!


----------



## cicantrix (Oct 16, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>


lol hilarious


----------



## cicantrix (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't forget the pumpkins


----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)

You will get this if you are from England


----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 18, 2012)

*A young lady confidentlywalked around the room while leading and explaining stress management to anaudience with a raised glass of water. Everyone knew she was going to ask thequestion, 'half empty or half full?' She fooled them all .... "How heavyis this glass of water?" she inquired with a smile.
Answers called out ranged from 8 oz. to 20 oz.

She replied , "The absolute weight doesn't matter.
It depends on how long I hold it.
If I hold it for a minute, that's not a problem.
If I hold it for an hour, I'll have an ache in my right arm.
If I hold it for a day, you'll have to call an ambulance.
In each case it's the same weight, but the longer I hold it, the heavier itbecomes." She continued, "and that's the way it is with stress.

If we carry our burdens all the time, sooner or later, as the burden becomesincreasingly heavy, we won't be able to carry on."

"As with the glass of water, you have to put it down for a while and restbefore holding it again. When we're refreshed, we can carry on with the burden- holding stress longer and better each time practiced.

So , as early in the evening as you can, put all your burdens down.
Don't carry them through the evening and into the night. Pick them up tomorrow.** 
**
1. Accept the fact that some days you're the pigeon, and some days you're thestatue!

2 * Always keep your words soft and sweet, just in case you have to eat them.

3 * Always read stuff that will make you look good if you die in the middle ofit.

4 * Drive carefully... It's not only cars that can be recalled by their Maker.

5 * If you can't be kind, at least have the decency to be vague

6 * If you lend someone $20 and never see that person again, it was probablyworth it.

7 * It may be that your sole purpose in life is simply to serve as a warning toothers.*
*
8 * Don't buy a car you can't push.

9 * Never put both feet in your mouth at the same time, because then you won'thave a leg to stand on.

10 * Nobody cares if you can't dance well, just get up and dance.

11 * Since it's the early worm that gets eaten by the bird, sleep late.

12 * The second mouse gets the cheese.

13 * When everything's coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.

14 * Birthdays are good for you. The more you have, the longer you live.

16 * Some mistakes are too much fun to make only once.

17 * We could learn a lot from crayons. Some are sharp, some are pretty andsome are dull. Some have weird names and all are different colors, but they allhave to live in the same box.

18 * A truly happy person is one who can enjoy the scenery on a detour.

19 * Have an awesome day and know that someone has thought about you today.

AND MOST IMPORTANTLY

20 *Save the earth..... It's the only planet with chocolate and pie!**


----------



## jagbender (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Oct 18, 2012)

cicantrix said:


>



Only in china lmao lmao lmao lmao


----------



## Soldier-4-Hire (Oct 18, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



Freaking awesome...Them Bones Them Bones, Gonna Walk Around !!


----------



## cube789 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 19, 2012)

: O


----------



## cube789 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Oct 21, 2012)

whey protein from jamaica


----------



## cicantrix (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## cicantrix (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2012)

In before Halloween


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2012)

A group of engineers building a dam in the Amazon recently discovered an _Atretochoana eiselti_is,  better known as a caecilian, which some people might know as a limbless  amphibian, but, let?s be honest, the creature pictured above is a penis  snake.Read more at Penis Snake Discovered In Brazil 
​






Informally, the new Amazon River dweller is being called a "floppy  snake," but media outlets are having a little fun coming up with names  like penis snake and man-aconda. 
​


----------



## cube789 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2012)

You go First


----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 27, 2012)

Yikes


----------



## jagbender (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 29, 2012)

Death metal


----------



## SFW (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 29, 2012)

SFW said:


>



Is this your front yard? You must hit the jungle in south america pronto, at least until the hurricane goes away.


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## blergs. (Oct 30, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



hahahaha


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)

^lol


----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)

loooool


----------



## cube789 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 1, 2012)

cube789 said:


>


Oh shit, that's where I grew up, haha!


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## malk (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## tongulla (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 3, 2012)

Took this one myself


----------



## cube789 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Nov 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## MrBigBis (Nov 5, 2012)

Chicken Is Tired Of All The Sh*t Jokes



Taken From: Chicken Is Tired Of All The Sh*t Jokes - HazLOLs


----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2012)

Z499 said:


> View attachment 47962
> View attachment 47963
> View attachment 47964



Second photo makes me want to drink


----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Took this one myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great fuel mileage on that rig!  


Papa John's


----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2012)

cube789 said:


>



Typical media Hype!


----------



## cube789 (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 8, 2012)

IRONMAGLABS.COM

USE DISCOUNT CODE: tami15 for 15% off


----------



## oliolz (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## oliolz (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ichigo said:


>



Well I'm fucked


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 9, 2012)

^^^ that guy is by far not a christian... I am a christian and I would smack the shit out of him. Instead of protesting and bashing people, churches like that, and people like that need to get their head out of their ass and do some thing to help people not judge them. They are just spreading more hate. There is a girl in my girls bible study that got kicked out of her church because her husband cheated and she is divorcing him. WTF...


----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 10, 2012)

IRONMAGLABS.COM

USE DISCOUNT CODE: tami15 for 15% off


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


>



This was made by a gay or a man-hating woman.


----------



## Inner Rage (Nov 12, 2012)

That's funny sh#% right there bdeljoose!  Rockin the 3.5" guns for the camera!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 12, 2012)

IRONMAGLABS.COM

USE DISCOUNT CODE: tami15 for 15% off


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 12, 2012)

Not too old to show off the goods


IRONMAGLABS.COM

USE DISCOUNT CODE: tami15 for 15% off


----------



## Imens (Nov 12, 2012)

Funny pics guys! Its pretty sramge what people search for on Google :/


----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 12, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> ^^^ that guy is by far not a christian... I am a christian and I would smack the shit out of him. Instead of protesting and bashing people, churches like that, and people like that need to get their head out of their ass and do some thing to help people not judge them. They are just spreading more hate. There is a girl in my girls bible study that got kicked out of her church because her husband cheated and she is divorcing him. WTF...



Negged for bring sane social commentary to this thread.


----------



## freakinhuge (Nov 12, 2012)

you guys are killing me! lol


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## MrBigBis (Nov 14, 2012)

Taken From: Wrong Neighborhood Motherf*ckers! - HazLOLs


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Nov 16, 2012)

Her ass would swallow that little ankle biter whole


----------



## nikos_ (Nov 17, 2012)

.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2012)

Z499 said:


> View attachment 47978
> View attachment 47979
> View attachment 47980


Pic #1...I see this all the time where Im at...also, the 5 people on a scooter...


----------



## Sherk (Nov 19, 2012)

When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------



## Sherk (Nov 19, 2012)

When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2012)

Someone needs to put a hoodie and a pack of Skittles on the croc.





MrBigBis said:


> Taken From: Wrong Neighborhood Motherf*ckers! - HazLOLs


----------



## jagbender (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 21, 2012)

CCTV of drink driver Eliot Nutt who barrel-rolled through front garden while twice over the limit | Mail Online


----------



## cube789 (Nov 21, 2012)

"Baby sees a firework for the first time"


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 21, 2012)

^^  That is so cute ^^


----------



## bmw (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Nov 21, 2012)

not funny, but hot.  I want!!


----------



## bmw (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## bmw (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## malk (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ8Xlvkvo2w


----------



## cube789 (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2012)

The Price Of Cock coke Korean to English FAIL - YouTube


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 30, 2012)

cube789 said:


>


That chick has some strong thighs


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNQhvxU6m6c


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNQhvxU6m6c



This guy better start referring to her as his EX-girlfriend.


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 3, 2012)

Oldie but goodie:


----------



## cube789 (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 5, 2012)

jagbender said:


>





I swear the shit dogs put up with from their owners........


----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)

Home sweet home


----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



I'd hate myself if I married a woman whose wedding dress I could fit into...just sayin'


----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)

Mini ping pong table!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## CrazyTod (Dec 7, 2012)

jagbender said:


> > MUAHAHAHAHA!!
> >
> > Awesome!
> >
> > HATE that shit show!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2012)

One of the other answers leads me to believe the father is a douche, and maybe should die.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2012)

Jamie Foxx as a Ding Dong!

Watch: Jamie Foxx Takes the Cake as ‘SNL’ Guest-Host | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Oscar-winning actor *Jamie Foxx* played a Hostess Ding-Dong who complained that Twinkies were getting all the attention in the wake of Hostess declaring bankruptcy a few weeks ago.
Foxx appeared costumed as the iconic, disc-shaped, chocolate-coated snack cake during ?Weekend Update? Saturday night on ?Saturday Night Live,? which Foxx guest-hosted, with musical guest *Ne-Yo*.
Foxx, as the life-sized Ding-Dong, was invited on ?Update? by anchor *Seth Meyers*.  Elsewhere on the ?SNL? episode, Foxx played a bailiff on a fictional afternoon court show and a ?pimp? who sold Christmas trees on the streets of New York.  He even poked fun at *Tyler Perry* in a bit that spoofed Perry?s cop-thriller ?Alex Cross? and Perry?s most famous character, the outspoken ?Madea,? at the same time.
Of all of these, it was Foxx?s performance as the angry, maligned snack food that we liked best ? which is why the ?Ding-Dong? clip is the first one up as we recap this weekend?s ?Saturday Night Live.?


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2012)

That's it!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)

Shitty parking spot!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## tongulla (Dec 14, 2012)

car crash reversed 

save to click: only crash test dummies


----------



## cube789 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 14, 2012)

cube789 said:


>


 I'd surely land on the pavement.


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 17, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



The fuck is this, and why?


----------



## cube789 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Dec 18, 2012)

^Captn's house


----------



## cube789 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 18, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> The fuck is this, and why?



I think he is making fun of duck faces and mobile phones,  using a scanner  Epic!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 18, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> The fuck is this, and why?



I suppose he is trying to make fun of people who take pictures in the bathroom mirror and make pouty lips?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2012)

NSFW: Hilarious, Raunchy Parodies Of THE DARK KNIGHT RISES & LOOPER
[h=2]Warning:  videos contain sexual references and coarse language. First video, Talia  wants to reveal her evil plan to Batman, but he can't stop thinking about their  sexual encounter. While the _Looper_ parody shouldn't even be described in  the teaser.[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2012)

Samuel L. Jackson And Anne Hathaway Have A Sad Off Over DJANGO UNCHAINED And LES MIS

Samuel L. Jackson And Anne  Hathaway Have A Sad Off Over DJANGO UNCHAINED And LES MIS

The guys over  at Funny  Or Die enlisted Samuel L. Jackson and Anne Hathaway for their latest video  as the comic book movie veterans argue over which of their most recent  releases (_Django Unchained_ and _Les Miserables_) is the bleakest  this holiday season. Admittedly, only the former is a comic book movie - DC are releasing the first instalment of  an adaptation of Quentin Tarantino's screenplay this week - but it's pretty darn  hilarious nonetheless. Be warned: the video contains a lot of bad language and  so is most definitely NOT SUITABLE FOR WORK Check it  out!


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Dec 20, 2012)

.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2012)

One of the best Christmas movies ever.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## winschuc (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## malk (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Dec 23, 2012)

real foto


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## nikos_ (Dec 29, 2012)

:d


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 29, 2012)

honestly,i m not sure i want to were in his place


----------



## malk (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2012)

^ let's none of us get that drunk tonight. lol


----------



## maniclion (Dec 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> ^ let's none of us get that drunk tonight. lol


We started at noon today after work I brought 6 cases of beer and several trays of meat and andoullie sausages.  We had football, basketball, guys jamming Marley acoustic with guitars and ukuleles, SRV, Floyd, Doors live on the car stereos, setting off caches of illegal fireworks, everybodies just heading home now with a nice pre-buzz.  I'm pretty faded, gonna drink some coffee and gatorade then drive home, won't dissipate these pills, but the alcohol will dilute.  Gotta a few bumps of c, two bottles of Benziger Tribute and an oz of paka waiting at home.  Just chill with the doggies and keep them from freaking out from the explosives...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2012)

my new year buddy, Cabal





he looks all regal and calm lounging in the sun but that's deceptive. sunbathing n sleep is the only times he's not going 100.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 1, 2013)

Great looking pup, LW.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2013)

thank you. my daughter rescues death row pits from kill shelters. Cabal is one of her rescues... she fostered him then i adopted him.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 1, 2013)

I remember those days. Good times!  Be safe i wasn't always

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 1, 2013)

I've rescued 2. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry posted same 1 twice

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome dogs. Happy to please and sad that the trait is used against them
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 1, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> my new year buddy, Cabal
> 
> 
> 
> ...





this son of a bitch looks nice


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 2, 2013)

Something tells me that dog will be spoiled rotten.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2013)

he had pork chops n applesauce for lunch and is asleep at my feet now. 

nice dogs Dave. they really are eager to please but they seem to quickly learn what they can get away with too.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh yes. They learn quickly both good and bad things. They will absolutely take as much as they know will be accepted. My blue in the picture is a couch/bed hog. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 2, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Something tells me that dog will be spoiled rotten.




you mean smth like that?
animal sex bestiality - women dog girl pitbull - Rec Porn at animal tube porno page. Here you can enjoy animal porno tube videos.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2013)

um open chat isn't the place to post your sex fantasies nikos. bad dog!


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 2, 2013)

everywhere is a good place to post some sick porn


----------



## cube789 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2013)

The champ is here!


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 8, 2013)

SFW said:


>



Couple of my dogs swipe at my face when I stare them down...


That part where Belushi smashes the guitar was completely unscripted, thats just raw fear and befuddlement in everyones reaction there...


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

Sailing...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 10, 2013)

ebfitness said:


>



Damn, I hate those things.  They are all over the place here in Tucson.  I will change lanes in my truck to run one over if I see it.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol


----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)

*My brother took being sent to jail really badly.
 He refused all offers of food and drink, spat and swore at 
everyone who came near him and drew obscenities all over the walls.

 After that, we never played Monopoly again.

*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2013)

it's fairly obvious who most of these are.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 12, 2013)

Important safety tip. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2013)

lol


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2013)

Wait for it...


----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2013)

9GAG - Scared Cats


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't read these without laughing:


----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



I'd pay serious money to see this jack-hole stand next an MRI machine while I turn it on.

There'll be a tip if he's using metal-infused tattoo ink.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2013)

Let the bodies hit the floor... Let the bodies hit the floor...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I'd pay serious money to see this jack-hole stand next an MRI machine while I turn it on.
> 
> There'll be a tip if he's using metal-infused tattoo ink.



he probably has mangled the unseen parts of his body as badly as he has his face.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> he probably has mangled the unseen parts of his body as badly as he has his face.



Oh, god, why did you make me think of that...


----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2013)

This guy did not have much to lose looks wise


----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2013)

All the pretty people


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Oh, god, why did you make me think of that...



sorry... i googled a pic but kindly refrained from posting that at least.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 24, 2013)

jagbender said:


>




And they wonder why they can't find a decent job.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



i guess this is what happens when parents praise their kids for everything they do and never have the balls to say anything is a really stupid fucking idea.


----------



## SFW (Jan 24, 2013)

What a Rebel. Probably cut himself as a kid when girls declined his advances.


----------



## SFW (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2013)

someone here must have made these 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CrLECXeBBQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls23kHEm7yE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya1oNiSqJuo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHAJv1zJJUc


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2013)

Not a picture, but... It's both  and 

HE-MAN HEYEAYEA SONG FOR 10 HOURS - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2013)

it seems like too many people are on ritalin. how the hell else can anyone spend that much time doing something like this?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> it seems like too many people are on ritalin. how the hell else can anyone spend that much time doing something like this?



I don't know... But what I do know is that at I'm at 7:15:42...


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2013)

Feeding Time!


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 24, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i guess this is what happens when parents praise their kids for everything they do and never have the balls to say anything is a really stupid fucking idea.


Lw that may be the most insightful statement made here in a long while. 


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I don't know... But what I do know is that at I'm at 7:15:42...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 25, 2013)

Lifeguard with a sense of humor. - YouTube


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>



I was coding and had that playing in the back.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2013)

!


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2013)

My bottle


----------



## jagbender (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



she is in for a bit of a wait
... with all this love and fondness for a rover called ''Curiosity'' came the inevitable question: _Will _*she*_ come home?_
NASA's Mars mission chief thinks a return trip might be an option for future explorers.             ''It is my hope that humans will be sent to Mars in the 2030s,  or 2040s, and they will be able to walk up to Curiosity and bring it  back, as I am sure there is a museum out there that would love to have  it,'' said Doug McCuistion, Director of NASA's Mars Exploration Program.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> she is in for a bit of a wait
> ... with all this love and fondness for a rover called ''Curiosity'' came the inevitable question: _Will _*she*_ come home?_
> NASA's Mars mission chief thinks a return trip might be an option for future explorers.             ''It is my hope that humans will be sent to Mars in the 2030s,  or 2040s, and they will be able to walk up to Curiosity and bring it  back, as I am sure there is a museum out there that would love to have  it,'' said Doug McCuistion, Director of NASA's Mars Exploration Program.



I'd be curious to see how it holds up to the elements on Mars.  It would be a valuable asset to have for building future colonies.  I'd also like to see how the moon buggy has aged too.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 29, 2013)

^this is just sexy


----------



## maniclion (Jan 29, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> ^this is just sexy



Other than her over botoxed face yeah. I think a solid punch in the mouth could achieve similar results...


----------



## jagbender (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## raavn111 (Jan 30, 2013)

topolo said:


> BTW, thanks for not responding to my pm



real monkey...hahaha


----------



## raavn111 (Jan 30, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Other than her over botoxed face yeah. I think a solid punch in the mouth could achieve similar results...


I like normal girls....hahahaha


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Feb 4, 2013)

ebfitness said:


>


A black so bright it's deafening.......


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## nikos_ (Feb 5, 2013)

in the same spirit


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 5, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



Very, very true that!


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



Rock wall urinal  That will be tricky with one hand  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)

For Ebfitness


----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)

Good Idea!   Wrong flavors  but a good idea


----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## nikos_ (Feb 5, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>




Νικος last internet date was smth like that


----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2013)

Good god, I've had the conversation more times than I ever want to remember...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 6, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Good god, I've had the conversation more times than I ever want to remember...



women do not want our opinion, they just want to hear their ideas in a deeper voice


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Funniest Post!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2013)

Trolling Channel : 1 of 1667


----------



## jagbender (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2013)

The new She-hulk:


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 7, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>



The lady has it right


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 7, 2013)

jagbender said:


>




didn't understood it


----------



## raavn111 (Feb 7, 2013)

mrmark said:


>



 I think thsy are about to deliver Baby


----------



## raavn111 (Feb 7, 2013)

fletcher6490 said:


>



What the f*** is this ???


----------



## raavn111 (Feb 7, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>



All girls are like that


----------



## raavn111 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


>



What a sale


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 8, 2013)

hahahahaha^


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Feb 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 11, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>




Like a BOSS!


----------



## jagbender (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 11, 2013)

Tanning addiction


----------



## jagbender (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2013)

this thread has way too many pics i am disappointed in myself for laughing at. i love you bastards


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## nikos_ (Feb 11, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>




fuck

that was epic


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 11, 2013)

n


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2013)

It's what's for dinner.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 12, 2013)

iS IT ME OR is that a big Dick rock?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2013)

One more


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 12, 2013)

rofl this too


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 12, 2013)

And so does this


----------



## jagbender (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 13, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> And so does this



I wonder what the Dog's name is? 

Dick?


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 13, 2013)

jagbender said:


> I wonder what the Dog's name is?
> 
> Dick?



Naw, it's Richard.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

One more shake


----------



## SFW (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

My Valentine


----------



## Fitnbuf (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 14, 2013)

jagbender said:


> This is how I played with my sis's Barbies when I was a kid. That's how I knew wasn't gay!


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentine's Day to all my Gun loving friends!


----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 14, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



i have always hoped of seeing this smart car parked this way. Ive wanted to try to flip it over by myself but have not had the chance yet


----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2013)

No more soggy cereal


----------



## raavn111 (Feb 18, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



Nice tag line....


----------



## raavn111 (Feb 18, 2013)

jagbender said:


>


really a nice idea for Bald people...


----------



## raavn111 (Feb 18, 2013)

sfw said:


>


hahahahahaha


----------



## raavn111 (Feb 18, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> My Valentine


Always with all boyz true friend....


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 19, 2013)

das boot!


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Z499 (Feb 19, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> das boot!



If you get the crystal boots they are extremely fragile, I had 2 of them and the toes broke I forgot to set them down heal then toe. The toes are the weakest point on the boot.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Feb 19, 2013)

Z499 said:


> If you get the crystal boots they are extremely fragile, I had 2 of them and the toes broke I forgot to set them down heal then toe. The toes are the weakest point on the boot.



Well when your drunk, shit happens.... Heel toe, not toe heel


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 19, 2013)

Skyrim Mod - Call of Trainwiz - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 21, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


>


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

NikNaks Blog


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2013)

Noogie in the right corner


----------



## raavn111 (Feb 25, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



Nice analysis


----------



## raavn111 (Feb 25, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>



i want to suck that point


----------



## raavn111 (Feb 25, 2013)

ebfitness said:


>



Good lesson for him hahahaha


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2013)

Go go Power Rangers!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh, god...


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 3, 2013)

That is classic!


----------



## Lucas22 (Mar 3, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


>



ahahah


----------



## jagbender (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## KelJu (Mar 5, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>




30 fucking minutes! God dammit, I want to be a pig. It is worth ending up as bacon if you get to cum for 30 minutes straight.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## raavn111 (Mar 7, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



hahahaha little mis understanding


----------



## raavn111 (Mar 7, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



nice pic really


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 8, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>



That is just creepy on so many levels.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## nikos_ (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>



if she had no underwear on and was excited she would leave a trail like a snail


----------



## jagbender (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## KelJu (Mar 11, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>



I worked at DeJa Vu in Nashville. That sign sounds about right.


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2013)

KelJu said:


> I worked at DeJa Vu in Nashville. That sign sounds about right.




Same Sign in Lansing MI


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 12, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



I actually looked for that to buy it and the design is on the rug. It doesn't only turn red when wet. bummer


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 12, 2013)

KelJu said:


> I worked at DeJa Vu in Nashville. That sign sounds about right.



well you know i love you but the set up is just too perfect....

who were the other two and why couldn't they say 3 handsome guys instead of calling you ugly wimmen?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2013)

^ i wonder what would happen if the man said, "you're pretty thin for someone that eats as much as you do"


----------



## DOMS (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh Dude Lol - Epic Puddle Fail - YouTube


----------



## DOMS (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2013)

Pet Sweep, Animal-Powered Debris Removal System by Todd Lawson


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 21, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



Seen that one before on video, his shirt flies off and you see globs of blood hit the ground next to the bus...he is fucked up by his own stupidity I love it when that happens...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Seen that one before on video, his shirt flies off and you see globs of blood hit the ground next to the bus...he is fucked up by his own stupidity I love it when that happens...



He's just lucky that whatever he used to stab the tire didn't fly back into him. What the hell was he thinking?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 22, 2013)

grumpy cat says die


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 22, 2013)

real life must have been real cruel with some people,so..


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2013)

If you get this, you're a sick, sick person.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 22, 2013)

from the minds of little kids


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


>



Looks like the kid erased something above that that says "I like the cock!"


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2013)

Yup...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2013)

I almost feel sorry for guy...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe I should put this in the stereotype thead?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2013)

Very damn cool.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2013)

Freakin' creepy...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 28, 2013)

A repost, but I like it, so...


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 28, 2013)

DOMS said:


>








clepto biatch...


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 28, 2013)

Not funny but I just thought this was cool.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 28, 2013)

my cat


----------



## barblilea (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice picsss


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 29, 2013)

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2013)

Watch XFINITY Videos Online | News | Comcast | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Comcast

Photogenic jujitsu guy goes viral


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2013)

StableMates - Sex + Dating - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 1, 2013)

lol... did you see the fabio horse?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2013)

Look, I don't want to go on a tangent here, but all sines point to this being an irrational crime.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2013)

thought prevoking??


----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2013)

Northrop Grumman B-2 Spirit - innovation inspired by nature.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 7, 2013)

Syrian ingenuity.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 7, 2013)

Badass of the month.


----------



## SFW (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 7, 2013)

I googled funny pictures and it led me here... much wtf

28 Creepy Online Daters You've Definitely NOT Missing Out On (28 Pics) | Daily Dawdle


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 9, 2013)

[/img]


----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 9, 2013)

ebfitness said:


>



Jeez, vegetarianism with a bad attitude.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 9, 2013)

watch this^!!!!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)

who remembers this stuff?  back in the day before computers


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)

Motor head table


----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2013)

I read the capture with Samuel L. Jackson's voice in my mind.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2013)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



What really makes this pic is the ankle tattoo.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 15, 2013)

DOMS said:


> What really makes this pic is the ankle tattoo.



You mean cankle, there is no defining line of separation...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 17, 2013)

ebfitness said:


>



Love that little guy


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2013)

This may not be politically-correct.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm going to hell.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2013)

was on reddit with this link

At first I was like "awwwwww". But then I was like "lol" Troll dog strikes again!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2013)

The dog's introduction to the cat:


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2013)

DOMS said:


> This may not be politically-correct.



if you see the funnyjunk comment just right click n select view image then you can see photo.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2013)

prison suicide attempt?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> prison suicide attempt?




What a shithead!


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 24, 2013)

^^^^ I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)

Trick Image Time.  If you STARE intently at this photograph for 60-90 seconds, concentrating very hard, a 60-something corvette will appear


----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 26, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>



Holy shit!  You found Azza's place!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>



Saw this all the time in the Navy.  She ends up being a "housewife" never working living in Base housing, everytime he is deployed even as fugly as that is it will still be at the clubs cheating in him.  Never could understand that....


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 29, 2013)

Saw that in the Army also. Mine was good looking at least. I never understood the guys who got hitched up to hoggers. I mean a fat chick can still have a pretty face, but some of those women could scare a starving coyote off a carcass.


----------



## Watson (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Apr 30, 2013)

for curt


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2013)

Fancy - You Suck At Parking Cards


----------



## ebfitness (May 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 1, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 2, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 2, 2013)

awww


----------



## cube789 (May 2, 2013)




----------



## nikos_ (May 2, 2013)

.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2013)

Looks pretty damn fun.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2013)

For the win.


----------



## jagbender (May 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2013)

Okay, not a picture, but it's too awesome not to throw in here.

From this page (there more good one there).

Busted!

Cat gets caught barking by a human and resumes meowing - YouTube


----------



## dogsoldier (May 3, 2013)

That cat stuff is no shit. We found a lost really small kitten once. The wife brought it home and it ended up being raised by our dogs.  Damn thing would bark, when someone came to the door, the cat would run to the door with the dogs and bark, played fetch, tug and generally did all sorts of dog stuff.  Pretty cool cat. Messed many a person's head up when they first met him.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 3, 2013)

lmao


----------



## Little Wing (May 3, 2013)

if i had more balls and carried a gun around i could post a funny pic of me killing two people today while i was out running errands because they had foul fucking body odor. 

there are things online saying politely offer them a mint or gum. this is not a mint issue unless the people in question were going to shovel ten pounds of mints up their fucking smelly asses. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_ikmXE1jN4

i'm still nauseated. i quit going to the gym and bought my own equipment because of some ungodly stench at the gym.


----------



## troubador (May 4, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i quit going to the gym and bought my own equipment because of some ungodly stench at the gym.



That's the rudest thing people do at the gym. I can live with some dumb bastard doing 7 sets of curls in the squat rack. However, I can't stand to be gasping for air after a set of squats and have to breathe in someone's BO. Same thing goes for cologne. I want to catch those people while they're 'taking a breather' and put a plastic bag over their head full of lysol and isopropanol.


----------



## nikos_ (May 4, 2013)

jagbender said:


>






that french teen looks hot


----------



## dogsoldier (May 4, 2013)

Nikos, calm down. That is a chick not an Emo guy.


----------



## ebfitness (May 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 6, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)

classic


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)

As a Builder this kills me!


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 7, 2013)

must be the tren huh


----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)

This is what it would be like if I was a woman


----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 7, 2013)

karma is a bitch aint it

Teen injured trying to blow up turtles - KLTV.com-Tyler, Longview, Jacksonville, Texas | ETX News


----------



## maniclion (May 7, 2013)

We used to go down by the bayous in Houston, but to ride our bikes in the big pipes, or shoot bottles, or use the big cement calverts with plywood as half pipes...but never to kill anything...  Why kill turtles, they hurt nothing?


----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2013)

Not funny... It's awesome.


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 9, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 9, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 9, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 9, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (May 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



Yep, seen that happen more than once.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2013)

Fucking... Awesome!


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)

Oh Crap!


----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2013)

http://www.ohmagif.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/weight-lifting-double-fail.gif


----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2013)

Husband down on Aisle 7				* A husband and wife are shopping in their local grocery store. The husband picks up a case of beer and puts it in their cart.*
* ?What do you think you?re doing?? asks the wife. ??They?re on sale, only $10 for 24 cans,? he replies. ?Put them back?, it?s a waste of money?, demands the wife, and so he does and they carry on shopping.*
* A few aisles further on along, the woman picks up a $20 jar of face cream and puts it in the basket.*
* ?What do you think you?re doing?? asks the husband. ?It?s my face cream. It makes me look beautiful!? replies the wife.*
* Her husband retorts, ?So does 24 cans of Miller Lite and it?s half the price!!!??*
* HUSBAND DOWN, AISLE 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


​


----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (May 14, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



This shit is just wrong.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (May 15, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



Wait....WHAT?


----------



## jay_steel (May 15, 2013)

injecting weed in the buttocks how the hell do you do that?


----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)

^ wow i never realised this actually happened


----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 15, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 16, 2013)

Griffith said:


>




One thing missing        BANG!


----------



## troubador (May 16, 2013)

Griffith said:


> ^ wow i never realised this actually happened



I don't think that was real. I remember reading about it before.


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2013)

troubador said:


> I don't think that was real. I remember reading about it before.



It's not. It's a school project for special effect students. The assignment was to make a video, post it on YouTube, and get more than a certain amount of hits (I think it was 10,000). These guys got an 'A'.


----------



## Watson (May 16, 2013)

ahh ok, cause i thought it looked bullshit, then searched youtube and was convinced, now had that illusion shattered, i better stop shooting endangered eagles on the old mans farm then i guess.....


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2013)

Now you know her neck can't fit in something like that.

Classic Paintings Recreated Using the Faces of Modern Celebrities


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)

I'll start 

Snickers, Tic Tac, Payday, Slo poke,


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)

NO kidding who is the sadistic tag maker?


----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (May 17, 2013)

jagbender said:


> I'll start
> 
> Snickers, Tic Tac, Payday, Slo poke,


An Everlasting Gobstopper....duh


----------



## ebfitness (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 20, 2013)

ebfitness said:


>



My Uncle dave used to say "Never let an erection go to waste, never pass a bathroom, and NEVER trust a fart"


----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2013)

WTF?!


----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (May 20, 2013)

DOMS said:


>




Selfish bitch. I always said, turn about is fair play. Pop your head up, and say "your turn". If she won't....time to find another.


----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 21, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 22, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 22, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (May 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)

CAN... I ASS... you a question? I know.. that was a little CHEEKY. But my terrible humor sometimes CRACKS trough unexpectedly. I don't mean to GLUTE. I can't help it. I have a fetTUSH. So I apologize from the BOTTOM of my heart. Ba-RUMP-BUM!!!!


----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)

ebfitness said:


>


----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2013)

Gifs running backward

Watching GIFs In Reverse Makes Everything Better


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2013)

What a bunch of dicks.


----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 23, 2013)

DOMS said:


>




Something about that guy's face just pisses me off.


----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2013)




----------



## SFW (May 23, 2013)




----------



## SFW (May 23, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (May 23, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



Let this be a lesson....Never, ever hog a brutha's pussy. Shit can get real.


----------



## maniclion (May 23, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



I wanna know, where was he stashing a knife during sex?  Was this a rape in actuality or are they just into kinky violent role-play as well?


----------



## jagbender (May 23, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 24, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 24, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)

I have always been baffled why black people get dark ink tatoo's. 

Finally, someone had a good idea, White ink!


----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 24, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 29, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 29, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 29, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 29, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 29, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



the weed is strong


----------



## blergs. (May 29, 2013)

little wing said:


> the weed is strong



lmfao!!


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2013)

A video, but befitting this thread...

Stephen Lynch - Down To The Old Pub Instead - YouTube


----------



## ebfitness (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 31, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2013)

My dogs would either here me as soon as I opened the box or smell the Cheez-its and wake up from the deepest sleep before I could put one on them.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2013)

maniclion said:


> My dogs would either here me as soon as I opened the box or smell the Cheez-its and wake up from the deepest sleep before I could put one on them.


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2013)

Not everyone will get this one


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 3, 2013)

WTF? ^^ is that dog blazed?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2013)

SFW said:


> Not everyone will get this one



Notorious BIG-Juicy - YouTube


2:07


----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 3, 2013)

Do not leave your FB account open


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 3, 2013)

jagbender said:


> Do not leave your FB account open




Yep women can be vicious. But you got to admit, this is classic.  When I was in similar situations, the gals would either take a razor to my clothes or set them on fire.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2013)

A classic...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2013)

Another classic...


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 4, 2013)

jagbender said:


> Do not leave your FB account open



That's some scary shit right there.


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



A great movie!

Naked Gun 1 everywhere I look - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2013)

Diary Entries from Game of Thrones Characters - CollegeHumor Article


----------



## cube789 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 5, 2013)

aww lil life saver


----------



## cube789 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Good ones guys.


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 5, 2013)

This is Cool


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2013)

18 Extremely Funny Test Questions | Pleated-Jeans.com

Whether by design or by accident, these test questions add a dash of humor to the often stressful procedure of taking an exam.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh I so Like this one


----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 7, 2013)

^^^i think not! Lol


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2013)

A Helpful Tip


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 9, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=535972509793092


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2013)

I've seen the GIF, but the video is so much more hilarious.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tctY8ntGx_M

Retard Cat is retarded.


----------



## troubador (Jun 9, 2013)

jagbender said:


>


Not really though.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 9, 2013)

Wrap it Up! - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> A Helpful Tip


----------



## DOMS (Jun 10, 2013)

Not a picture, but fitting to this thread: 

How to deal with a Telemarketer by Tom Mabe - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Not a picture, but fitting to this thread:
> 
> How to deal with a Telemarketer by Tom Mabe - YouTube



Classic  Tom Mabe!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 10, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 10, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 10, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



This is a prime example of why stupid should hurt.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 10, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 10, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> This is a prime example of why stupid should hurt.



i love social Darwinism...remove all safety labels and let nature take its course


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 10, 2013)

another for dogsoldier







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 10, 2013)

here are a couple of my forum favorites!






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 10, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 10, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 10, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2013)

NOT SURE IF THIS IS A FAIL.  MAYBE SHE IS INTO GOLDEN SHOWERS??


----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2013)

Ebonics


----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2013)

redunt and cannot spell


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2013)

21 Corporate Mascots That Would be Terrifying in Reality Slideshow | Cracked.com


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## dave 236 (Jun 11, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> This is a prime example of why stupid should hurt.



Im pretty sure in his case it did!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2013)

Repost because I like it.


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)

ebfitness said:


>




Looks like baby pot plants


----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)

true story!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)

this follows the correct path


----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## malk (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)

tiny dick shadow on the leg!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)

Dum Dum dun da da Dum Dumm 
name that tune!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)

ARM


----------



## jagbender (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2013)

Not an image, but...

This one is for my fellow nerds. Run this in a command prompt: tracert -h 100 216.81.59.173


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2013)

malk said:


>




That guy is a dickhead


----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh, I don't know. She has what seems like nice tits. Just get drunk and keep your eyes closed and dig in.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 19, 2013)

shit i got this backwards lol


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2013)

jagbender said:


>


To be honest, it took a few minutes to realized that she has a head.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)

Progress!


----------



## bmw (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## bmw (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)

Huked on foniks wurks


----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 20, 2013)

aint the following the truth


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 20, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)

Only SOME will get this one


----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 21, 2013)

jagbender said:


> Only SOME will get this one




hahahahah peanut butter jelly time! but where is the banana suit


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 21, 2013)

DOMS said:


>





lol AT WAKING BABY!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Jun 24, 2013)

ebfitness said:


>



Challenge accepted...


----------



## jagbender (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 25, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> hahahahah peanut butter jelly time! but where is the banana suit



They did get the Baseball bat though!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 26, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



Ain't that the truth.....


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Jun 27, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



The only show I watch on TV.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Jun 27, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



Somebody needs Dragon Naturally Speaking


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2013)

I never get tired of this one.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 27, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I never get tired of this one.



Someone needs Dragon Naturally Grunting


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Ain't that the truth.....



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1ARykE3fUI


----------



## charley (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Jul 1, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



Her mind is going to explode when she learns that Canada is part of America, and shares a "country" with the USA.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 1, 2013)

Again, not a pic, but I'm putting here anyway.

Brian Williams Raps Warren G's "Regulate" (Jimmy Fallon) - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 4, 2013)

So fucked up...yet funny.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 4, 2013)

True story: Tyson raised pigeons as a shy youngster. He was  teased, his coop was vandalized, and pigeons injured. Then the punching  started.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2013)

Caffeinated Owls, A Chart Illustrating Different Types of Coffee With Cute Owls


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2013)

Removing A Single Letter From The Title Of Famous Books Somehow Makes Them Even Better

Removing A Single Letter From The Title Of Famous Books Somehow Makes Them Even Better


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Wuclaner (Jul 5, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



aaaaaaaaahahahahahahahaa fucking hilarious


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Jenie (Jul 10, 2013)

ebfitness said:


>


Thai is Hilarious! haha


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 11, 2013)

hitler's friend chicken


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 12, 2013)

hahahahahahahah


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 14, 2013)

get this mofo some tren ace please!!!


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> get this mofo some tren ace please!!!



Get him on an intravenous drip of meth stat!   Cut with some high grade cush cause I don't wanna see him rage on amphetamine irritability...


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 16, 2013)

I do wanna see him rage

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 16, 2013)

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>



This one made my eyes THOR


----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



 Number 17!


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2013)

ebfitness said:


>



Funny, but false.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2013)

two dogs caught discussing the zimmerman verdict.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Jul 20, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>



These fucking sleigh-jackers always get away.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2013)

troubador said:


> These fucking sleigh-jackers always get away.




my first reaction besides laughing was thinking his name must be bandit.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 21, 2013)

Not a pic, but I like it in this thread.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgFgEqm3o60


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Jul 23, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> my first reaction besides laughing was thinking his name must be bandit.



His name is Fucking Coon!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2013)

Star Wars vs. Game of Thrones, Funny Fan Made Mashups Comparing Similar Themes & Characters

Star Wars vs. Game of Thrones, Funny Fan Made Mashups Comparing Similar Themes & Characters


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2013)

20 Perfectly Timed Photos of WTF Vol 2 | HEAVY

The 20 Perfectly Timed Photos of WTF Vol 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2013)

News Reporter Accidentally Draws a Penis On Air

News Reporter Accidentally Draws a Penis On Air

During a broadcast, reporter Siobhan Riley of ABC affiliate WJRT-TV accidentally drew the shape of a penis on a map of Saginaw, Michigan.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2013)

Tug Toner - YouTube


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2013)

Not funny, just awesomely true...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh...gawd...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

Judge Rules White Girl Will Be Tried As Black Adult | Video | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

new favorite


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 26, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Judge Rules White Girl Will Be Tried As Black Adult | Video | The Onion - America's Finest News Source



The Onion is the best.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>





The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2013)

Superhero Tan Lines

Superhero Tan Lines

Canberra, Australia-based illustrator Mike Jacobsen (aka ?SeeMikeDraw?) has created ?Superhero Tan Lines,? an illustration showing the faces of unmasked comic book superheroes who have been busy fighting crime in the sun. Prints, iPhone cases and skins are available to purchase at Society6.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 28, 2013)

fo' real niggas


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 29, 2013)

Do...not....want...


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2013)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

ebfitness said:


>



No shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 30, 2013)

this is stupid but give it a minute. lol at the faces

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGqWsNrymaQ


----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)

[h=2]Just made sushi for the first time.  Fucking nailed it.[/h]


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh, god...  ...help me...  ... I can't stop laughing...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)

Like a boss!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 31, 2013)

http://samuelljacksonizer.com/index...UoqdNbNi4ztm1zu1SnpKToq1FbpzFLgsTMgrOnu5YJg1U


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpapdB-bCFI


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2013)

he just got stopped for speeding and asked the cop if he recognized him from tv.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 31, 2013)

DOMS said:


>


I have laughter tears streaming right now


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2013)

15 Super Athletic Feats That May Never Be Topped


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2013)

37 Things Only "Star Wars" Fans Will Find Funny

37 Things Only "Star Wars" Fans Will Find Funny


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2013)

DisHollywood, A Solo Art Show Featuring Disney Remixed With Pop Culture at La Luz De Jesus Gallery in Los Angeles

DisHollywood, A Solo Art Show Featuring Disney Remixed With Pop Culture at La Luz De Jesus Gallery in Los Angeles

?Alice in Candyland?

DisHollywood is an upcoming solo art show by artist Jos? Rodolfo Loaiza Ontiveros at the La Luz De Jesus Gallery in Los Angeles featuring Jos? ?s ?latest visual project which attempts to re-mix beloved characters from Disney fairy tales with other entertainment icons from the world of cinema, celebrity and music.? The art show will open on Friday, August 2, 2013 from 8-11 PM and be on display until Sunday, September 1st. You can view more previews online at the La Luz De Jesus Gallery and Hi-Fructose Magazine websites.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 1, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> DisHollywood, A Solo Art Show Featuring Disney Remixed With Pop Culture at La Luz De Jesus Gallery in Los Angeles
> 
> DisHollywood, A Solo Art Show Featuring Disney Remixed With Pop Culture at La Luz De Jesus Gallery in Los Angeles
> 
> ...








Ha, like this one, I'd buy it if it weren't $1200 & had a black & white background like this instead the original is a bright blue sky that wouldn't match any colors in my gym room...


----------



## sneedham (Aug 1, 2013)

jagbender said:


>


Its OSHA approved so its OK....Just like where I work......lmao


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)

NOT this guy's lucky day


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)

That's messed up Adobe Illustrator


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)

Some will get it


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 2, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



Really, wtf is that thing?  Wonder how it tastes BBQ'd?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2013)

This is from another forum. The topic is artificially grown beef.

Anonymous Poster: It'll taste bland. Cruelty is a flavor enhancer.

Anonymous Poster: That's why I prefer my baby seal freshly clubbed by another baby seal while the mother is forced to watch.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> jagbender said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That's a fisherman.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Aug 2, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



Should have put an electromagnetic grid in the form of the drawings behind each one, lock those metal shavings in place....


----------



## maniclion (Aug 2, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



I saw one like that except it said something like, You don't like it when she leaves you ON...


----------



## maniclion (Aug 2, 2013)

DOMS said:


> That's a fisherman.



I think he meant the bucket...


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 2, 2013)

DOMS said:


> That's a fisherman.



Damn really?  Are they indigenous to what waters?  I was worried it was some weird space alien thingy.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Damn really?  Are they indigenous to what waters?  I was worried it was some weird space alien thingy.



No, really, it's a fisherman. You can tell from the fishing pole.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 2, 2013)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_isopod


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_isopod



It's looking into my soul...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 2, 2013)

i always said it'd be cool to have a giant bug for a pet. one of the highlights of our trip to montreal. Aliens Among Us: A Visit to the Montreal Botanical Gardens & Insectarium | Natural Traveler


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## sneedham (Aug 3, 2013)

Mino lee good movie

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2013)

maniclion said:


> I think he meant the bucket...



No, Its a Mercruiser


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2013)

13 Y/O boy problems


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 3, 2013)

That's why I say, ?I?m gonna ram it, ram it, ram it ram it up your poop chute? (Corn hole) 
Ram it, ram it, ram it, ram it up your poop chute (Fist fuck) 
Ram it, ram it, ram it, ram it up your poop chute (Wrist-watch; Crisco) 
Ram it, ram it, ram it, ram it up your poop chute (Pud)


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 3, 2013)

DOMS said:


> It's looking into my soul...



I grew up deep water fishing off Long Island Sound and off the coast of South Carolina. We never pulled anything up like that. Probably because the numbers of those things were down. The Long Islanders would take anything like that and chop it up for bait. The Southern boys would throw them in a pot of Brunswick Stew and call them, big honkin' crawdads.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)

*Awful school year names*


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)

*Name does not match the ....face.*


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)

*Albob at the club scene.*


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2013)

min0 lee said:


>




there's a list of things to do to freak people out. one is fill a mayo jar with vanilla pudding and eat it in public.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2013)

min0 lee said:


>



Daym she has a big toes   LOL


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2013)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2013)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2013)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>




Banana again?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2013)

...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)

testing a new image host....damn, how much time do we get to edit our posts now?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2013)

7 seconds


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)

Really? wow, that's too short.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 4, 2013)

Another not picture, but really f-ing hilarious.

Titanic SUPER 3D - YouTube


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 4, 2013)

There is nothing anyone could do to erase all the estrogen from Titanic.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2013)

The in-laws gave us a bunch of corn from the garden to bag and freeze. My wife  left me in charge of labeling the bags saying "be sure to label the bags clearly  so we know what's in them." She was not impressed...
Read more at The in-laws gave us a bunch of corn from the garden to bag and freeze. My wife left me in charge of labeling the bags saying "be sure to label the bags clearly so we know what's in them." She was not impressed... | iLyke


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 5, 2013)

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 5, 2013)

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DOMS (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2013)

How to Wear Your Backpack With Style

How to Wear Your Backpack With Style


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2013)

Scientist debunks Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory, ruins your childhood

Scientist debunks Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory, ruins your childhood


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2013)

Pacific Rim's hilarious "fourth-string" Jaegers revealed


Pacific Rim's hilarious "fourth-string" Jaegers revealed

Apparently more than a few people have used the Pacific Rim's website's Design-a-Jaeger feature without the absolute solemnity they probably should have. The results have been collected by the 4th String Jaegers Tumblr, and they range from funny to weird to gut-bustingly brilliant. We've collected a few of our favorites here, but hit the link for the rest. http://4thstringjaegers.tumblr.com/


----------



## cube789 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 7, 2013)

cube789 said:


>




I almost hate to say this...how did you get a animated gif of my wife parking?


----------



## jagbender (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2013)

Catholic church LOGO fail


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like a great logo for 'OGC', sounds like a wonderful company . . . I wonder what the logo will look like when you turn it on it's side? Hint: what if it was a person?


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2013)

If you don't see it, like many of these, the secret is to just think anatomically. We promise that once you see it, you'll never be able to un-see it.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2013)

I suppose this is a full-service dental cleaning. They provide check ups, cleanings, fillings, and happy endings.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2013)

Locum. The name of this company is Locum. We can't possibly imagine a way that this logo could be interpreted to spell anything other than Locum.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2013)

The pharmacists here are really hands-on. Tell them your symptoms and they'll go deep to find the source of the problem.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2013)

Need proper spacing between words


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



dry ramen race!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 15, 2013)

Do you even lift Bro?


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 15, 2013)

DAMN...look at the guns on that thing!  Something like that coming at you pissed off, you better hope your 45acp is enough.


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2013)

moving to vikings and porn - the good kind.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## ALBOB (Aug 19, 2013)

min0 lee said:


>



  Those bastards told me cameras weren't allowed.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## dave 236 (Aug 20, 2013)

I took this picture at a local walmart as the were attempting inventory. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jenie (Aug 20, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2



Ill start handing these out for freE!!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2013)

If Clark Kent tried to get a newspaper job today


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 22, 2013)

[video]https://vine.co/v/hMLVA1emhej[/video]


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> [video]https://vine.co/v/hMLVA1emhej[/video]



that dude was dead!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 22, 2013)

jagbender said:


> that dude was dead!



Just the good ole boys, never meaning no harm lol yeah I agree he dead

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 22, 2013)

my 1000th post...i have no life smh


----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



that is badass.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 30, 2013)

watch this you must!!!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 30, 2013)

DOMS said:


>




Man I can so relate to this.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 31, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



how is this one even funny? romney championed keeping low min wage and salivated over chinese slave factories. 

i'm calling this one a miss.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 31, 2013)

gmo chicken.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2013)

[h=2]Radical Islam[/h]


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)

Simba's face in the last frame really makes the image.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)

This picture was cute, until I realized that none of the black kids were in the second picture. Then it became fucking hilarious.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey, the sign says I have to do this.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)

I think the bitch was cheating...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Sep 3, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



The cat looks like he just found out he's fucking a tranny.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)

So very true.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)

You're welcome (NSFW).


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2013)

So cute...


----------



## ebfitness (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 4, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



Ba-beeee   Ruuuuth


Sloth luuv Chuunk


----------



## maniclion (Sep 4, 2013)

DOMS said:


> This picture was cute, until I realized that none of the black kids were in the second picture. Then it became fucking hilarious.



My senior picture would have looked similar in the afternoons, 7 of the 10 black folk and 9 of the 15 white folk and myself would have been missing because we all left at lunch because we had enough credits to go home or to work our senior year.  We only had 2 dropouts both black twin brothers and they pretty much only came during the fall semester to play football, they had cushy jobs on one of the big ranches since sophomore year.   They both have nice big homes on 20 acres lots with horses now.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 6, 2013)

a friend of mine on fb has been posting these of his dog. 






  lol


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> a friend of mine on fb has been posting these of his dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewe


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)

DUH!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 6, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



lol. i'll have to scan it but i have a pic of Tess n her dad doing that very thing.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2013)

Another "not funny."

"Don't fear failure. ? Not failure, but low aim, is the crime. In great attempts it is glorious even to fail." - Bruce Lee


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2013)

So god damn true!


----------



## ebfitness (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 11, 2013)

cube789 said:


>




Sweet!  could have used one of those about 20 years ago  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Sep 11, 2013)

cube789 said:


>




Best Female Twerk - You Gay As Hell - YouTube


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2013)

The...adorableness...is...too...much...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUJIgkPoiBg


----------



## ebfitness (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 13, 2013)

jagbender said:


>




Works for me.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2013)

Delightfully Twisted Animated GIFs Made From Parts of Renaissance Paintings

Delightfully Twisted Animated GIFs Made From Parts of Renaissance Paintings






James Kerr (aka ?scorpion dagger?) has created a delightfully twisted collection of animated GIFs that are all made from assorted parts of ?northern and early renaissance paintings.? James creates a new GIF every day.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2013)

Famous Grunge Musicians Reimagined as Characters From the ‘Street Fighter’ Video Games

Famous Grunge Musicians Reimagined as Characters From the ?Street Fighter? Video Games

Grunge Street Fighters is an illustrated project by Brazilian artist Butcher Billy that reimagines famous grunge musicians as characters from the Street Fighter video games. Prints, apparel, iPhone cases and more are available to purchase online from his Society6 and Redbubble stores. Previously, we?ve written about Butcher Billy and his ongoing collection of illustrated mashups.


----------



## LAM (Sep 13, 2013)

Lmao!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 13, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



The guy to the right is like "I brought my gun for this???"


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2013)

A Field Guide to Procrastinators

A Field Guide to Procrastinators

?A Field Guide to Procrastinators? is a webcomic by Twenty Pixels that displays the ?many types of procrastinators that are out there.? Procrastinating mugs based on this webcomic are available to purchase online from their Zazzle store.

I know for sure I am all of these. Actually, I?ve been meaning to draw this for months now. When I finally decided to draw it, I found it funny that I was procrastinating on drawing about procrastination. It is like procrastination inception! Let?s just say I was doing research


----------



## jagbender (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 24, 2013)

Cookie monster of the sea!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 24, 2013)

Saney? haha i keed

[video=youtube;qauOnuy0X4o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qauOnuy0X4o#t=170[/video]


----------



## jagbender (Sep 25, 2013)

eiserner hahn said:


> saney? Haha i keed
> 
> [video=youtube;qauonuy0x4o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qauonuy0x4o#t=170[/video]





comcast??


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 25, 2013)

might be lol


----------



## jagbender (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2013)

These Animals Have Seen Some Shit - CollegeHumor Article

These Animals Have Seen Some Shit


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2013)

say the opposite words in a sentence.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2013)

Useless dog trick: The Police Are Coming - YouTube


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2013)

little wing said:


>




never
going
to
give
you
up   

that is what i tell my girlfriend


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2013)

The level of awesome is over 9000!

High school team proving there's still hope for this generation || AmazingLife247 - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2013)

?Eastbound & Down? Countdown: The 25 Most Important GIFs From The First Three Seasons

25 Most Important Eastbound & Down GIFs From The First 3 Seasons


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



Does anyone else hear Annie Lennox singing this in their head?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)

ANYONE HAVE A TEEN DAUGHTER???


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



I find it funny that AFTER Florida gave it a try, and found out it was  costing the state much more money than it saved, that other ignorant red  states signed up for the exact same thing - sorry, but that is a  special kind of stupid.

and the ones who are caught are not disqualified they are sent to rehab.... guess who pays for that? 

Greg Johnson - West Palm Beach, FloridaYou  are kidding right... Even after I explain to people that it costs more  money than it saves they still want to drug test. They hate poor people  that much and critical thinking isn't one of their strong points. Most  of them are big on Jesus too. Irony.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2013)

23 Vintage Ads Featuring Creepy Kids

23 Vintage Ads Featuring Creepy Kids

Disturbing youngsters from vintage ads combined with memorable horror movie quotes is your worst nightmare yet.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 1, 2013)

Never pass out first!!!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


>



Bacon Socks???  WTF


----------



## CG (Oct 3, 2013)

Bacon AND free handjobs?! Yes please!!!!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 3, 2013)

Hahah saw that on Facebook yesterday. I shared it everywhere!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2013)

ebfitness said:


>



I like that the guy behind the girl in the green tank top didn't hesitate to shove his crotch deep into her ass, "hurry repopulate the planet, keep the species alive and thriving..."


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Oct 9, 2013)

Seems familiar...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2013)

troubador said:


> Seems familiar...



This would also describe Republicans and Democrats.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm a lizard, rawr...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Oct 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> This would also describe Republicans and Democrats.



yup


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 9, 2013)

a little history on contraceptives


----------



## cube789 (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 10, 2013)

watch the whole thing...1 minute long


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2013)

Sex Symbols: Then and Now from The Occasional

Sex symbols then and now


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



my parakeets have no shame.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2013)

No. Just...no.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2013)

It's the uneven handwriting that really makes it work.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 16, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



because good christians find hungry children hilarious? 


fun-ny
ˈfənē/
_adjective_
adjective: *funny*; comparative adjective: *funnier*; superlative adjective: *funniest*

*1*. 
causing laughter or amusement; humorous.




Chris?tian
ˈkrisCHən/
_adjective_
adjective: *Christian*


*1*. 
of, relating to, or professing Christianity or its teachings.
"the Christian Church"
_informal_
having or showing qualities associated with Christians, esp. those of *decency, kindness, and fairness.* 





_noun_
noun: *Christian*; plural noun: *Christians*
*1*. 
a person who has received Christian baptism or is a believer in Jesus Christ *and his teachings.*
* 

i find your claim to be a christian 

*
*hi-lar-i-ous*

_adjective_ \hi-ˈler-ē-əs, hī-\                                                                                                                                                                                                                   : very funny


*:*  marked by or causing hilarity *:*  extremely funny 

hate based politics in a humor thread is a 

*down-er*

_noun_ \ˈdau̇-nər\                                                                                                                                                                                                                   : a drug that makes the body relax
: something that is unpleasant or depressing


----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## jay_steel (Oct 18, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> because good christians find hungry children hilarious?
> 
> 
> fun-ny
> ...



the welfare system has nothing to do with religion. I find it funny that the first thing you do is go to smash the Christian religion. There is a separation of Church and State, also there is a difference between taking advantage of ebt and not. If some one runs out of EBT cash chances are they are not budgeting properly. Also if you want to talk crap about Christians any one that is hungry can walk into my church and the members of my Church will be glade to feed them. We plan on providing 100 thanksgiving dinners and 100 Christmas dinners at a minimum. 

It also about the gov;t giving money that we dont have. If you cant read then I will let you know something. were 16.7 Trillion in debt. If you had a negative in your bank would you give your kids money if they did not earn it?  Its just pitaful that you have to resort to slandering a religion that the only thing you have done to learn about it is from google.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> the welfare system has nothing to do with religion. I find it funny that the first thing you do is go to smash the Christian religion. There is a separation of Church and State, also there is a difference between taking advantage of ebt and not. If some one runs out of EBT cash chances are they are not budgeting properly. Also if you want to talk crap about Christians any one that is hungry can walk into my church and the members of my Church will be glade to feed them. We plan on providing 100 thanksgiving dinners and 100 Christmas dinners at a minimum.
> 
> It also about the gov;t giving money that we dont have. If you cant read then I will let you know something. were 16.7 Trillion in debt. If you had a negative in your bank would you give your kids money if they did not earn it?  Its just pitaful that you have to resort to slandering a religion that the only thing you have done to learn about it is from google.



lol, lol, lol, some political i shit myself post... lol. lol....


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2013)

lol. man...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> the welfare system has nothing to do with religion. I find it funny that the first thing you do is go to smash the Christian religion. There is a separation of Church and State, also there is a difference between taking advantage of ebt and not. If some one runs out of EBT cash chances are they are not budgeting properly. Also if you want to talk crap about Christians any one that is hungry can walk into my church and the members of my Church will be glade to feed them. We plan on providing 100 thanksgiving dinners and 100 Christmas dinners at a minimum.
> 
> It also about the gov;t giving money that we dont have. If you cant read then I will let you know something. were 16.7 Trillion in debt. If you had a negative in your bank would you give your kids money if they did not earn it?  Its just pitaful that you have to resort to slandering a religion that the only thing you have done to learn about it is from google.



Why are you feeding people, shouldn't they be able to fend for themselves?  Why didn't they budget properly so that they had food on those 2 days?  Its just 2 days, they might not be able to bathe themselves, but damn it they should be at least save up for 2 days at the end of the year....


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Why are you feeding people, shouldn't they be able to fend for themselves?  Why didn't they budget properly so that they had food on those 2 days?  Its just 2 days, they might not be able to bathe themselves, but damn it they should be at least save up for 2 days at the end of the year....



seriously. what fucking family of three is so stupid they can't budget $215 dollars and make it last all month? some people huh?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)

GI Joooeeeee....






Don't get it?

Here ya go...

Fensler GI Joe PSA 07: Porkchop Sandwiches [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Bigjay73 (Oct 21, 2013)

^^^^ haha took me a second.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 21, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Why are you feeding people, shouldn't they be able to fend for themselves?  Why didn't they budget properly so that they had food on those 2 days?  Its just 2 days, they might not be able to bathe themselves, but damn it they should be at least save up for 2 days at the end of the year....



its funny how LW only likes gov't assistance welfare but if a church does something then its horrible...

One man reason... I believe in the kids. The kids should not be subjected to a bad holiday because their parents could not budget. I believe in helping peoples quality of life and helping them get back on their feet. Not supporting them with gov't money.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 21, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> seriously. what fucking family of three is so stupid they can't budget $215 dollars and make it last all month? some people huh?



this is coming from the welfare queen.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## oilfieldtrash (Oct 21, 2013)

LMFAO good stuff


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)

Too...cute.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)

A welder at a boat-and-sub-building yard adjusts her goggles before resuming work, October 1943


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2013)

Must See Imagery: 17 funny photos to get you through Thursday - Guyism


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2013)

Pretty damn cool...

Louis Armstrong plays for his wife in front of the Sphinx by the pyramids in Giza, 1961


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2013)

What...what...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure she lifts:


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2013)

Stephens!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2013)

Back when the feminist movement meant something good:

Women in Chicago being arrested for wearing one piece bathing suits, without the required leg coverings. 1922


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2013)

Like a boss!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2013)

A foggy night in Odessa, Ukraine, when a digital billboard crashed and displayed a floating error warning in the night sky.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2013)

Cover the middle and you go faster, cover the outside and you go slower


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Why are you feeding people, shouldn't they be  able to fend for themselves?  Why didn't they budget properly so that  they had food on those 2 days?  Its just 2 days, they might not be able  to bathe themselves, but damn it they should be at least save up for 2  days at the end of the year....






jay_steel said:


> its funny how LW only likes gov't assistance  welfare but if a church does something then its horrible...
> 
> One man reason... I believe in the kids. The kids should not be  subjected to a bad holiday because their parents could not budget. I  believe in helping peoples quality of life and helping them get back on  their feet. Not supporting them with gov't money.






Little Wing said:


> seriously. what fucking family of three is so  stupid they can't budget $215 dollars and make it last all month? some  people huh?





jay_steel said:


> this coming from the welfare queen



i'm betting you often hear a loud whooshing sound right above your head


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2013)

Bridesmaid gets knocked out during bouquet toss

 Bridesmaid gets knocked out during bouquet toss


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 23, 2013)

[h=2]Books by Jack Douglas[/h] 

_No Navel to Guide Him_ (1947)
_My Brother Was an Only Child_ (1959)
_Never Trust a Naked Bus Driver_ (1960)
_A Funny Thing Happened to Me on My Way to the Grave_ (1962)
_The Adventures of Huckleberry Hashimoto_ (1964)
_The Neighbors Are Scaring My Wolf_ (1968)
_Shut Up and Eat Your Snowshoes_ (1970)
_What Do You Hear from Walden Pond?_ (1971)
_The Jewish/Japanese Sex and Cookbook, and How to Raise Wolves_ (1972)
_Benedict Arnold Slept Here_ (1975)
_Going Nuts in Brazil_ (1977)
_Rubber Duck_ (1979)


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2013)

See if you get it:


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2013)

I was going to say, "Lucky bastard." But no, that's 100% skill.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2013)

Posted at a restaurant.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2013)

The kid's got game.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2013)

Must See Imagery: 25 hilarious Hump Day photos - Guyism


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2013)

Suck My Dick, New Yorker, A Very Crude ?New Yorker? Caption Contest

Siblings Nate Heller and Emily Heller have created ?Suck My Dick, New Yorker,? a Tumblr that adds ?suck my dick? type captions to New Yorker cartoons in the style of the magazine?s popular weekly caption contest. 





?You could solve this equation or you could suck my dick. Up to you.?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 24, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> [h=2]Books by Jack Douglas[/h]
> 
> _No Navel to Guide Him_ (1947)
> _My Brother Was an Only Child_ (1959)
> ...



I love to read Tom Robbins, he has titles like 'Half Asleep in Frog Pajamas', 'Fierce Invalids Home from Hot Climates', 'Jitterbug Perfume', his metaphors are awesome and he is pretty out there with his imagination...


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 25, 2013)

Gregzs said:


>



Bootyjuice, bootyjuice, bootyjuice

Poof a woman in a striped pantsuit appears with a strap-on and reams your sphincter, then the strap-on starts inflating like a balloon until your rectum tears and  she pulls out and the strap-on becomes a sandworm that bites your ball sack perforating it for life like a mesh bag...


----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2013)

DOMS said:


>


That took me a while to figure out!  That is not the German flag.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 25, 2013)

DOMS said:


> A welder at a boat-and-sub-building yard adjusts her goggles before resuming work, October 1943



Flame needs more Oxygen!


----------



## sneedham (Oct 26, 2013)

DOMS said:


> See if you get it:



I don't get it? No eyes?

This message was sent by God


----------



## Bigjay73 (Oct 26, 2013)

Think of the names


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2013)

sneedham said:


> I don't get it? No eyes?
> 
> This message was sent by God


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2013)

sneedham said:


> I don't get it? No eyes?
> 
> This message was sent by God



There are four ninja turtles named Donatello (Wears the purple mask),  Leonardo (wears the blue mask), Michelangelo (wears the orange mask) and  Raphael who wears the red mask.


----------



## sneedham (Oct 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> There are four ninja turtles named Donatello (Wears the purple mask),  Leonardo (wears the blue mask), Michelangelo (wears the orange mask) and  Raphael who wears the red mask.



I feel stupid now.. 

This message was sent by God


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2013)

sneedham said:


> I feel stupid now..
> 
> This message was sent by God



i had an advantage, my kids watched the cartoons.


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2013)

this is great

Earl Okin My Room - YouTube


----------



## troubador (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2013)

25 GIFs that prove gamer girls are the best - Guyism

25 GIFs that prove gamer girls are the best


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> 25 GIFs that prove gamer girls are the best - Guyism
> 
> 25 GIFs that prove gamer girls are the best



Now searching for vids of women hula hooping nude or nude hula girls(a girl at one of the strip clubs did that as part of her act, very hot...)


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2013)

Attempt 1. - YouTube


----------



## troubador (Oct 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Attempt 1. - YouTube


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)

Very keen...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome...

A 150 year old artificial arm from Europe


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)

No human will ever be as badass as this.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)

Do girls fart?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2013)

troubador said:


>




lol. there's one of him hula hooping i wanted to post. but i couldn't find the right one


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY9PyfvT_pQ

there's a better one. girls go nuts when he does it at their shows.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2013)

Not pic, but too great not to post in this thread.

Spiders On Drugs - YouTube


----------



## troubador (Oct 30, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> there's a better one. girls go nuts when he does it at their shows.



That makes no sense to me. That would be like guys going wild over some big butch lesbian playing rugby.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## bdad (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 30, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



WTF DOMS... making me all sentimental
...is someone cutting onions around here.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2013)

troubador said:


> That makes no sense to me. That would be like guys going wild over some big butch lesbian playing rugby.



lol. exactly.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2013)

DOMS said:


> No human will ever be as badass as this.



My Belgian Malinois and the 2 of 5 half breed sons I kept could easily clear the roof of that car, they can clear 4' with 2 steps and can jump on my kitchen counters from a half squat...I have to leave water jugs at strategic locations to keep them off.  Fucking born athletes.  The runt could scramble under that car and destroy his ankles in no time, seen her dive under my bed and pop up a second later on the other side many times....


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2013)

Christian church accidentally builds one shaped like a big throbbing dick - Guyism

Christian church accidentally builds one shaped like a big throbbing dick

The Christian Science Church in Illinois just wanted a monument to their commitment to God. Instead, they have a church shaped like a big old dick. Oops.

The church, located on West 2nd St and Highland Ave in Dixon, Ill., curves down and to the left in its natural state. But when flipped 180 degrees and viewed through Google Earth, it looks like this proud and beautiful fellow here:

The church has yet to make a comment about the bizarre finding. But if there?s one thing I learned from attending one year of Sunday School, it?s that God loves us all. Even the dicks.

On the plus side, the church is definitely doing their ?how to get a huge penis? workouts.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2013)

Halloween Costumes for Programmers and IT People

Halloween Costumes for Programmers and IT People


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## bmw (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)

I think I'll catch the next one...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)

Hell...yes.


----------



## bmw (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)

Normally, I don't like these, but...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)

This is how you win:


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2013)

I`ll give you 200 euro`s if you Drop the Towel! ) haha! - YouTube


----------



## bmw (Oct 31, 2013)

seriously...hold down F11...


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## bmw (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## bmw (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## bmw (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2013)

Treats or Tricks? Unfortunate Vintage Candy Wrappers 






Treats or Tricks? Unfortunate Vintage Candy Wrappers | Collectors Weekly


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2013)

Future black eye


----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



maybe they should let he watch it


----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)

bmw said:


>



There are books out there of misheard lyrics!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)

20 reps of 6  drums 
No excuses!


----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



Every...damn...time.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)

That's hot.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)

You will shit bricks...


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)

Hmmm...

...

...

...

Maybe...

...

...

...

Yeah, I'm gonna post it:


----------



## bmw (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Nov 1, 2013)

<img src="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LocQ67XsxCg" border="0" alt="">


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)

Repost, but worth it.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)

I want one.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2013)

Guess who's the bitch in this picture?






BTW, it's fake.


----------



## bmw (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## bmw (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## bmw (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## bmw (Nov 1, 2013)

I gotta fuckin try this shit!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Nov 1, 2013)

dont bend over in this church


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2013)

bmw said:


> I gotta fuckin try this shit!



Kept waiting for her hair to get caught in there, no luck...


----------



## bmw (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## bmw (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2013)

I've _sooo _done this before.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## TooTallKM (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh, hell yes there is.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2013)

Moo, moo, motherfucker.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2013)

Seems legit.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2013)

Girl vs airbag:


----------



## jagbender (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2013)

Best still from the GIF:


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2013)

So cute...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2013)

I've...I've done this too often...


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 6, 2013)

jagbender said:


>



Why the Hell is that kid wearing Birkenstocks???


----------



## troubador (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Nov 7, 2013)

DOMS said:


>



That actually happened.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 7, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Girl vs airbag:



Her mouth was obviously open..  Probably gabbing on the phone


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2013)

Canadian Spider-man flash drive.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## GoateeGuy (Nov 7, 2013)

The best so far


----------



## jagbender (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## LAM (Nov 8, 2013)

*Lmao!*

...


----------



## SFW (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)

"Saved this guy from drowning today "


----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)

When girls are off their period.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2013)

Ouch...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2013)

Found in the bathroom of a vegan restaurant.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2013)

This is my favorite brand...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2013)

So...damn...cute!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2013)

It's gonna be a nice day...maybe.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2013)

The 6 Best AND WORST Ways to Have Sex - CollegeHumor Article

The 6 Best AND WORST Ways to Have Sex


----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)

Come at me BRO????


----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)

*How Harry Potter should have ended.*


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)

*I found this on the internet, so it must be true






*I can't lie, I'd pay to see that movie.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Nov 14, 2013)

jagbender;317665

3 said:
			
		

>



when the president gets laid, you get paid lolol


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)

Creatively awesome.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)

It's how he rolls, bitches.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)

Tell me about it...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)

"Karate, the Dane Cook of martial arts."


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)

Supposedly, there's a horse in this picture. I have yet to see it.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)

If you understand this, you're a horrible, horrible person.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)

Kinda cold out.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)

Bad...ass.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)

Subtle...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2013)

Worthy of a repost.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2013)

"What my friend made his daughter wear to school for a week as punishment for coming home past curfew. Parenting win?"

Yes.






She looks so happy.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2013)

"A friend's printer broke, here's the result of him printing off a picture of Nicolas Cage."






I want this on a t-shirt.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2013)

How many of use would have gotten it wrong? Be honest.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Nov 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


>



I like how instead of using the door right next to him he throws a printer through the window and then climbs out.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)

_Enter The DJ_


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Bad...ass.



Hot Wheels Challenge Sets World Record - ABC News


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


>



Matt's Revenge: No, NO. NO! Scare Prank - (Printer through window) - YouTube


----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)

If it pleases the court...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)

Three year old girl dressed up as old woman.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)

Must be based in San Francisco.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2013)

Back to school sale.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

Nobody Can Tell You Peed: The World's Tallest Waterslide | Geekologie

Nobody Can Tell You Peed: The World's Tallest Waterslide

This is the world's tallest waterslide being built at the Schlitterbahn park in Kansas City. When opened next summer, the Meg-a-Blaster will drop thrill-seeking bathing suit wetters 140-feet, reaching speeds over 62MPH. You know, I've been on these kinds of slides before. They wedge your bathing suit so far up your ass you can taste the fabric.

Thanks to Linc and PYY, who agree all water parks should be kids-free so you don't have to worry about turds in the wave pool.


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## MJR Research (Nov 22, 2013)

Lol this is awesome thread


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Nov 23, 2013)

^ lol


----------



## SFW (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/vi...-sour-girlfriend-admits-shes-cheated-too.html


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 24, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> VIDEO: Prank goes sour when girlfriend admits she's cheated too | Mail Online


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2013)

7 Funny Cheating Pranks - CraveOnline

7 Funny Cheating Pranks


----------



## DOMS (Nov 25, 2013)

I did indeed laugh out loud.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 25, 2013)

Cheap hitman?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 25, 2013)

Pitbull fights can get pretty bad.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2013)

Literary Coffee, Illustrated Coffee Cups Based on Famous Authors

Italian food illustrator Gianluca Biscalchin has created ?Literary Coffee,? a short comic of coffee cups based on famous authors.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Nov 27, 2013)

"And I will strike down upon thee with  great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and  destroy my brothers."


----------



## SFW (Nov 27, 2013)

Gregzs said:


>




Funny Scary Snowman Prank (Season 4 Episode 1) Boston - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2013)

Breaking Bread


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2013)

Wait for it...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2013)

Not that I needed another reason for going to hell... But I give you:


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2013)

Come at me!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2013)

What?
The?
Fuck?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2013)

"He'd better not be making that face again."


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2013)

Tits!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2013)

Open... The damn... Door...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2013)

DOMS said:


> What?
> The?
> Fuck?



Mexican Wrestler, Ostriches Attack Convenience Store (VIDEO)


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 2, 2013)

something to wrap those cocks in


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2013)

Love, mom.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2013)

There's a bunch of playing with statues images. This is my favorite:


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2013)

Not funny, incredibly awesome.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2013)

If you get this, you're a nerd just like me.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2013)

The most graceful of exits.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2013)

Cops being great.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2013)

He is simply incredible.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Not funny, incredibly awesome.



The Ghost and The Darkness are the best nicknames, ever.,.,


----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2013)

DOMS said:


> He is simply incredible.



Robin Hood


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2013)

Fuck, yeah.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll put this up against 95% of the women out there today.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2013)

Carpenter bee.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2013)

Photoshop Level: Mortal Kombat


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2013)

Just a tiny bit racist...


----------



## troubador (Dec 4, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I'll put this up against 95% of the women out there today.



No one can take a 24" dildo like Betty could and DP for that matter.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2013)

There are those that only bitch and moan about the economy, and there's the people that take what they can get and make the most of it. This guy is awesome.






Rock on, Sign Dude. Rock on.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

Suck it.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

Who the hell comes up with this?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 5, 2013)

ohh the irony


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

I like it when old negatives are developed using modern techniques.

*A female Lockheed employee works on a P-38 Lighting (1944)*


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

Imgur caption: Turns out im Jesus

The image: 






Top-rated comment: "False. Jesus never skipped leg day."


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

Kooky.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

Pow, right in the childhood.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

We're taking a break from the funny for a cat sitting on hotness.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

I like this graffiti.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

A snow angel...of death.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

Gnome salt-shaker...or not...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

It doesn't get much cutter than this.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

I'd see this movie.


----------



## twistedsteel (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

If she can't say "no", then it's "yes."


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

Mutherfu--


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

Young Winston Churchill.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

I think Sara is excited.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

I think I need an adult.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

Los Angeles, circa 1946.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

Damn...I want her for her core muscles.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2013)

This kid's detention slip is the greatest and most terrifying thing ever - Guyism

This kid?s detention slip is the greatest and most terrifying thing ever

The kid in this detention slip did a terrible thing. But oh my God is it hilarious in how terrible it is. 

Shocker of all shockers, the kid is from Florida.

Well considering that this detention slip is definitely a neighbor of sexual assault, it?s a little less funny. But if you?re going to go down, you might as well go down with your dong being used as a weapon.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

Detention? He's going to be put on a sexual offender registry.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

I would love to get something like this.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

RNC






I thinks she's going to win.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)

No, I think he got it right.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2013)

Just one of many reasons that I hate the "news" companies.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2013)

The more you know...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2013)

Indian TV sucks.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2013)

This cat has seen some serious shit.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2013)

I know it's not really "irony", but I'm going to call it that anyway.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2013)

Fucking deep...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2013)

Most people here aren't going to get this.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah, I'm just going to take this...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2013)

Don't you friend-zone me!!!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2013)

That's messed up.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2013)

Spiderbro.


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

*BRWABLGABLWRABRABLA*




​


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

A lady by the name of Astrid purchased breakfast.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

Hungry Butt


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

Mother-fucking-awesome.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

Justin Beiber in a designer ski mask and fedora next to his bodyguard in a dual zippered designer onesie. Possible the douchiest picture of all time.






I feel bad for Canada.


----------



## Silverbackstud (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Silverbackstud (Dec 10, 2013)

That's nuts


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

Overload.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

She does it so well.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

Pretty much.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

This...this is freakin' great!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1oDsnoXZ_s


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## dave 236 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)

They see my trollin', they hatin'...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)

Best fine-print from Chipotle coupon


----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)

There just might be a bug in this game.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2013)

Jabba Bells


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2013)

Move that pussy!


----------



## troubador (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2013)

Tacky Sweater for Men - Shredders Knit Apparel


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2013)

The guys above were totally outdone by these guys:


----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2013)

A repost, but damn I like that smile.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't make him do it! That's his hero!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2013)

Honey Badge giving a shit in 3...2...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2013)

Okay, there's horny, and then there's this shit.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2013)

Just out of the shower and forgot my towel, heading to the closet to get one.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2013)

Spot it...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2013)

Spider-man's ultimate foe.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2013)

Honorable Fawn


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2013)

Finding a much better porn video after finishing


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)

The handy blowjob...


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)

He must'a went to Jared..


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2013)

Artist Recreates Realtor’s Bench Ads by Dressing Up Like Them & Replacing Their Photos With His

Artist Recreates Realtor?s Bench Ads by Dressing Up Like Them & Replacing Their Photos With His


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 18, 2013)

lol  Guess drawing a mustache and glasses is so blase now a days.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2013)

What not to say to your girlfriend.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2013)

Winner!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2013)

Autobots...roll out!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2013)

Break it up!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

25 Santas on the naughty list - Guyism

25 Santas on the naughty list


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2013)

Patrick Stewart and Ian McKellan sit on Santa?s lap at Macy?s Santaland in New York City in this delightful photo tweeted by Stewart.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2013)

Supps


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)

"My wife doesn't get why I giggle every time I walk into her elementary class"


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)

Awkward...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)

Holy...crap...that bike had places to go.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)

Falcon Kick!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)

All the great, little, details...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)

Hockey, a friendly sport.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 21, 2013)

Photoshop trolls.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh, I so like this one.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)

Young boy antagonizes lizard, gets instant karma


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 26, 2013)

Zaphod said:


>



If Elvis comes back, do you think he would like to see toilets?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 26, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> This kid's detention slip is the greatest and most terrifying thing ever - Guyism
> 
> This kid?s detention slip is the greatest and most terrifying thing ever
> 
> ...



Sometimes you gotta dick slap a bitch...,


----------



## SFW (Dec 26, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Young boy antagonizes lizard, gets instant karma



Karma Chameleon?


----------



## country1911 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## country1911 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## country1911 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## country1911 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## country1911 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## country1911 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## country1911 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## country1911 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Dec 28, 2013)

SFW said:


> Karma Chameleon?



oh snap!


----------



## country1911 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## country1911 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## country1911 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## country1911 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2013)

Spider-Man isn't the hero we thought he was - Guyism

Spider-Man is not the hero Gotham deserves nor the one it needs right now. The superhero?s Spidey sense was off today during Good Morning America, resulting in this hilarious moment.

Dammit Spider-Man, you had one job bro, one damn job. Jump onto set, catch the pretty reporter. /scene

Thankfully, Sarah Haines was not injured. Even joked about it later on Twitter.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## country1911 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Zaphod (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Jan 2, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Sometimes you gotta dick slap a bitch...,



My youngest boy was suspended for a couple days when he was in 1st grade.  He was playing a game with a couple of girls and they were winning and teasing him about it.  After a little while he couldn't handle the teasing so he dropped his pants and mooned them.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2014)

Xmas dinner


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)

19 GIFs of Animals Knocking Out Kids Because We All Need This Right Now from GifGuide


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)

Star Wars Joins Tumblr with an Animated GIF

Star Wars Joins Tumblr with an Animated GIF

Star Wars has joined the social networking and blogging platform Tumblr to share force-filled fan art, animated GIFs, comic strips, and more. They started off their new social media adventure with a fun animated GIF showing Princess Leia?s holographic message to Obi-Wan Kenobi as a Tumblr stream. They also revealed previously unseen concept artwork by Andre Kirk for the upcoming animated television series Star Wars Rebels, which is scheduled to release in fall 2014.

Star Wars


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)

Rock, Paper, Scissors, Godzilla


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2014)

Bama MILF gets into it with OU fans---then this happened - Guyism

An Alabama MILF got into it with some Oklahoma fans during last night?s Sugar Bowl. Then something extraordinary happened. Something not seen since the likes of Superfly Jimmy Snuka.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2014)

Artist Takes Daily Selfies for a Year and Turns Them All into One Animated GIF

Artist Takes Daily Selfies for a Year and Turns Them All into One Animated GIF

?Last Year of Selfies? is an impressive project by Denver, Colorado artist Kyle Warfield. He spent the last year taking daily photos of himself and then turned them all into one awesome animated GIF.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2014)

Man Reenacts Romance Scenes from Movies with His Boss’ Dog

Man Reenacts Romance Scenes from Movies with His Boss? Dog

Redditor mmsspp has been reenacting iconic romance scenes from movies like Titanic, *The Graduate*, Dirty Dancing, and more with his boss? dog Wrigley.


My boss brings her dog Wrigley to work every day, and for the past month we?ve been reenacting romance scenes from movies. It all started with a stupid Titanic photo, but things escalated quickly?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2014)

Everyone is winning in this GIF.


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2014)

funniest damn thing i've heard today... my daughter's fb status. 


 If Kanye West and Kim Kardashian were drowning, and you could only save one, what kind of sandwich would you make?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2014)

Iowan Jumps on a Frozen Trampoline

An Iowan resident jumps on a frozen trampoline, shattering the ice across its surface in this amazing Vine by ADub. The sound it makes is incredible!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2014)

Little Wing said:


> funniest damn thing i've heard today... my daughter's fb status.
> 
> 
> If Kanye West and Kim Kardashian were drowning, and you could only save one, what kind of sandwich would you make?



Ha!

I thought that fool said he didn't want no gold-ga ga-ga ga-Golddigger and she is and he became one...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Iowan Jumps on a Frozen Trampoline
> 
> An Iowan resident jumps on a frozen trampoline, shattering the ice across its surface in this amazing Vine by ADub. The sound it makes is incredible!


I see a commercial for Wrigley

New 5 Gum, Freeze Ur Balls Off Flavor... Stimulate ur senses or Cryopreservate ur Testes


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2014)

"Jesus, you sound just like your mother."


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2014)

i stole the frozen fish one. it's already a hit on fb. thanks.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2014)

The great escape!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 8, 2014)

DOMS said:


>



Or Arizona.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh...god...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2014)

So...damn...wrong...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Tbjeff (Jan 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## country1911 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## country1911 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## country1911 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2014)

So full of awesome.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 10, 2014)

DOMS said:


>




So true.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2014)

10 GIFs of Kids Caught in the Act of Being Smooth from GifGuide

10 GIFs of Kids Caught in the Act of Being Smooth


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2014)

DOMS said:


> Oh...god...



I saw a shirt somewhere that said something like "Schrodinger's Cat...Wanted Dead or Alive?" & had a mugshot of a cat....I lol'ed no one else did, I felt like a nerd....


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2014)

Dos Tetas


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2014)

He's all alone now.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2014)

What a dick.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2014)

So damn wrong.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## charley (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## charley (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh how the tables have turned...


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## ebfitness (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2014)

W... T... F...?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2014)

Bruce Springsteen & Jimmy Fallon: "Gov. Christie Traffic Jam" ("Born To Run" Parody) - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2014)

Kinky.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2014)

It's not real, but it still made me laugh.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2014)

My Jimmes: ☑ Rustled ☐ Unrustled


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2014)

Gregzs said:


>



What the hell was that?!


----------



## nev (Jan 16, 2014)

DOMS said:


> What the hell was that?!



The spirit of one of their dead relatives telling them to quit being filthy whorepigs.


----------



## nev (Jan 16, 2014)

But I will admit, I came twice to it.


----------



## troubador (Jan 17, 2014)

[video=vimeo;16021520]http://vimeo.com/16021520[/video]


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2014)

It makes so much sense!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2014)

Not funny and not a picture, but I'm sure you'll still like it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czXIixAdRQo


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg spotted at Walmart


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2014)

*War... War never changes.*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2014)

DOMS said:


> What the hell was that?!



meth lab exploded.







just a guess


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2014)

be funny to know how many times everyone lets that gif play.


----------



## SFW (Jan 19, 2014)

nev said:


> The spirit of one of their dead relatives telling them to quit being filthy whorepigs.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2014)

Good game, good game, fuck you, good game, good game...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## troubador (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Nobody Can Tell You Peed: The World's Tallest Waterslide | Geekologie
> 
> Nobody Can Tell You Peed: The World's Tallest Waterslide
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't know...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2014)

Dat moment of existential crisis


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q65VNtZ7IDY#t=49


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## the_predator (Jan 25, 2014)

DOMS said:


> Not funny and not a picture, but I'm sure you'll still like it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czXIixAdRQo


^Number 1 reason I miss going to commercial gym. Number 1 reason why the wife wanted me to have a home gym. How the hell am I suppose to have the "mind/muscle connection" while a girl like this lifts in front of me?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2014)

Animals being jerks, again

http://guyism.com/humor/gifterpiece-theatre-animals-jerks.html


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2014)

Damn...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2014)

"Never leave your toddler home with their dad, not even for 5 minutes"


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## troubador (Jan 26, 2014)

Probably already been posted but it's a classic.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.funnyordie.com/lists/005e3347eb/gifs-of-animals-enjoying-snow-way-more-than-you-ever-have


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2014)

Not quite breakdance fighting.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2014)

http://kotaku.com/sad-keanu-becomes-the-best-japanese-toy-1506117907

Sad Keanu toy


----------



## cube789 (Jan 30, 2014)

a demonstration carried out in the 70's to show what happens if you steam clean a vessel and then close the valves leaving the vessel full of steam. As it cools the steam turns to water and there's no way for air to replace the lost volume


----------



## cube789 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2014)

DOMS said:


> Not quite breakdance fighting.



this is the whole fight.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2014)

Pow, right in the childhood.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2014)

Not so much funny, as it is true and sad.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2014)

Who does he think he is, Michael Jackson?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh, _god..._


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2014)

I think she bit his face.

Girlfriend catches boyfriend in compromising position?then all hell breaks loose

http://guyism.com/humor/girlfriend-...sing-position-then-all-hell-breaks-loose.html


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/lays-potat...ternet-responds-with-some-ridiculous-entries/

Lay?s Potato Chips Crowdsources New Flavor Ideas, The Internet Responds With Some Ridiculous Entries

Frito-Lay made headlines last year during their ?Lay?s Do Us A Flavor? contest designed to crowdsource brand new flavors for their Lay?s Potato Chips brand. Ultimately, Cheesy Garlic Bread beat out fellow finalists Sriracha and Chicken & Waffles.

The company has brought back the contest for another round with a prize of $1 million on the line, and it turns out that not all the people on the Internet are taking it very seriously
Lay?s will continue to accept submissions until April 5th, 2014. A full list of rules are available on the contest?s website.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

Bucket of Tears

American model Chrissy Teigen?s entry even garnered a cheeky video response from Lay?s.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

Cat bites woman in worst place imaginable


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.collegehumor.com/post/6950347/9-pick-up-lines-that-are-definite-red-flags






Because you've been running through my mind all day and you look kind of out of shape. But don't worry, I like 'em thick.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2014)

I found the GIF, then I found the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8yW5cyXXRc


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/hot-models-...l-falling-runway-greatest-bitchface-ever.html

Hot model?s reaction to another model falling on the runway is the greatest bitchface ever

If anyone should know that walking on a runway during a fashion show is hard, it?s a model. Unfortunately, Daphne Groeneveld has approximately zero empathy for fellow model Lindsey Wixson when she took a tumble on the catwalk.

Though the GIF is going viral now, Wixson?s fall actually occurred in 2011 (she blamed the dress and dehydration, an odd but effective combination for shunting blame).

The important thing to remember? Girls with a bitch face as effective as Daphne Groeneveld deserve all our love and admiration. Their gruff exteriors belie a sweet and beautiful inside that many might be scared away from. Bitch faces are the pit bulls of the dating world.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2014)

Not funny, not a picture, but I like to put things here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIlPFRsseQ8


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2014)

Happiness is a fine ass.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## SinisterMinister (Feb 14, 2014)

can you hear me now?


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2014)

Top-rated Imgur comment:

If I'd asked for the hot sauce and you passed me mild sauce, I'd punch you in the throat.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah, it seems funny...but if you're a programmer...not so much.


----------



## SinisterMinister (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## SinisterMinister (Feb 17, 2014)

*Hang In There, My Ass!*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## SinisterMinister (Feb 18, 2014)

*HOW MANY TIMES HAVE YOU ASKED YOURSELF THIS QUESTION?*






*ENOUGH SAID!*


----------



## SinisterMinister (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/12-year-old-guy-women-completely-figured-heres.html

12-year-old guy has women completely figured out. Here?s how

Women being hard to understand is a tale as old as time. Fortunately, one 12-year-old guy?s guide to women has completely figured them out and it?s the most perfect thing you?ll ever see.

The images were initially posted on Imgur but started to go viral after hitting the mommy blog circuit.
















Short and sweet, just the way we men need it. I don?t want to put the cart before the horse here but it?s looking pretty likely that this kid and that girl who loves trains are shaping up to be the power couple who will rule us with an iron fist for decades to come. It?s basically written in stone at this point.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2014)

www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2014)

From the Man of Steel facebook page


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/15-women-failed-miserably-stripper-pole.html#1-stripper-2

15 women who failed miserably on the stripper pole


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2014)

True.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2014)

A picture from 1942 developed with modern technology. It's so cool.


----------



## SinisterMinister (Feb 26, 2014)

Gregzs said:


>


I call this *"WAR OF THE NERDS"* LOL


----------



## SinisterMinister (Feb 26, 2014)

ATTN. MODs & Staff Members: NO DISRESPECT. I was one of you on several occassions too. LOL


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/features/oscars-2014-what-went-viral

Oscars 2014: What Went Viral

Cumberbomb

Perhaps the most instantly brilliant moment of the entire evening didn?t happen in the theatre, but out on the red carpet, where one Benedict Cumberbatch photobombed a sincere looking U2. To everyone but the most hardcore of Bono fans, it was a glorious moment.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

Jared Leto is Buddy Jesus

It wasn't a statue in Kevin Smith's Dogma - it was Jared Leto all along.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

greatest selfie of all time.






So from right to left, that?d be Jared Leto, Jennifer Lawrence, Channing Tatum, Meryl Streep, Ellen, Julia Roberts, Kevin Spacey (looking oddly toothless, and slightly like Pee-wee Herman), Bradley Cooper (on camera duty ? presumably Spielberg?s rates have gone up), Brad Pitt, Lupita Nyong'o, Peter Nyong'o (making the most of his sister?s A-list friends ? wouldn?t you?), and Angelina Jolie (either waving or trying to avoid being papped).

To their credit, Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Emma Watson made a go of it, but Ellen has the record books on her side. Hers was officially the biggest selfie ever: it quickly became by far the most retweeted tweet of all time, easily beating Barack Obama?s ?Four more years? re-election tweet, and actually crashing Twitter. At the time of writing, the selfie is approaching two and a half million retweets. Of course, by the time you read this, it?ll be roughly eight squillion.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's the same picture from another, sadder angle. Poor Liza Minnelli. First, Ellen compares her to a man in drag, then there's this unfortunate selfie, and now... it's to painful to put into words.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2014)

I found a series of images that told a _*very*_ cool story and was going to post them. But then I found the sauce, so I'm posting that:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxa6P73Awcg


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 5, 2014)

Gregzs said:


>



I just saw this on the news yesterday.


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 5, 2014)

DOMS said:


>



This can apply to New Orleans, as well.


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 5, 2014)

*I hope you all like this. I just added on to my yacht.*


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 5, 2014)

*THE WONDERFUL WORLD OF WIFEY MATERIAL*


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2014)

D'oh


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## ebfitness (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2014)

This is what happens when you synchronize camera's shutter speed with a helicopter's blade frequency


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2014)

It's getting warmer out there...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 8, 2014)

This is funny, where's is the original?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/tabathalegg...gn Monitor&utm_term=HOW AND WHY AND NOOOOOOOO

41 Things That Will Fill Every Control Freak With Uncontrollable Rage


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2014)

min0 lee said:


> This is funny, where's is the original?



Such a goddamn classic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7syAkQmc-lM


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 9, 2014)

DOMS;3233866 said:
			
		

>




I'm sorry, I meant this video above.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 9, 2014)

min0 lee said:


> I'm sorry, I meant this video above.



I have no idea.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 9, 2014)

Damn...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BMUC4Yb4z4


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2014)

min0 lee said:


> I'm sorry, I meant this video above.



was at a rodeo somewhere... http://www.break.com/video/game-of-musical-chairs-turns-into-wwe-wrestling-2584617


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 9, 2014)

Little Wing said:


> was at a rodeo somewhere... http://www.break.com/video/game-of-musical-chairs-turns-into-wwe-wrestling-2584617


LOL, thanks. I loved their
 reaction.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 9, 2014)

DOMS said:


> Damn...


That is awesome...And a very good display of something that takes a lot of dedicaton


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh look, free coupons!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2014)

My favorite comments on this from Imgur.


"That dog is 110% done"

"Getting real tired of your shit, Amelia"


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2014)

One in the win column for humanity:


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2014)

Fair warning, you may want to abort this thread* right here*.

You asked for it.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2014)

DOMS said:


> One in the win column for humanity:




That was cool.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/drug-dealing-cats-bachelor-lifehacks-sexy-blonde-fails-must-see-imagery.html


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/girl-tries-run-treadmill-heels-guess-happens.html

Girl tries to run on treadmill with heels. Guess what happens?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## maniclion (Mar 13, 2014)

SinisterMinister said:


>



Does that ice cream cone say Brrrr on it, like everyone doesn't know ice cream is cold....


----------



## jagbender (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 13, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> http://guyism.com/humor/girl-tries-run-treadmill-heels-guess-happens.html
> 
> Girl tries to run on treadmill with heels. Guess what happens?


What's funny about this is that she's freaking hot too. LOL


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/demotivational-posters-kitchen-mishaps-jerk-pets-must-see-imagery.html


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/man-creates-funny-low-cost-pop-culture-costumes-from-household-objects/

Man Creates Funny Low-Cost Pop Culture Costumes From Household Objects

Thai cosplay enthusiast Anucha ?Cha? Saengchart of Lowcostcosplay has created a funny collection of low-cost pop culture costumes from simple household objects. You can view more of his creative costumes on Facebook


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2014)

what if you had to adopt your party's logo????







yep... i'll stick with the jackass ears.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2014)

it looks so innocent as a trunk....


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2014)

Bro Code:


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2014)

And I quote, "ABPBTFHPFBHPFHBBPPTHFPHPP."


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2014)

Too soon?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2014)

WWII Pacific Theater in a nutshell


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## gearedbeard (Mar 20, 2014)

DOMS said:


>



30% of this special was damn funny. The rest was a bit too much. His one liners are fuckin strong though.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2014)

Who hasn't had this thought?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2014)

We're going off the beaten track now...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2014)

So much win.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2014)

I love you, food.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2014)

Pow, right in the childhood.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2014)

I did indeed laugh out loud.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2014)

I think...this may be my dog...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Fitnbuf (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2014)

When guys shop for their girlfriends.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2014)

These pranks backfire you know.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2014)

Don't blink.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2014)

What is your Spirit GIF?






http://www.buzzfeed.com/tomphillips...mpaign Monitor&utm_term=Whats your spirit GIF


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2014)

How This Dad Dealt With His Daughter Singing &#147;Let It Go&#148; All The Time


----------



## timothy3028 (Apr 9, 2014)

Funny stuff!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamise...aign Monitor&utm_term=Teacher jokes are great

Proof Teachers Can Have Fun Too


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/t...ampaign Monitor&utm_term=they go really wrong

29 Terrifying Panorama Fails That Will Haunt Your Nightmares


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/t...Campaign Monitor&utm_term=never saw it coming

The 31 Greatest Moments In The History Of Irony


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 14, 2014)

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukebailey/... of these questions are a good place to start

23 Things You Can Do To Immediately Annoy A British Person


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adamdavis/t...c&utm_source=Campaign Monitor&utm_term=ughhhh

26 Things Only Perpetually Tired People Will Understand


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## charley (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


>




Or he looks like that little twerp running North Korea


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/doing-bald...-style-options-for-the-follically-challenged/

Doing Bald Right, An Illustrated Chart Featuring Style Options for the Follically Challenged

San Francisco artist Teddy Hose of Oscillating Profundities has created &#147;Doing Bald Right,&#148; an illustrated chart that features style options for the &#147;follically challenged.&#148;


A chart for us bald men who accept it, and the superstars who&#146;ve taught us how to make the best of it.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/chelseamars...utm_term=Here are 21 extremely stoned bunnies

21 Bunnies Celebrating Weedster

Easter falls right on 4/20 this year and it&#146;s time to celebrate two holidays with one stone(d). 

1. &#147;This is literally the best Easter I&#146;ve celebrated in years.&#148;


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 20, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/chelseamars...utm_term=Here are 21 extremely stoned bunnies
> 
> 21 Bunnies Celebrating Weedster
> 
> ...




Everyday, every hour  is 42o....


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/1...term=These British put-downs are just perfect

13 Splendidly Snarky British Put-Downs Through History

John Wilkes (1725 &#150;1797) in reply to John Montagu (1718 &#150; 1792).


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## todd55418 (Apr 23, 2014)

This has got to be at an LA Fitness...


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2014)

http://guyism.com/celebrities/julia-louis-dreyfus-naked-pics-sex-clown-gq.html

Julia Louis-Dreyfus got naked again, had &#145;sex&#146; with a clown in new photos

I am loving this new naked Julia Louis-Dreyfus. This is the second time she&#146;s stripped down this month. Now it&#146;s GQ&#146;s (and the clown&#146;s) turn to get lucky. 

Julia appears in this month&#146;s GQ as a part of their list of the 15 funniest comedians in America. Also on the list are Louis C.K., Amy Schumer, and Kevin Hart, among others, but Julia was the only one to get naked with a clown. That should have scored her bonus points.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2014)

http://www.shortlist.com/cool-stuff/design/superb-hero-glyphics

Superb Hero-Glyphics


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/kirchedesbizeps


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/gifs..._term=These GIFs are surprisingly informative

23 GIFs That Will Teach You A Damn Thing For Once In Your Life

23. And this is a GREAT example of linear momentum to angular momentum transition:


----------



## cube789 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 25, 2014)

^ good for obese children


----------



## cube789 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/...utm_source=Campaign Monitor&utm_term=WTF sign

23 Signs That Aren&#146;t Doing Their Jobs Right

You had ONE JOB.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelzarre...nitor&utm_term=the internet will Photoshop it

Reddit Hilariously Photoshopped This Girl Freaking Out Over A Pigeon Into Classic Paintings


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2014)

Mother's Day is coming.


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (May 5, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2014)




----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2014)

DOMS said:


> Too soon?




Okay, I spit protein shake on my screen.


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/a-ri...onitor&utm_term=Rihannas got no such problems

A Rihanna Meet And Greet Vs. An Avril Lavigne Meet And Greet


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adamdavis/p...onitor&utm_term=this isnt okay THIS ISNT OKAY
The 24 Worst Kinds Of People In The World

The person in front of you who has decided to drive five miles an hour UNDER the speed limit.


----------



## cube789 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## cube789 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2014)

21 Fortune Cookies You Actually Need Right Now

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adamellis/f...ce=Campaign Monitor&utm_term=in bed obviously


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2014)




----------



## dogsoldier (May 7, 2014)

Naw...no wine for mom. She only drinks Jack Daniels or Canadian Club.  You know the cheap shit.  I am so lucky.  Love you mom!


----------



## cube789 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## blergs. (May 8, 2014)

awesome thread!!!


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamise...Campaign Monitor&utm_term=you do you squirrel

40 Reasons Local News Is The Best News


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ariannarebo...just one thing to NEVER say during a break up

The 10 Worst Things To Say During A Break-Up


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/pe...Monitor&utm_term=Heres to those who take them

The 22 Most Perfectly Timed Selfies Ever Taken
13. The guy who was having the time of his life on prom night. Oh, and his friend who made it to second base.


----------



## ebfitness (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/s...nything about the awkwardness youd experience

23 Socially Awkward Moments You Encounter At Every Wedding

19. When you have to eat something you don&#146;t really like through politeness.


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/huge..._source=Campaign Monitor&utm_term=well played

26 Perfect Ways To Respond To A Text From A Huge Douchebag

15. Give them what they want, even if they play hockey:


----------



## Ichigo (May 10, 2014)




----------



## SFW (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo (May 10, 2014)




----------



## SFW (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/chelseamars...or&utm_term=Moms will always be there for you

23 Reasons Moms Are The Best

1. They are extremely patient.


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jenlewis/br...m=one of these brutally honest cards might do

15 Brutally Honest Mother&#146;s Day Cards That Everyone Should Send To Their Moms


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2014)




----------



## sneedham (May 13, 2014)

Gregzs said:


>



LMAO...To bad he didn't bring those skills to Game of Thrones.....He needs them now more than ever....


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/worst-haircuts-history-hair-cutting.html

The WORST haircuts in the history of both hair and cutting

As a man who&#146;s gotten through life mostly on personality (and not looks), I&#146;m well acquainted with the value of a good haircut. You know who&#146;s not? These folks over on Bossip in the MOST AMAZING gallery of awful haircuts I&#146;ve ever seen. Here are a few of the pics, but head on over to BOSSIP for the full gallery!


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/re...mpaign Monitor&utm_term=It always ends poorly

24 Reasons Kids Should Never Be Left Alone With Their Dads

23. They give kids access to markers and dalmatians.


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2014)




----------



## maniclion (May 16, 2014)

Gregzs said:


>



And they only costed 10?, then 25?, now you need both or some kind of card if you ever have to use one...


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2014)

28 Problems All Coffee Addicts Will Understand

http://www.buzzfeed.com/samstryker/...offee addicts will ever truly understand that


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ashleyperez...ake everyone else feel better about their day

38 People Who Are Done With Today

*10. This guy who learned the hard way that he should respect women*.


----------



## Zaphod (May 17, 2014)




----------



## SFW (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/defi...ampaign Monitor&utm_term=oh that cant be good

23 People You Know Are Definitely Dead Now


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamise...m_term=We all make terrible decisions in life

37 Reasons Tattoos Shouldn&#146;t Be Permanent


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mrloganrhoa...rce=Campaign Monitor&utm_term=well thats rude

26 Kids Who Just Don&#146;t Give A F**k

Here kitty, kitty, kitty.


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2014)

Don't make fun of the shorts.


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2014)




----------



## AvA182 (May 31, 2014)

Omgggg camt stop laughing im dien ovr here hahaha


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2014)

Alternate Guardians of the Galaxy poster


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinchack/t...itor&utm_term=Autocorrect youve done it again

35 Of The Most Concerning Autocorrect Fails Of All Time

28. TMI.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Jun 7, 2014)

^ yup, that's about right


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/havi...s been a bad day please dont take our picture

22 Important Reminders That Someone Is Having A Worse Day Than You

4. Someone just discovered they can never trust a puddle.


----------



## SFW (Jun 11, 2014)

...


----------



## jagbender (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## country1911 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adamdavis/p...you might not see all these bad things coming

23 People Who Did Not See What Was Coming

5. The scientist who was NOT told about his colleagues&#146; secret project.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2014)

For Father's Day

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjkiebus/re...r&utm_term=Some things do get better with age

36 Reasons Dad Humor Is The Best

10. Because they never miss a good photo opportunity.


----------



## SFW (Jun 13, 2014)

DYEL angel


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## SinisterMinister (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## SinisterMinister (Jun 14, 2014)

country1911 said:


>



Somehow, I don't doubt that.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 15, 2014)

Gregzs said:


>



Wonder how society would be if there was actually more of that.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adamdavis/k...m_term=hahaha well explain the typo later kid

18 Children&#146;s Notes Made Hilariously Inappropriate By Spelling Errors


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/elderly-couple-flipped-car.html

Elderly couple flip car, proceed to pose for world&#146;s greatest photo

NBCLosAngeles reports that there were no injuries, and the couple remained in good spirits throughout the incident. And in addition to this glorious photo it&#146;s reported that the woman asked for her purse so she could take a selfie.

Now that this photo has hit mainstream, the photoshop wizards over at Reddit injected it with an even deeper level of elderly humor&#133;really releasing it like a fine wine.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 26, 2014)

Daaaamnnnn, look at the pants on that guy!  I know some people believe the older they get, the higher they should wear their pants. But come on gramps under your arm pits?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2014)

dogsoldier said:


> Daaaamnnnn, look at the pants on that guy!  I know some people believe the older they get, the higher they should wear their pants. But come on gramps under your arm pits?



That is the photoshop that was done. The original pic is also on that link.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinchack/v...source=Campaign Monitor&utm_term=oh okay sure

27 Vacation Photos That&#146;ll Make You Happy To Be At Work

1. At least you didn&#146;t get to second base with a monkey today


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)

funny that i can not see most of this pics...


----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## MI1972 (Jul 9, 2014)

Gregzs said:


>



Damn, I work in Mexico...    and everyday drive through the authentic Chinese food district...    map looks about right.


----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/a-...rce=Campaign Monitor&utm_term=so many regrets

33 People Who Define The Word Regret

31. This genius who couldn&#146;t figure out why nobody else was going up the shoulder.


----------



## SFW (Jul 18, 2014)

...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2014)

From the Monty Python reunion


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/tanyachen/e..._term=youve got to be careful with that shirt

This Is Why You Should Exercise Caution If You&#146;re Wearing A &#147;Canada&#148; Shirt


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/laraparker/...utm_term=Heres exactly how you should respond

17 Of The Greatest Responses To An Ex Text Of All Time

15. This person telling it like it is


----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-4d6RdVjmg


----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Devostator (Aug 1, 2014)

Kids today Lolll!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2014)

Five deadly terms


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2014)

26 People You Wish Were Your Co-Workers

6. This cake troll:






http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinchack/p...rm=Everyone should work at offices like these


----------



## jagbender (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## maniclion (Aug 7, 2014)

Gregzs said:


>



I see your pink hula hoop and raise you a tractor tire...

http://youtu.be/85czr2mq3LI


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

24 Pictures That Prove That Life Hacks Have Gone Way Too Far

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/stop...Monitor&utm_term=Weve officially gone too far


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/christianza...n Monitor&utm_term=thats not very nice#l82b4d

27 People Who Just Got Brutally Shut Down

9. This girl who was SO CLOSE.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/candacelowr...with some awkward moments in your life#1v80jo

22 Awkward Moments Everyone With A Big Butt Has Experienced

Over summer you just wanted to relax at the pool, only for your butt to get stuck in the inner tube.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamise...tm_term=thanks for nothing Mom and Dad#1v80jo

The 30 Most Unfortunate Names In Human History


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/patricksmit...term=uh why do I have to do this again#1v80jo

19 Unintentionally Disturbing Moments From Kids&#146; Books


----------



## jagbender (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2014)

You had one job.


----------



## SFW (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2014)

27 Trippy GIFs That Will Make You Go, ?Whoa? That?s Crazy?

http://www.buzzfeed.com/norbertobri...ign Monitor&utm_term=Theyre incredibly trippy

. This is what happens when you pour soy sauce on a dead cuttlefish:


----------



## stewroid (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## stewroid (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2014)

17 Times You Realised No One Was Coming To Save You

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jobarrow/no...ampaign Monitor&utm_term=Siri that is SO mean

When you find yourself in a situation and you have no idea how you got there.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## SFW (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## SFW (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## SFW (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Greedy (Nov 19, 2014)

SFW said:


>


L M F A O fuuuuuuuuuck thats funny.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## SFW (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Greedy (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## sneedham (Nov 26, 2014)

SFW said:


>


DJ has one of these.. true story...


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2014)

From Stephen King's facebook page for Thanksgiving:


----------



## Devostator (Nov 30, 2014)

lol looks really funny


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## jagbender (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2014)

19 Times Tinder Users Got Brutally Shot Down

http://www.buzzfeed.com/tomphillips...nk twice before trying out any of these lines


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/leonoraepst...Campaign Monitor&utm_term=Feed you WHAT Santa

19 Most Epic Christmas Fails

1. This Santa grinding on a pole.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## sneedham (Dec 24, 2014)

Gregzs said:


>



Thats what I should have done to my wife.... Well X wife....lol


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2014)

When someone texts you at 8 a.m. 






42 Disney Reaction Gifs For Any Situation

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicaprob...gn Monitor&utm_term=Oh no No no no#.dewOMx4ae


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2015)

Accidental photobomb:

http://imgur.com/3PJzbIF?utm_medium...4989_MH+060115&dm_i=25MP,33CH9,GCGNO7,B3ID5,1


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2015)

Don't put firecrackers in a pile of cow manure.

23 Ideas That Prove People Are Dumb And Never Think Ahead

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mrloganrhoa...p your firecrackers out of manure#.usYQA3AAdn


----------



## jagbender (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## jagbender (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 27, 2015)

That fat pig is just a waste of skin, a lot of skin, trying to be relevant again. Just can accept the fact his moment of glory is gone and he makes shitty pro-commie movies noone wants to see.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 29, 2015)

Gregzs said:


>



That is what it looks like in the hall when the Women's Studies faculty have a meeting.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjkiebus/th...ign Monitor&utm_term=COME ON DUDE#.gydXJoJJ5V

27 Things You?ll Only Understand If You?re Not An Asshole


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jaimieetkin...eunion might have been even better#.ti0XOnx66

The ?Saved By The Bell? Reunion On ?The Tonight Show? Made Our Childhood Dreams Come True


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2015)

?Dalek Gary?, A ?Doctor Who? Parody About a Dalek Who Gets Stuck on Earth and Faces the Challenges of Daily Life






http://laughingsquid.com/dalek-gary...earth-and-faces-the-challenges-of-daily-life/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2015)

So over in Los Angeles, Jeff Wysaski, 32, has been adding some new sections to his local book store.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/i... the results are absolutely hilarious#4ldqpit


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2015)

27 Grandmas Who Are Cooler Than You?ll Ever Be

3. This grandma, who *accidentally* grew a massive cannabis plant in her garden.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/hannahjewel...n Monitor&utm_term=Sippin on juice#.jweKKaWN7


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2015)

Best pillow ever.


----------



## Greedy (Feb 26, 2015)

Gregzs said:


>


Funny as hell lol.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 26, 2015)

Gregzs said:


>


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2015)

23 Stories That Are Wild From Start To Finish

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/wild...ries are wild from start to finish#.nlMEEly7m


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## SFW (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## CG (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## CG (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2015)

People Are Going Crazy Over the First Photos of Tonga's New Island 

http://www.thrillist.com/travel/nation/first-photos-of-tonga-s-new-island

It's not often Tonga gets in the news -- the country's most famous export is probably a pro wrestler who peaked in 1998 -- but when a volcanic eruption gives the Earth an entirely new island, well, you can't help but make headlines.

 Not far from Tonga?s Tongatapu, the new island birthed in January stretches a good 2,600ft, and its first photos are just emerging on social media. Daring hotel owner Gianpiero Orbassano took a trip with his son to the never-before-seen island over the weekend and snapped a bunch of images. ?Remember that time we took the first pictures of Tonga?s island?? is certainly a better story than "Remember when I caught a fish on our father-son camping trip?"


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2015)

^Oops wrong thread. I meant to put this here:

A Door In Germany Broke Down And The Most Memetacular Thing Happened

So last month, an electric door at the University of Mainz in Germany broke down.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/t... make a hilar  ious meme out of it#.eaGo7RYrz


----------



## CG (Mar 14, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> ^Oops wrong thread. I meant to put this here:
> 
> A Door In Germany Broke Down And The Most Memetacular Thing Happened
> 
> ...



This was amazing to watch develop lol


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2015)

Strike!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2015)

Why you don't wear a green dress in front of a greenscreen:


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2015)

"so this morning i was playing with the slow-mo mode on my phone, hoping to get a majestic vid of a bumblebee taking off

but instead i found this dumbfuck"


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Johnyb (May 24, 2015)

Lol


You don't get paid for the hour. You get paid for the value you bring to the hour - Jim Rohn


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lincolnthom...df&utm_source=BuzzFeed Newsletters#.vl0maLYvx


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamisener/50-gifs-everyone-should-have-saved#.vyVPpqw1y


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## akg (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## vortrit (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## akg (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## akg (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2015)

Get off the phone!

http://i.imgur.com/9S09uTb.mp4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2015)

Cartoonist Berkeley Breathed Announces the Return of the Beloved Comic ?Bloom County? After a 25 Year Hiatus

http://laughingsquid.com/cartoonist...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

https://www.facebook.com/berkeleybreathed/photos_stream


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## jagbender (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## CG (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CG (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## CG (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## jagbender (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

.


----------



## CG (Oct 16, 2015)

min0 lee said:


> .



You're alive ?!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

No. I suffered a horrible death.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 16, 2015)

almost, at the hands of retlaw.....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

​


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=62
329&stc=1&d=1445030933

I've let myself go.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 9, 2015)

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## bubble789 (Dec 29, 2015)

Gregzs said:


>




Yep.. it's me!!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2016)

Valentine's Day cookie cutter fail


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Edikide (Feb 22, 2016)

Good stuff


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Johnyb (Jun 9, 2016)

Gregzs said:


>



Good one lol


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## CG (Dec 25, 2016)

Gregzs said:


>



HAHAHAHA


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Multislacking (Jun 27, 2021)

...


----------



## Multislacking (Jun 27, 2021)

///


----------



## Multislacking (Jun 29, 2021)

...


----------



## Multislacking (Jun 29, 2021)

,,,


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 4, 2021)

\\\


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 4, 2021)

why


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 4, 2021)

...


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 4, 2021)

;;;


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 4, 2021)

\\\


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 5, 2021)

]]]


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 7, 2021)

tren brain


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 7, 2021)

...


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 8, 2021)

///


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 10, 2021)

,,,


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 12, 2021)

////


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 13, 2021)

....


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 13, 2021)

Classic!


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 14, 2021)

truth


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 18, 2021)

////


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 18, 2021)

....


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 18, 2021)

,,,,


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 18, 2021)

''''


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 18, 2021)

;;;;


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 18, 2021)

////


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 18, 2021)

....


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 19, 2021)

Monday time killer


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 19, 2021)

The Admin said:


>



LOL Oh Hell I love that one!


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 23, 2021)

....


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## solidassears (Jul 23, 2021)

True!


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Jul 26, 2021)

lmao...not gonna lie...the chick interests me


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 28, 2021)

...


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 29, 2021)

velma crush


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 30, 2021)

bwahahahaha


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 30, 2021)

covid skills


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 30, 2021)

this


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 30, 2021)

snacks


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 30, 2021)

slow down


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 30, 2021)

let's beat covid


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2021)

...


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Aug 12, 2021)

yep


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 12, 2021)

#quarantine


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 12, 2021)

#scissors


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2021)

Happy Friday The 13th


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Aug 29, 2021)

...


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 29, 2021)

never judge a book by its cover


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 29, 2021)

condiments are important


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 29, 2021)

yep


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 29, 2021)

please let today be the day


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 29, 2021)

;-)


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 29, 2021)

100% of the time


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 29, 2021)

whatever it takes


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 30, 2021)

truth


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 30, 2021)

;-)


----------



## Multislacking (Aug 30, 2021)

you can still buy these


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Sep 11, 2021)

yep


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 11, 2021)

lotr


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 11, 2021)

hehe


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 12, 2021)

pretty much


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 12, 2021)

yep


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 12, 2021)

rules are rules


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Sep 19, 2021)

not bad


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Oct 1, 2021)

///


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 1, 2021)

...


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 1, 2021)

,,,


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 3, 2021)

yep


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2021)

...


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 8, 2021)

winner


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Oct 10, 2021)

stretching before exercise is important, but i think he might have pulled something


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 10, 2021)

legit


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 10, 2021)

haha


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 10, 2021)

lettuce begin


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 15, 2021)

yeah


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2021)

...


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2021)

...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2021)

///


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 21, 2021)

Good one.


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 22, 2021)

hah


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Oct 23, 2021)

yep


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 23, 2021)

good advice


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 23, 2021)

truth


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 23, 2021)

this


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2021)

///


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Nov 22, 2021)

NEW - A 33-year-old attention seeking Frenchman who has transformed his body in a bid to become a reptilian "black alien" has now reportedly gotten two fingers chopped off his left hand to form a freakish claw (NY Post)


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2021)

....


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2021)

////


----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2021)

...


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Nov 30, 2021)

emma is blonde


----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Dec 3, 2021)

chimney?


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2021)

Cookie Molds With Good Wishes


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 6, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> Cookie Molds With Good Wishes




Just bought these for my daughter (adult)!  Thanks!!


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 6, 2021)

bwahahahahaa


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2021)

...


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 7, 2021)

yep


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Dec 13, 2021)

yep


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Multislacking (Dec 15, 2021)

rudolph


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 16, 2021)

hehe


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 16, 2021)

nah


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Jan 14, 2022)

lmfao...wait for it!

Vid:
https://t.me/PatrickMByrne/3292


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 14, 2022)

got a new chess set:


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 17, 2022)

Nailed it.

short clip:
https://twitter.com/i/status/1483089833618718726


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2022)

...


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Jan 21, 2022)

no catastrophic injuries


----------



## Multislacking (Jan 30, 2022)

yep


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 3, 2022)

truth


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2022)

...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2022)

...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2022)

///


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 21, 2022)

[video=youtube_share;S15FQ8qQmE0]https://youtu.be/S15FQ8qQmE0[/video]


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2022)

////


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 24, 2022)

bwahahahaa


----------



## Multislacking (Feb 28, 2022)

fun


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2022)

Donkey Laughs at Dog Getting Shocked By Electric Fence


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Mar 16, 2022)

bwahahaa


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Apr 19, 2022)

coin collector


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2022)

No Offense, But You'll Never Be Anywhere As Funny As These 46 People
					

Imagine you're a doctor and someone brings in a literal bar stool when you asked for a stool sample.




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## Multislacking (Apr 23, 2022)

indeed


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2022)

13 Movies, Science, And History Now-You-Know Facts
					

More stuff to feed your brain.




					www.cracked.com


----------



## Multislacking (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (May 25, 2022)

hehe


----------



## Multislacking (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (May 26, 2022)

up next


----------



## Multislacking (May 27, 2022)

classic


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2022)

When someone touches me in a weird spot


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Multislacking (Nov 3, 2022)

The kid stealing candy...


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 8, 2022)

hardcore penetration!


----------



## Gregzs (Monday at 5:27 PM)




----------

